# Reifen - Diskussion !



## gemorje (15. Juni 2003)

Nun mal ne Frage an euch:

Welche Reifen fährt ihr wann?

also: Rennreifen, Trainingsreifen, Schlechtwetterreifen,....alles in Einem?

Ich fahre eigentlich immer die Michelin Comp S light UST.
Bin super zufrieden mit ihnen nur leiden sind sie bald abgefahren und ich brauch neue.
Also ich benutze sie eigentlich immer. Training, Rennen,......
Nur bei supermatschigen Verhältnissen sind sie nix, da müssen 1,5er Schlammreifen drauf.

Jetzt möchte ich von euch wissen mit welchen ihr die ganze Zeit rumgurkt.
Wie handhabt ihr das?
Nun bin ich aber mal gespannt....


----------



## redrace (15. Juni 2003)

HUHU

Seit diesem Jahr fahr ich nur noch die Little Alberts in 2.1! Egal ob trocken,nass, matschig,Rennen oder Training!

Nur im Winter fahre ich einen anderen Laufradsatz und da sind Skinny Jimmy 1.9 drauf!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (15. Juni 2003)

Fahre im moment eigentlich nur die Twister SS. Ich finde die bieten bei dem Gewicht und Profil super Preformance. Bei Nässe sind sie zwar schnell an der Grenze aber auch noch gut fahrbar. Für richtigen Matsch und Sauwetter habe ich noch die Explorer.
Die Twister fahre ich im Rennen, Training und auch auf der Tour.
Zum AlpenX kommen die aber ab und die Explorer Protection drauf.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (15. Juni 2003)

Conti Explorer Pro. Immer.


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Juni 2003)

Ich fahre im Moment die Conti Explorer Standard Reifen. 

Werde aber wenn sie richtig heruntergefahren sind auf Conti Explorer SS wechseln 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Juni 2003)

michelin wildgripper xl s


----------



## MeisterQuitte (15. Juni 2003)

So für täglich und zum Abfahrn hab ich grad Hutchinson Scorpion.
Ansonsten benutz ich Michelin Wildgripper.


----------



## teutoradler (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *Conti Explorer Pro. Immer. *



Jepp.

Mal eine andere frage, wechselt ihr auch die reifen wenn hinten das profil so ziehmlich weg ist, dass ihr dann von hinten nach vorne wechselt?


----------



## CanCan2 (15. Juni 2003)

Fahre momentan noch Conti Explorer pro. Bin aber unzufrieden damit, da sie auf feuchten Wurzeln, Felsen etc überhaupt gar nicht greifen. Evtl. will ich mal Little Albert testen. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, bzw, hat jemand die gleichen Probleme mit Conti Explorer pro ?


----------



## Gulaschmeister (15. Juni 2003)

@cancan: 
Auf dem Untergrund greift kein Reifen wirklich gut. Da entscheidet die Fahrtechnik über Sturz oder nicht. 

Ich wechsel die Reifen nicht von hinten nach vorne, wenn er hinten weg ist hat's ihn halt erwischt, was hab ich davon wenn ich dann vorne keinen Grip habe weil da nur abgefahrene Reifen sind ?


----------



## CanCan2 (15. Juni 2003)

@gulaschmeister.......Ich habe in den letzten Jahren auf meiner "Hausstrecke" bei ungefähr gleichen Witterungsbedingungen definitiv noch niemals so wenig Grip an o.g. Stellen gehabt, wie jetzt mit diesen Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gulaschmeister (16. Juni 2003)

Welche Reifen hattest du vorher ?


----------



## Principia (16. Juni 2003)

conti twister supersonic auf trockenen wegen / sommer. aber nur im training !
conti explorer supersonic im rennen, und im winter !

aber alle nur mit conti latex....

gruzz michael


----------



## Joerky (16. Juni 2003)

Fat Albert - vorne und hinten - immer!

Ich kann mir keinen zweiten Laufradsatz leisten und bei wechselnden Verhältnissen immer die Pelle Wechseln hab ich keinen Bock drauf.

Der Fat Albert hat mörder Grip, gute Dämpfung und ist für Hardtail-Fahrer auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn.


----------



## crazy.man77 (16. Juni 2003)

Conti Explorer Supersonic - Gewicht & Grip gut, Verschleiss allerdings relativ hoch. Hatte bisher auch noch keinen Platten damit.


----------



## $ucker (16. Juni 2003)

Ich fahr im moment den Fast Fred light 2.0...eigentlich bei jeden verhältnissen. wenns dann aber mal ne woche geregnet hat, wechsel ich auch Jimmy vorn, und Panaracer Cross Country hinten. aber wie gesagt, sonst immer fast fred!!!


----------



## Traumfinder (16. Juni 2003)

Michelin Comp S light


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.zebra (16. Juni 2003)

Schwalbe Black Jack light in 2,1. Ist allerdings auf Schotter sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Da fand ich den Explorer besser...


----------



## Jackass1987 (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo 

ich suche Erfahrungswerte in sachen Conti Explorer SS. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange ein Reifen am Hinterrad hält bei normaler Benutzung ? Ca. ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juni 2003)

Im Moment fahr ich die Continental Traction 2,1 (gibt´s schon gar nicht mehr zu kaufen glaub ich)

Für die Straße hab ich noch ein paar WTB Nano Raptor 2,1 (mach ich aber nicht drauf, sehen sch...e aus, und auf der Straße fahr ich eher selten)

Wenn meine Continental Traction 2,1 abgefahren sind, mach ich meine Schwalbe Skinny Jimmi 2,1 wieder drauf!!!



Oder ich hol mir den Little Albert für hinten und für vorne den Skinny Jimmi, was meint ihr dazu????


----------



## Adrenalin (16. Juni 2003)

Ich fahre den Schwalbe Black Shark light in 2.1 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden...hatte noch nie nen Platten.


----------



## nun_der_chef (17. Juni 2003)

momentan Ritchey ZMax 2,1 - da er noch im Keller lag, wollte ich ihn jetzt mal rutnerubbeln. Bin aber unzufrieden. Man fühlt sich einfach unsicher - er ist irgendwie rutschig. Panne gabs noch nicht. 

will wechseln auf:
Michelin Wildgrippel XLS oder
Schwalbe (nur welchen davon?)


----------



## bdtier (17. Juni 2003)

Den ZMax hab' ich derzeit vorne auch noch drauf und kann dir nur zustimmen; bin auch nicht sehr zufrieden. Hinten den MadMax und der greift auf Schotter auch nicht sonderlich toll.

Ich hab überlegt umzusteigen auf:

VR: Jimmy
HR: Skinny Jimmy / Jimmy / Fast Fred

Ihr seht - für's HR bin ich noch unentschlossen.


----------



## alpen-biker (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo, ich habe schon Unterschiede festgestellt vom Continental zum Schwalbe Reifen!
Ich fahre zur Zeit Schwalbe Big Jim. Zwar ist der Continental sehr viel haltbarer und Langlebiger, bietet aber unzureichende Traktion wenn es feucht oder nass wird, wie schon weiter oben beschrieben wurde.
 
Mein Leid jetzt ist nur, das ich zwar einen tolle Traktion habe, der Belag sich aber in Warp-Geschwindigkeit runterrubbelt. 
Fürs Mottorrad gibt es doch neuerdings auch Reifen mit einer härteren Gummimischung in der Mitte, vielleicht ist das ja mal eine Anregung an die Hersteller, für uns ist das beste ja gerade gut genug


----------



## gambo (21. Juni 2003)

conti Vapor   , ist den schon mal einer gefahren?soll so ein neuer conti marathon reifen sein.
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...fahrrad/themen/reifen/mtb/vapor/vapor_de.html

m


----------



## gemorje (21. Juni 2003)

der vapor scheint mir ein guter reifen zu sein.
nicht all zu schwer, gutes, griffiges profil.
leider gibts den nicht in einer UST-version, schade.
bin mal auf die ersten erfahrungsberichte gespannt.
hoffentlich bringt continental noch ne tubless-version raus


----------



## ROTWILDER (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich fahre bei trockenem Wetter und leichtem Gelände oder Strasse den Ritchey Speedmax. Hatte bis jetzt damit keine Probleme und der Reifen ist leicht und hat sehr wenig Rollwiderstand.

Gruss
Rotwilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jackass1987 _
> *Hallo
> 
> ich suche Erfahrungswerte in sachen Conti Explorer SS. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange ein Reifen am Hinterrad hält bei normaler Benutzung ? Ca. ?
> ...



hi, Verschleiss ist relativ hoch, meiner hat jetzt etwas 1000KM runter und ist bald fällig, in der Mitte schon recht stark abgefahren - ähnelt nun einem Semislick. Dafür aber recht Pannensicher - hatte noch nie einen Platten mit dem SuperSonic.

Leichtbau geht (meistens) auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Jackass1987 (23. Juni 2003)

sag mal was fährst du für gelände ??? 

wieviel Profil hast du noch drauf ???

Wieviel ist drauf wenn man ihn neu kauft ???

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Deleted3300 (23. Juni 2003)

Wenn ich die Kohle habe Irc Mythos XC2, IMMER...

z.zt. noch vorne nen Dart und hinten den Z-max in 1,9 (scheiss schmal, pfui!)


----------



## crazy.man77 (24. Juni 2003)

@jackass

neu hat der auch nicht sonderlich viel Profil drauf, in der Mitte sind halt nur ein paar Stollen, die zudem relativ weit auseinander liegen. Vom Profil her hat er etwas mehr als der Twister Supersonic, sieht diesem vom Profil (Anordnung der Stollen) auch recht ähnlich.

Bei uns gibt es einige Abfahrten mit viel Fels und Schotter, da einen Drift drüber, und es verabschieden sich gleich mehrere Prozent des Profils. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an meiner 
(mangelnden) Fahrtechnik. Aber das macht wahrscheinlich kein Reifen auf Dauer mit. 

Mir ist die Haltbarkeit auch nicht so wichtig, da ich das meiste an Traninings-KM mit dem Rennrad 
runterreiße. Werde ihn jetzt im Sommer noch eine Zeit lang fahren, bei Trockenheit ist der Grip immer noch sehr gut, bei Nässe wird es nun aber etwas rutschiger.

Habe am Mittwoch eine Digi-Cam zur Verfügung, ich zeig´dir dann mal das Profil.


----------



## Principia (24. Juni 2003)

> Racing Ralph: Die besten Erbanlagen und neue Gene
> Als neuer MTB-Reifen kommt der Racing Ralph, und der schindet gewaltig Eindruck, besonders wenn er einem in seiner wuchtigen 2.4er Breite auf den Tisch gestellt wird. Ralph ist ein speziell auf Wettkampf ausgelegter starker Typ, seine Betätigungsfelder sind Cross-Country- und Marathon-Rennen. Da er der »Evolution«-Familie angehört, hat er die besten Erbanlagen des bestehenden Sortiments mit in die Wiege bekommen und einige ganz neue »Gene« gleich noch dazu. Denn das ist das Markenzeichen der »Evolution«-Reifen: Sie vereinen kompakt alle aktuellen Errungenschaften in Kombination mit ganz neuen Entwicklungen.
> 
> Der Drilling und seine Profileigenschaften
> Ralph ist ein Drilling. Der Dicke 2.4er hat zwei schmächtigere Brüder: in 2.1 und in 2.25. Die besonderen Charaktereigenschaften aller drei sind der sehr geringe Rollwiderstand und auch das sehr geringe Gewicht (je nach Breite von 470 über 530 bis 590 Gramm, in UST-Ausführung 670 Gramm). Seine Profileigenschaften: eine homogen rundgewölbte Laufflächenkontur für gutes Kurvenverhalten, durchgehende Schulterstollenreihe für Kurvenstabilität und Lamellen auf diesen Stollen für Kurvengrip, eine für geringen Rollwiderstand ausgelegte Innenstollenanordnung und Profiltiefe, ein extrem offenes Profildesign für Selbstreinigung und eine besondere Einbettung aller Stollen durch Blockbars.



kann es sein das dieser reifen doch ein wenig zu dick ist für XC ?
also mit nem 2.4er schlappen, ich weiss net. was haltet ihr davon ?







gruzz michael


----------



## xc-mtb (25. Juni 2003)

Mit den Reifen ist es da ja so eine Sache. Wenn man das ganze schon etwas länger betrachtet, dann sieht das schon alles komisch aus. Ich mein so um 98´rum waren ja Semi-Slicks das größte, hatte damals die Conti double figther, fand ich super, würd ich jetzt noch fahren.
Jetzt muß ja alles wieder fett sein, ist angeblich komfortabler, glaub ich irgendwie nicht.
Ich fahre im Moment Schwalbe Skinny Jimmy in 1,95 sind perfekt. Sonst aber auch mal Conti Cross Country in 1,5 Super in allen Lagen und unschlagbar im Matsch. Am Marin sind wieder die guten alten Quake Kevlar, 2,0 wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Schlanke Reifen find ich schöner und besser, ist halt Geschmackssache.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## karstb (25. Juni 2003)

maxxis mofo 1.95
die vorderradversion vorne und die hinterradversion hinten 
wieso fährt sonst keiner maxxis:
guter grip (allerdings wenig vergleiche), keine pannen, aber nach 2 jahren leicht rissig (stand zu lang in der sonne)


----------



## Stift (1. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Welche Reifen sind wohl die besten für die Transalp Challange?

Evtl:

Ritchey Z-Max
Maxxis Ignitor
Schwalbe Black jack
oder Little Albert
IRC Mythos
oder
oder
oder?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen?

Gruß
Stift


----------



## mankra (1. Juli 2003)

Der Vertical Pro wäre zu bedenken: 

Relativ breit und guter Durchschlagschutz.
Niedriger Rollwiderstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistaT (2. Juli 2003)

juhuu,

dem würde ich beipflichten! 

bin selber schon über die alpen und hatte mim vertical pro 2.3 nullkommanull platten. der rollwiederstand ist auch sehr erträglich. nur abnutzen tun sich die dinger relativ schnell.

was ich nicht empfehlen kann sind slicks! habe ich aber auch schon bei der transalp-challange gesichtet.

tüüsgen,
mistaT


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. Juli 2003)

vielleicht den Conti Supersonic , den Schwalbe Little Alber light oder dne Michelin Comp S Light. 

Wiegen alle unter 500 g und bieten noch guten Grip. 

Am besten wäre es wenn du sie mit Latexschläuchen kombinierst weil du dann auch keine ( oder kaum ) Angst vor Snakebits haben musst. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2003)

hallo ! 


wie siehts eigentlich mit schwalbes fat albert aus ?


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juli 2003)

Fat Albert....zu fett, zu DH lastig

mein Tipp: Vertical PRO...genialer Touren und Trainingsreifen!


----------



## therealracebike (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jackass1987 _
> *vielleicht den Conti Supersonic , den Schwalbe Little Alber light oder dne Michelin Comp S Light.
> 
> Wiegen alle unter 500 g und bieten noch guten Grip.
> ...



mit solchen reifen kannst du irgendwo im deutschen mittelgebirge oder sonstwo fahren aber in den alpen sind solche reifen zum vergessen!!!

wohne mitten in den alpen, alleine durch den harten boden mit geröll etc. geht eine große gefahr aus!

snakebites sind nicht so das problem...du musst hald mit 3,5 bar fahren...nur mit dem hardtail wird das hald, vor allem auf längeren touren bzw. der transalp zur qual!

die leichten reifen bieten bergab keinen guten grip (hatten den comp s lite =>  ) und wenn du einen stein falsch erwischst is ein riesiges loch drinnen...naja, da hab ich lieber 150-200 gramm mehr und dafür keine probs!!

also mein tipp: solider reifen wie irc mythos, continental explorer (nicht die ss-version!!!), michelin front s und xls oder ähnliches...das ganze entweder mit latex oder ganz normalen 180 gramm schläuchen und ca. 2,6-3,2 bar!!!

optimaler gripp, keine pannen, wenig rollwiederstand und das gewicht geht voll in ordnung!!

aber unbedingt die 2.1 er versionen nehmen, darunter musst wieder mit höherem luftdruck fahren und drüber is eigentlich nicht nötig!

lg thomas


----------



## Jagti (3. Juli 2003)

Hi,
habe vor mir neue Reifen zu kaufen. Da ich mir letztens einen Tubeless-Laufradsatz zugelegt habe, will ich jetzt auch mit Schlauchlosen Reifen fahren. Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben welche Tubeless Reifen auf dem Markt super Handling und Grip haben und dazu nicht allzu schwer sind. Auch sollten die Reifen nicht breiter als 2.3, und nicht dünner als 2.1 . Der Preis ist mir hierbei relativ egal.

Thx im Voraus

Jagti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (3. Juli 2003)

HUHU

Ich sag immer noch: Schwalbe Little Albert 2.1. ein top Reifen mit allerdings recht hohem Verschleiß!!

gruß


----------



## Jagti (3. Juli 2003)

ich weiß dass der gut ist , nur wiegt der 790 g pro Reifen laut weigth weenies (100 mehr als Herstellerangabe 690). Dadurch ist der halt schon etwas schwer.

Jagti


----------



## Akumlehn (3. Juli 2003)

Tach

also bei der letzten Transalp hätte es ein Semislick locker getan. Nach 3 Tagen war mein nagelneuer Mythos hinten eh ein Semislick, weil das ganze Profil von dem ewigen Teer geballere weg war...
Tjo nen Haufen Leute sind auch mit Supersonics gefahren, sogar mit supersonic Schläuchen noch dazu, und die hatten auch keinen Platten. Andere mit DH Pellen hatten jeden Tag nen Platten. Das kommt wohl eher drauf an wie kontrolliet/unkontrolliert man bergab fährt. Tjo gibt immer wieder welche, die das Teil bergab gewinnen wollen...

Also gefahren bin ich IRC Mythos, no Flat. Haben aber auch viel leichtere Reifen keinen Platten gehabt, von daher  Je nach Vorliebe. Nur so ne Michelin Pellen würde ich nicht nehmen, die sind nämlich selbst im Mittelgebirge nach einer Woche schon fertig weil die Gummimischung so schlecht is, das man da lieber keine Reifen draus bauen sollte...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## gemorje (4. Juli 2003)

ganz einfach.
comp s light!
ich benutz den immer.
an meinem ust-laufradsatz hatte ich ihn als ust version und jetzt am schlauch-lrs genauso.
einfach spitze


----------



## tom0511 (4. Juli 2003)

Hi,
zu Schwalbe-ich glaube die variieren ziemich, daher einfach in den Laden gehen und nachwiegen und leichte raussuchen. Fahre den little Albert auch gerade, bin zufrieden. Ich fand den Big Jim allerdings beim runterfahren besser: noch besserer Grip und mehr sicherheit in Kurven etc.
Allerdings spürt man die 100g mehr pro Reifen beim Big Jim schon.
Für leicht hoch und ok für runter finde ich little Albert gut. 
Für die Mischung Spaß beim runter und ok für hoch Big Jim.
Ciao, Tom


----------



## OliTheKing (5. Juli 2003)

Hallo, 

ganz klat den IRC Mythos

Stärken: Grip ohne Ende, sehr Pannensicher, gutes Reifenprofil

Schwächen: Rollwiederstand auf Asphalt

Ciao

OliTheKing


Besucht meine Homepage: http://www.biken-im-harz.de


----------



## hulk (6. Juli 2003)

Ich habe noch eine Frage, welche mir unter den Fingern brennt.
Macht es Sinn den Continental-Explorer gegen einen Semi-Slick Reifen auszutauschen?
Mein Einsatz ist mittleres Wald- und Feldgelände und Strasse.
Ist der Continental Explorer irgendwo getestet?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## crazy.man77 (6. Juli 2003)

Vergiss es - die Explorer sind die bessere Wahl, weil:

1. Bei Nässe fahren Semislicks nur geradeaus
2. ContExplorer in der SuperSonic Version sind leicht (450GRamm/St.)
3. Der Conti ist sehr pannensicher, ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme
4. Semislick hat nicht genug Grip im Gelände

Geb´das Geld lieber sinnvoller aus  

Gruß,
crazy.man77


----------



## checky (7. Juli 2003)

NaJa, so Pauschal ist des aber nicht wirklich hilfreich
Sicherlich für den reinen Tourenbereich sind Stollen besser, aber wir sind hier ja im XC Racing Forum & da haben Semislicks ihre Berechtigung & bei dern Rennen & Marathons ja auch zu sehen erfreuen sich die Dinger immer größter Beliebtheit.



> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *Vergiss es - die Explorer sind die bessere Wahl, weil:
> 
> 1. Bei Nässe fahren Semislicks nur geradeaus*


Nö, weil ich (& sehr viele Andere) dann beim gestrigen Marathon in Belgien/Vielsalm nicht ins Ziel gekommen wären....& dort waren sehr viele Kurven  )





> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *
> 2. ContExplorer in der SuperSonic Version sind leicht (450GRamm/St.)*


Stimmt, aber Semislicks sind ja nochmal einiges leichter & genau an der Stelle wos Gewicht am meisten überhaupt am Bike bemerkbar ist. 


> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *
> 3. Der Conti ist sehr pannensicher, ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme*


Ich mit den Schwalbe Fast Fred ( & Conti Latex) auch nicht ( nie ist übertrieben, aber im Rennen oder bei Marathon hats noch nie Probs gegeben.


> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *
> 4. Semislick hat nicht genug Grip im Gelände*


Nicht so viel wie Stollenreifen, aber man braucht es ja auch seltenst. Fahrtechnik ist viel wichtiger als alles dem Reifen überlassen.

Weiterhin hast Du vergessen, dass Stollenreifen schlechter Rollen. Und jetzt komm nicht mit irgendwelchen Weisheiten aus den Mags, dass dickere Reifen besser Rollen 


> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *
> 
> Geb´das Geld lieber sinnvoller aus
> ...


----------



## Thunderbird (7. Juli 2003)

Na ja, der Fast Fred ist mit 390g  auch nur 60g leichter als der
Conti Supersonic (laut Weightweenies.com). Wenn es nur um 
Gewichtsersparnis geht, kann man gleich den Twister Supersonic 
mit 330g nehmen. Ich finde den Fast Fred für Marathons ohne
steinige Abfahrten am Hinterrad ganz OK. Vorne kommt bei mir
nur der Explorer Supersonic drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (7. Juli 2003)

Sorry, Twister und Fast Fred fallen aber nicht unter Semi-Slick sondern sind auch Stollenreifen. Unter Semislick verstehe ich sowas wie Corratec Diamant Slick o-ä., also solche Dinger, die in der Mitte nur diese Diamantprofilierung haben und keine ausgeprägten Stollen. Und diese Dinger sind recht schwer, >550 Gramm per Stück.

Klar mögen Semislicks besser rollen, aber universell einsetzbar sind die Dinger nicht. Oder habt ihr Bock, jedensmal die Bereifung dem Wetter anzupassen ? IMHO sind doch Stollenreifen (müssen ja nicht extreme Stollen sein) die bessere Wahl.


----------



## checky (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *Sorry, Twister und Fast Fred fallen aber nicht unter Semi-Slick sondern sind auch Stollenreifen. *



Ach so ist das ???????  

Das sieht Conti (& der Rest der bikenden Welt) aber ganz anders:

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...rad/themen/reifen/mtb/twister/twister_de.html

erster Punkt der Produktbeschreibung:
*
leichter als herkömmliche Semislickreifen mit besserer Traktion besonders bei feuchten Untergründen*

Aber universeller sind Stollenreifen ( also sowas wie der Explorer) schon, da gebe ich Dir Recht.


----------



## crazy.man77 (8. Juli 2003)

und wie sieht nun Deine Empfehlung an hulk aus ? Twister SuperSonic ? 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Explorer SuperSonic und fahre Material nach dem Motto "Never change a running system" - die sind echt gut in bezug auf Gewicht und Pannensicherheit, und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht (80KG). 

Allerdings sollen die Twister sehr hohen Verschleiss aufweisen. In diesem Punkt sind aber alle leichten Schlappen nicht so gut, die Conti Explorer Supersonic eingeschlossen.


PS: So Zeitschriften wie bike oder so les ich net, wozu gibt´s denn das Forum hier


----------



## crazy.man77 (8. Juli 2003)

Am besten, er kauft sich mal so eine Semislick-Trennscheibe und fährt das Ding mal zur Probe. Anschließend stellt er seine Erfahrungen hier rein. Sollte er damit zufrieden sein - wunderbar. 
Wenn nicht, bekommt er den Reifen bei Ebay auch gut verkauft - oder ich erkläre mich damit einverstanden, auch mal den Tester für so ein Teil zu stellen.

Letzlich entscheidet doch der persönliche Geschmack, Fahrstil und das Empfinden über die Reifenwahl.


----------



## Principia (8. Juli 2003)

wenn man das wort: *semislick* mal betrachtet, schliesst dieses ja nicht aus das der reifen stollen besitzt. und meiner presönlichen meinung fallen die beiden reifen von conti und schwalbe (twister ss/ fast fred) in diese kategorie.

beide reifen sind schnell...keine frage...aber trotzdem würde ich die teile nur bei rennen empfehlen. denn fürs schnöde training sind sie doch viel zu schade...


----------



## checky (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *
> 
> beide reifen sind schnell...keine frage...aber trotzdem würde ich die teile nur bei rennen empfehlen. denn fürs schnöde training sind sie doch viel zu schade... *



Zu schade sind sie schon, wobei die Dinger aber auch recht lange halten, wenn man nicht die Räder ständig stehen läßt. Um ne Kurve Rollen ist eh schneller & macht auch mehr Spass.
Ich jedenfalls fahre die Dinger inzwischen das ganze Jahr über....

Fakt ist aber auch, dass wenn man die Teile nur zum Rennen benützt, dass man damit schwerlich zurechtkommt & auch nicht wirklich ausreizen kann. Gerade im Training lernt man den Umgang mit den Dingern & kennt dann deren Grenzen & Verhalten.


----------



## hulk (8. Juli 2003)

habt vielen Dank für eure Meinungen!!!!!!!
Ich denke, der Semislick ist wirklich etwas für Racer, im Cross Bereich ist der nicht gut zu handeln-
Merci........


----------



## tvaellen (9. Juli 2003)

Fahre an meinem Stadtrad richtige Semislicks 
(Conti Travelcontact http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ifen/city/travelcontact/travelcontact_de.html)
und kann nur bestätigen, dass die Reifen ausschließlich für Straße, Radweg und feinen Schotter geeignet sind. 

Schon bei leichtem Gelände ist Schluss, auch wenn Conti auf der Homepage etwas anderes behauptet ("geeignet für Wald- und Feldwege"). Vor 3 Wochen wollte ich eine Abkürzung über eine Wiese nehmen; schon nach 5 Metern lag ich auf der Nase 
 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## kleinbiker (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo ihr Feld-Wald-und-Wiesen-Biker,

ich habe zwei Sätze Conti DoubleFighter gefahren die länger (km's) gehalten haben als es die Profilstärke vermuten läßt, die (mit Latexschläuchen) keine Pannen verursacht haben und durch sie Seitenstollen auch in matschigem Gelände so manchen Stollenreifenfahrer haben alt aussehen lassen (der richtigen Fahrtechnik sei dank) . Der einzige Nachteil, den ich finden kann, ist der, dass die dinger nicht sooo leicht waren, wie sie aussehen (ca. 500 Gramm). Aber würde ich sie heute nochmal irgendwo günstig bekommen, würde ich sie wieder nehmen.

Grüße kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingmar (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kleinbiker _
> *Hallo ihr Feld-Wald-und-Wiesen-Biker,
> 
> ich habe zwei Sätze Conti DoubleFighter gefahren die länger (km's) gehalten haben als es die Profilstärke vermuten läßt, die (mit Latexschläuchen) keine Pannen verursacht haben und durch sie Seitenstollen auch in matschigem Gelände so manchen Stollenreifenfahrer haben alt aussehen lassen (der richtigen Fahrtechnik sei dank
> Grüße kleinbiker *



da hast du aber glück gehabt, ich hab die DoubleFighter nach 5 platten in 2 wochen wieder demontiert... dann mal wieder hinten einen für einen marathon aufgezogen, bei dem es natürlich trotz strahlendem dauersonnenschein durchs verschlammte unterholz ging -  nie wieder


----------



## checky (11. Juli 2003)

Muß Kleinbiker recht geben. Alles ne Frage der Fahrtechnik. 
In fettem Schlamm haben Stollenreifen fast ebenso wenig Grip & schleppen dannoch den ganzen Schlamm mit. Der Semislick bleibt sauber & mit etwas Gewicht auffm Hinterrad kommt der auch überall hoch, oder mit etwas Gewicht auffm Vorderrad auch überall rum.
Gardaseemarathon 2001 (aus Kübeln gegossen ist ne verniedlichung des Wetters was dort vorherrschte) mit Fast Fred & null Probs. Sicherlich schmiert soon Reifen hier & da mal etwas mehr als nen Stollenreifen, aber dafür absolut berechenbar & nicht urplötzlich wie viele Stollen es gerne machen.
Für mich sind & bleiben die Glatzen zum schnellfahren (Rennen & Marathon) die erste Wahl.


----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2003)

Hi hab an meinem Trekkingbike auch Semislicks (Schalbe Country Cruiser) bin da eigentlich auch überall hochgekommen wo ich jetzt mit meinem Stevens hochkomme, ging aber nur im stitzen, Wiegetritt und schluss war mit vortrieb!


----------



## Plasmo (11. Juli 2003)

@checky

Bin auch Deiner Meinung!
Vom Fahrtechnischen her sind die Klatzen nicht weniger schlechter nur wie siehts, denn mit der Pannensicherheit aus?
Lieber ein bissi Rollwiederstand als Pannen zu haben und gerade im Marathon.
Kannst ja mal Deine Erfahrung in Hinsicht von Pannensicherheit auf die Semi's schildern, wäre nett .



Ciao.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juli 2003)

Bin zwar nicht checky, aber ich denke gegen meine Erfahrungen habt ihr auch nichts.
Nun ich fahre eigentlich den Twister SS und bin auch super zufrieden damit, der Gripp ist absolut ausreichend. Finde das Kurvenverhalten sehr gut, da man genau weiß wie weit man gehen kann. Nun zu der Pannenanfälligkeit nur soviel, mit den Schwalbe XLight und XXLight Schläuchen hatte ich regelmäßig Platten. Seitdem ich nun auf Latex Schläuche umgstiegen bin (ca. 1300 km) kein einzigen mehr. Damit sollte auch dieser Aspekt aussen vor sein. Habe nun den Conti Explorer ProTection drauf, damit ich mich schon mal an das veränderte Fahrverhalten gewöhne, den für meinen AlpenX kommt dann doch was etwas Solideres drauf.
Für den Renneinsatz und auch die Tour (wenn man gerne schnell fährt) gibt es keinen besseren. Habe auch den Schwalbe Fast Fred noch hier rumliegen, doch der ist in Kurven nervöser und bietet auch etwas weniger Gripp, als der Twister.
Ich kann die Halbglatzen nur empfehlen!


----------



## Plasmo (11. Juli 2003)

ok, danke 

Aber für nen Marathon is mir das, dann doch etwas zu gefährlich mit einer Halbklatze zu fahrn.
Ich selber fahre zur Zeit auch den Explorer ProTection. Mit dem hatte ich bisher in Rennen noch keinen einzigen Platten egal ob mit Normal - oder Latexschlauch.
Nur einmal hat es mich mit den Reifen erwischt und das war im Training bei einer Alpenabfahrt aber dies war relativ kurios, weil ich da gleich hinten und vorne Snakebites hatte.
Fast Fred bin ich bisher nur einmal bei einem CC-Race gefahren und sonst nur im Training.
Ansonsten war mir das doch etwas Risikoreich den in einem Marathon zu nutzen.



Ciao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dponline (11. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Ich fahre zurzeit Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.25 Reifen an meinem Hardtail. Nun bin ich allerdings nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Grip. Außerdem hab ich gehört, dass man mit einem mit wenig Luft befüllten fetten Reifen wesentlich mehr Komfort hätte. Nun ist es ja leider so, dass die Fat Albert (720g) schwerer als die Fast Fred (ca.500g) sind und Gewicht an den drehenden Teilen besonders niedrig sein sollte, weil man davon was spüren würde. Kann dazu leider nichts sagen, weil ich bisher nur diesen Laufradsatz gefahren bin und das Ganze nur in einem Bike-Magazin gelesen hab. Was meint ihr? Ist es sinnvoll beide oder nur den Hinterrad-Reifen zu tauschen, zumal ich auch kleine Drops nicht scheue, oder sollte ich lieber die Fast Fred behalten.

Schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe!
Daniel


----------



## Airborne (12. Juli 2003)

der Fat Albert ist für CC nicht so ideal, zu schwer. zudem radiert der runter, da kannste kaum gegen gucken 

besser ist der Big Jim, der ist 2.25 breit und 560g schwer, macht genau so super grip und hält deutlich länger!

Torsten


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Juli 2003)

Der Conti Vertical Pro 2.3 (ca. 630g) rollt relativ gut.
Hat bei mir hinten aber nicht lange gehalten. Auf harten
Abfahrten ist der mit 2,5 Bar (je nach Fahrer) einfach spitze.

Vorne sollte der Explorer Supersonic (450g) auch reichen.
Hat auf jeden Fall viel mehr Grip als der FF.

Thb


----------



## Principia (12. Juli 2003)

also leute, so kann es hie nicht weitergehen... *DIES IST KEIN KAUFBERATUNGSFORUM*, dieses befindet sich HIER!!! im speziellen meine ich, das z.zt für jedes reifenmodell was es auf dem markt gibt hier ein thread eröffnet wird. ich hab nix gegen kaufbertung spezifischer xc-teile....aber so wie es jetzt ist kann es nicht weiter gehen....die wirklich wichtigen themen hier, wie z.b der erfahrungsaustausch zwischen xc-fahrer, tipps für rennen & material & die streckendiskussion übereinzelne rennen, gegen in der unübersichtlichkeit dieser unpassenden themen unter....

also ich werde in zukunft diese themen sofort und ohne querverweis ins kaufberatungsforum verschieben...

gruzz michael


----------



## Airborne (12. Juli 2003)

Ja, Mensch dann schieb doch - wozu ist die FUnktion denn sonst da???

Torsten


----------



## checky (12. Juli 2003)

gleiche Erfahrung.

Mit Butylschläuchen hatte ich anfangs auch Probs, aber seit dem ich Conti Latex fahre keinerlei Probs mehr. Wenn ich mal rumbastel kommt es vor, das ich mehrere Dornen aus dem FastFred ziehe, aber keinen Platten dadurch hatte.  an Conti
Ich fahre die Glatzen ganzjährig im XC Bereich (Rennen & Marathon, egal wo & wie des Wetter ist). Da mache ich inzwischen auch keinen Unterschied mehr obs nass ist oder nicht. 
Durchschläge habe ich keine Probs mit ( fahre immer mit 3 - 3,5 Bar) aber da tun auch die Latexschläuche Ihren sehr großen Teil dazu.
Im steinigen Gebirge sind die Glatzen schätzungsweise  pannenanfälliger, da die Karkasse recht dünn ist, dafür aber viele Kevlarfäden hat. Mir hats jedenfalls noch nie nen Reifen zerschnitten oder aufgerissen. Aber ich bin dort auch nur Marathonmäßig mit Glatzen unterwegs gewesen. Fürn Urlaub oder Touren fahre ich lieber das Spassfully & nicht die XC Rakete.
Fürn Alpencross würde auch ich nen Stollen der Sicherheit halber vorziehen.


----------



## Kikiatnet (16. Juli 2003)

Ich muss sagen Semi Slicks ( außen stollen in der mitte diamantprofil) kann man in der Stadt wunderbar benutzen, weniger rollwiederstand und besseres bremsen, aber als ich mit meinen einen feldweg runtergefahren bin, habe ich mich derbe auf die fresse gelegt, was nicht daran lag, das ich zu schnell war oder nicht fahren kann. die Reifen haben einfach auf solchen böden keinen Grip. 
Also im Gelände würde ich auf stollen nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## frodo (17. Juli 2003)

kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen.

Ich habe mittlerweile vorne einen Michelin Comp S Light drauf und hinten einen IRC Mythos XC. 

Ist für mich zur Zeit eine sehr gute Kombination, da ich am HR mehr Grip und Sicherheit benötige.

Werde wohl mit dem HR-Reifen aber noch experimentieren. Suche noch was leichteres mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften, ist halt schwer zu finden.


----------



## gambo (22. Juli 2003)

Für den nächsten marathon bzw. xc-rennen wollte ich mir mal neue reifen besorgen (bis jetzt mit verticals gefahren , die nicht wirklich toll rollen).Da sind mir in willingen diese beiden aufgefallen .
welchen der beiden reifen würdet ihr empfehlen oder welchen fahrt ihr?kommt man damit eigentlich nen steileren trail hoch?
wenn ich das hier aus der bike lese:

"Löst der Vapor den Explorer ab? Was das Verhalten im Gelände angeht, ist der neue Conti dem Klassiker mindestens ebenbürtig. Ein sehr gutmütiger Allrounder mit breitem Grenzbereich. Sehr guter Pneu für Tourenfahrer"

weiss ich nicht , ob der unbedingt als schneller rennreifen geeignet ist.

mathias


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Juli 2003)

Habe den Vapor rumliegen. Da es aber trocken ist,
fahre ich den Fast Fred hinten (vorne den Expl. Supersonic).
Das Profil des Vapor sieht gut aus, er wiegt aber fast so viel
wie ein Vertical (ca. 50g weniger) und rollt wohl kaum besser.
Ich fand die Rolleigenschaften des Vertical eigentlich ganz gut. 
Er beschleunigt halt nur wie eine Kuh.

Steig' bei trockenem Wetter und vollem Geldbeutel ruhig mal
auf den Twister Supersonic um. Der Unterschied zum Vertical ist enorm.
Dann aber auch gleich richtig, mit 100g Supersonic Schläuchen!
So kannst du insgesamt ca. 700g an den Laufrädern sparen. 
Nix für hartes Gelände natürlich. Hält hinten keine 1000 km.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thunderbird _
> *Habe den Vapor rumliegen. Da es aber trocken ist,
> fahre ich den Fast Fred hinten (vorne den Expl. Supersonic).
> Das Profil des Vapor sieht gut aus, er wiegt aber fast so viel
> ...



Finger Weg vom Twister Supersonix. Der hat kaum Profil, hält teilweise keine 200km und ich hab bei dem schon erlebt, dass er nen Platten IM STAND hatte...
Der normale Twister ist aber okay


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *
> 
> Finger Weg vom Twister Supersonix. Der hat kaum Profil, hält teilweise keine 200km und ich hab bei dem schon erlebt, dass er nen Platten IM STAND hatte...
> Der normale Twister ist aber okay *



sorry, aber das ist doch quatsch!


----------



## Clemens (23. Juli 2003)

Da kann ich Oliver nur voll zustimmen!! 

Der Twister Supersonic hält bei normaler Fahrweise hinten über 1000 km. Den letzten Platten mit einem Twister hatte ich vor etwa 3000km, übrigens nie im Gelände, sondern nur durch Glasscherben auf dem Radweg. Rollen tun die Dinger wie die Hölle.


----------



## Neunmalklug (23. Juli 2003)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Idee: Explorer Supersonic, wiegt 440g und hat auch bisl mehr Grip als der Twister. Ist aber im abgefahrenen Zustand anfällig gegenüber Dornen. Also nach 1500 - 2000 km wegschmeißen. Der Reifen hält aber auch einen Cristalp aus.


----------



## Jhonny_Rakete (5. August 2003)

Ich fahre den Supersonic schon fast 2 Jahre (ca. 3000 km) und hab immernoch Profil und erst ein Platte (Snake-Bite weil Randsetin übersehen) kann das Teil einfach nur empfehlen


----------



## Baxx (8. August 2003)

Hallo!

Fährt jemand von euch eventuell schon den Schalbe "Racing Ralph"? Mich würden da mal ein paar Erfahrungen interessieren, was Rollwiderstand, Pannensicherheit etc. angeht.

Und: Wo habt ihr ihn her, was habt ihr bezahlt? Ich habe den Reifen bisher in keinem Onlineshop gefunden.

Kann man die 2.1er Version als Alternative zum Michelin Wildgripper Comp S light betrachten?

Bin gespannt auf eure Beiträge!


----------



## Rückenwind (8. August 2003)

@Baxx

ich habe bei Schwalbe nachgefragt. Der Racing Ralph ist frühestens ab Januar 2004 zu haben.
Falls man den Ralph aber dennoch früher bekommen kann, würde mich das auch interessieren.


----------



## Baxx (8. August 2003)

Echt, erst nächstes Jahr? 

Mir war so als hätte ich den Reifen schon auf Bildern von aktuellen/neuen Komplettbikes gesehen. Aber vielleicht bekommen den einige Hersteller eher.


----------



## Joker-Sports (8. August 2003)

laut vertrieb ist der reifen ca 2 wochen nach der  eurobike lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (12. August 2003)

hi racer,
ich hab nun mal die letzten paar reifenthreads zusammengefasst und eine große reifen diskussion daraus gemacht...
ich bitte euch in zukunft, fragen zu reifen hier zuu stellen.

thx

gruzz michael


----------



## gemorje (12. August 2003)

fahre jetzt, seit ca 1 monat, den maxxis larsen TT eXCeption und bin begeistert.
der grip ist super. viel besser als beim Comp S light. er nutzt sich auch nicht so schnell ab.
gewichtstechnisch hängt er mit 480 gramm auch kaum zurück.
vor kurzem wurde er auch in einer zeitschrift (bike sport news oder mountainbike, ich weiß nicht mehr genau) mit "gut" getestet.

demnächst werde ich noch den schwalbe racing ralph in der 2.1er und den nokian NBX 2.0 lite testen. bin mal gespannt


----------



## speakers (12. August 2003)

Ich fahre grundsätzlich einen Reifenmix. Vorne habe ich derzeit einen Comp S light und hinten einen Continental Explorer (draht). 

Hinten geht bei mir Stabilität vor Gewicht. Außerdem ist es auch eine Preisfrage.


----------



## polo (13. August 2003)

Obwohl ich keine Rennen mehr fahre, stelle ich meine Reifenfrage hier, weil die geballte Reifenkomptenez hier auch postet:
Hier gibt es haufenweise sich widersprechende Aussagen über Haltbarkeit, Grip, Rollverhalten, Pannensicherheit. Dies verwundert mich nicht, weil die Fahrbedingungen (Gelände, Luftdruck etc.)  sehr variieren.
Ich brauche neue Reifen (habe Z-Max, bin sicher, daß es bessere gibt): 
- Ich fahre eine Mischung aus Schotter + Waldwege (keine Straße) um München und in den Alpen
- fahre mit 4 bar (ist so, Kommentare hierzu sind mit worscht  ), d.h. Pannensicherheit ist nicht Top-Priorität
- Gewicht, naja, mein Cube hat sicher 12kg, die Z-Max (nicht Falt) sind sackschwer, die neuen müssen nicht unter 500g sein, sollten aber leichter sein als die bisherigen
- ebenfalls ist Rollwiderstand nicht soo wichtig, dafür lieber MEHR GRIP:
- zur Zeit ist's ja trocken, bald hoffentlich nicht mehr  ; d.h. Grip auch bei Nässe ist wichtig. Mich stört am Z-Max v.a., daß er in Schotterkurven rutscht und sich bei Schlamm schnell zusetzt => hier auch gerne Verbesserung!

Also: wer hat welche Ideen / Erfahrungen??


----------



## sterniwaf (13. August 2003)

Hallo
Zu den Ritchey- Reifen Z- Max: Zuerst waren sie spitze, zu dem, was ich vorher gefahren habe. Besonders in 2.1. Aber jetzt,wo ich den Conti Escape und den Explorer fahre, merke ich, wie die Reifenentwicklung weiter gegangen ist. Heute rutsche ich in Schotterkurven um 30% später weg als mit den Z-Max. Bei den Reifen viel umhören und sich nicht auf eine Marke festlegen!Wie sieht es überhaupt mit Mischbereifung aus? Ich glaube, das ist ein so weites Feld, daß sich da überhaupt keiner auskennt!
Wie bei den Fullies!


----------



## tvaellen (13. August 2003)

sterniwaf hat recht. die z-max sind nicht übel, aber es gibt inzwischen besseres.
Habe diesselbe z-max Version wie du (polo) längere Zeit gefahren und bin vor ein paar Wochen auf den Twister pro umgestiegen.
Viel leichter und laufen wie die Hölle auf harten Untergrund. 
Zu "wet conditions" kann ich angesichts des Wetters noch nichts sagen. 

Der Grip ist nicht signifikant schlechter als der vom z-max. Allerdings fahre ich zumeist Schotter,  Waldautobahnen und Asphalt. Singeltrails im Wald bin ich seit ich die Reifen habe zu selten gefahren, um eine vernünftige Aussage machen zu können.

Pannen: bislang Fehlanzeige

Fazit: die die o.g. Bedingungen ist der Twister ein empfehlenswerter Reifen. 
Für besseren Grip solltest du vielleicht mal die Versionen mit "längeren Noppen" also Explorer oder vielleicht sogar Vertical probieren. Allerdings ist der Vertical auch ziemlich schwer.
Die z-max kommen im winter noch mal drauf, bis das Profil runter ist. Danach werde ich sie mir wohl nicht mehr kaufen.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (14. August 2003)

Hallo
Ja, so ist das Klasse! Beschreiben, wo man fährt und was man macht und dann über seine Erfahrungen berichten. Ich glaube, das ist der beste Weg, die besten Teile zu finden. Ich hoffe, daß sich noch mehr Leute äußern!


----------



## checky (14. August 2003)

MMHH...

gerade bei Schotter sind Twister & Explorer nicht wirklich gut, da gibts deutlich besseres. Aber der Explorer ist schon ein Top Allroundreifen & von der Breitbandigkeit her wohl schwer zu toppen. 
Legste auch auf Schotter wert auf etwas mehr Grip, so würde ich eher zum Little Albert greifen.


----------



## tvaellen (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von checky _
> *MMHH...
> 
> gerade bei Schotter sind Twister & Explorer nicht wirklich gut, da gibts deutlich besseres. *



Natürlich liegt beim Twister der Schwerpunkt nicht auf dem Grip, sondern auf niedrigem Rollwiderstand und niedrigem Gewicht. Aber ich halte den Grip für einen Racereifen für o.k. und besser als z.B. beim Fast Fred.

Aber vielleicht hast du ja noch einen besseren Vorschlag. Schieß mal los 

Tvaellen


----------



## checky (14. August 2003)

Des stimmt ja soweit.
Ich selber fahre den Twister & lieber noch den Fast Fred seit Jahren & das sind Reifen die eigenlich nur fürs Schnellfahren gemacht sind. 

Polo aber schreibt, dass Ihm Grip deutlich über Rollwiderstand geht & deswegen scheiden die beiden wohl aus.


----------



## sterniwaf (15. August 2003)

Hallo
Hatte gestern ein schönes Erlebnis mit meinen Reifen. Es gibt in der Nähe von Borgholzhausen auf dem Hermannsweg im Teutoburger Wald einen brutalen Anstieg, ungefähr 50 m lang,ca.25% Steigung.Armdicke Wurzeln, durchsetzt mit scharfkantigen dicken Steinen ragen aus einem Sandboden. Das ist immer für mich die Reifen-Teststelle und es ist toll, wie der Continental Explorer vorne und der Escape hinten Traktion bieten.
Vielleicht könnt ihr auch über solche Extrem-Stellen schreiben und berichten, wie es euch dort ergangen ist. Tschau bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Wave (17. August 2003)

ich fahr nur noch: 
VORNE: Schwalbe Black Shark Light (1.9)
HINTEN: Specialzed Team master Pro (1.9)


----------



## djnjl (18. August 2003)

Ich fahr nur die besten 

IRC Tires

Vorne:  IRC MYTHOS XC Front







Hinten: IRC MYTHOS XC Rear






Momentan Habe ich noch die älteren die sind 1.95
aber die neuen sind 2.1. Die sind einfach Klasse kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.

Rose Versand hat die Reifen so beschrieben:

IRC MYTHOS XC Front
Der Vorderradreifen zum XC Rear. Dieser Reifen hat vor allem für die Spurtreue und die Seitenführung Ihres Bikes zu sorgen. Er wurde zu diesem Zweck mit vielen kleineren, in Längsrichtung V-förmig ausgerichteten, seitlichen Stollen versehen. Er kann in Fahrtrichtung wirkende Kräfte bestens auf den Boden bringen, so dass Ihr Bike Ihren Lenkbefehlen gehorcht und den Zug am Bremshebel auch in Verzögerung umsetzt.


IRC MYTHOS XC Rear
Der Gewinner der Silbermedaille von Atlanta und 6-fache World Cup Champion. Ein Reifen, der speziell für den Cross-Country Wettkampfeinsatz konstruiert wurde. Das weit offene Profil besitzt sehr gute Selbstreinigungseigenschaften. Die "paddle Type" genannten Mittelstollen bieten maximale Traktion für harte Anstiege und extreme Bremsmanöver.


Ich sag nur eins holt euch die, ca. 25 lohnen sich echt.


Danke

mfg
djnjl


----------



## sdreher (18. August 2003)

Hi,

bei mir sind demnächst neue Schlappen fällig und der Racing Ralph von Schwalbe würde mir ganz gut gefallen. Hab aber weder auf schwalbe.de noch sonst wo im Netz weitere Infos gefunden. Zu kaufen scheint es den auch noch nirgends zu geben. Weiss jemand näheres?

Bin auf der Suche nach der UST Version. Muss noch abklären, ob die 2.4er Version bei mir hinten rein passt. Aber ich denke 2.25 tuns auch dicke. Z.Zt. fahr ich den Hutchinson Scorpion. Der hat 2.0 und ist aber schon ordentlich breit - dafür aber sau schwer und nach knapp 1000 Km bereits so gut wie abgewetzt.


----------



## sdreher (19. August 2003)

Hi,

hab mittlerweile die Antworten auf meine Fragen selbst rausgefunden. Zitat Schwalbe:

"Der RACING RALPH wird auf der kommenden Eurobike präsentiert und wird dann bis Ende des Jahres im Handel erhältlich sein."

UST in 2,1 bei 670g und 46,90  [!!] Respekt!

Muss wohl noch etwas warten ...


----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ROTWILDER _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre bei trockenem Wetter und leichtem Gelände oder Strasse den Ritchey Speedmax. Hatte bis jetzt damit keine Probleme und der Reifen ist leicht und hat sehr wenig Rollwiderstand.
> ...



Ich hab mir für die Strasse den hier geholt:

Schwalbe HURRICANE GX 

Ansonsten habe ich noch nen Satz Conti Explorer rumliegen, mit denen wurde das Bike geliefert, so doll fand ich den aber nicht, vor allem auf Schotter hatte ich mit dem Conti Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von karstb _
> * aber nach 2 jahren leicht rissig (stand zu lang in der sonne) *



Ich reibe die Reifen ab und zu mit "Amor All Tiefenpfleger" ein, sehen dann aus wie neu und das Mittel lässt den Gummi nicht so schnell spröde werden, sollte man am besten bei der Demontage machen, denn auf Felgen oder Scheiben hat das Zeugs nix zu suchen 

Vor der nächsten Fahrt muss man allerdings die Flanken und Laufflächen auf Asphalt o.ä. ein bissel fordern, sonst kann Dir der Reifen zum Beispiel auf Holz wegrutschen.


----------



## Baxx (20. August 2003)

Also ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir einen neuen Satz Reifen zulege. Momentan fahre ich Impac Semislicks (Cube Acid Originalbereifung), die haben zwar Mordsspeed auf Asphalt, aber ins Gelände kann man mit den Dingern leider nicht mit gutem Gewissen. Profil ist ungefähr vergleichbar mit Schwalbe Fast Fred.

Was ich suche:

guter Grip auf Asphalt, Feldwegen, leichtem Gelände bei Trockenheit, Nässe, Eis und Schnee (gibt's noch mehr?  )
guter Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit und Gewicht
möglichst geringer Rollwiderstand
Preis jeweils um die 20

So, momentaner Stand in der Reifenwahl:

vorne: IRC Mythos XC II Kevlar HTC Front faltbar (560g, 20)
Alternative: Michelin Wildgripper Comp S light faltbar (465g, 22)
hinten: IRC Mythos XC II Kevlar HTC Rear faltbar (560g, 20)

Was meint ihr dazu? Für hinten wollte ich den Wildgripper nicht nehmen, da der wohl ziemlich hohen Verschleiss hat. Macht er vorne Sinn (z.B. hinsichtlich Gewicht)?


----------



## djnjl (20. August 2003)

@Baxx

Wie du vielleicht oben gelesen hast habe ich die IRC Mythos XC Reifen ich würde dir die empfehlen.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich mal, woher bekommst du die Dinger so günstig (20)


----------



## Baxx (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von djnjl _
> *Wie du vielleicht oben gelesen hast habe ich die IRC Mythos XC Reifen ich würde dir die empfehlen.
> 
> Aber eine Frage hätte ich mal, woher bekommst du die Dinger so günstig (20) *



Ja, deine Empfehlung habe ich schon gelesen. Aber kann ja sein, dass jemand noch Alternativen hat. 

Für den Preis gibt's die bei www.bike-components.de.


----------



## djnjl (20. August 2003)

Mit den Altanativen verstehe ich nur ich denke eine bessere wird es kaum geben (außer: IRC Mythos XC 2004 )

Achso bei bike-components.de aber da muss man, ich glaube 50 mindest Bestellwert haben, deswegen bestelle ich bei Rose Versand.  



mfg
djnjl


----------



## Baxx (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von djnjl _
> *Achso bei bike-components.de aber da muss man, ich glaube 50 mindest Bestellwert haben, deswegen bestelle ich bei Rose Versand.  *



Bei Rose kosten 2 Reifen aber 51, da bestelle ich mir lieber bei BC nochwas für 10 dazu - das ist immer noch 1 billiger!


----------



## der alte ron (21. August 2003)

@sdreher
was wiegen die scorpion als 2,0 UST ?


----------



## polo (21. August 2003)

ich denke, es handelt sich um den gleichen Reifen: der IRC Mythos XC 66TPI 2,10" sw/sw Faltreifen Set VR&HR 2er-Set kostet bei hibike.de 30


----------



## djnjl (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *ich denke, es handelt sich um den gleichen Reifen: der IRC Mythos XC 66TPI 2,10" sw/sw Faltreifen Set VR&HR 2er-Set kostet bei hibike.de 30 *



Das Paar so *BILLIG*????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (22. August 2003)

Hab gerade mal bei Hibike angefragt, wenn es die aktuellen XC II sind wird das Set sofort bestellt!


----------



## Baxx (27. August 2003)

So, ich habe zweimal per Mail bei Hibike angefragt, leider kam bis heute keine Antwort  .

Nun ja, ich bin immer noch am Überlegen. Bei Bicycles gibt es jetzt auch das Set aus IRC Mythos V+H, in redwall und 2.1 sowie 1.95 für 39,95 (hier). Das klingt auch interessant.

Gibt es vom Fahrgefühl her entscheidende Unterschiede zwischen 1.95 und 2.1? Laut weightweenies sind die 1.95er jeweils rund 100g leichter, das wäre schon eine Überlegung wert. Bieten die gleichen Grip, nur weniger Komfort?

Und: Welche Schläuche empfehlen sich für die Mythos? Ich bräuchte Butyl, weil mir Latex wegen V-Brake und Luftverlust nicht so gefällt.
edit: Was ist z.B. mit den Schwalbe Extralight?


----------



## Principia (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Baxx _
> *So, ich habe zweimal per Mail bei Hibike angefragt, leider kam bis heute keine Antwort  .
> *



immer per telefon...sonst kann es lange dauern


----------



## Micki (27. August 2003)

Bin die Kombination Mythos 2.1 und Schwalbe Extralight im Urlaub in den Alpen gefahren. 0,0 Pannen, also empfehlenswert.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## polo (28. August 2003)

> immer per telefon...sonst kann es lange dauern


  Oder einfach bestellen - bei dem Preis...

Hier Bilder zum Vergleich:

Mythos:






Mythos 2:





Auf dem Papier sieht der Mythos 1 gerade für die schlammige Jahreszeit  besser aus. Mal gucken, was kommt...


----------



## tvaellen (28. August 2003)

Hi,

will Ende September/Anfang Oktober meine Twister auch in den verdienten Winterschlaf schicken.

Was empfiehlt denn die bikende XC/Marathon Gemeinde 
ausser dem Mythos für die kältere Jahreszeit ?
Meine Vorstellungen sind so ähnlich wie die von Baxx weiter oben.

Im einzelnen:
- ordentlicher Grip, auch auf aufgeweichten Böden 
- pannensicher 
- gute Selbstreinigung
- Rollwiderstand und Gewicht soll sich im noch akzeptablen Bereich bewegen (kein DH oder extrem FR Reifen)
- Hersteller möglichst Conti oder Schwalbe

Ich weiss, dass Rollwiderstand und Grip Gegensätze sind; ich suche halt einen guten Kompromiss aus beiden Eigenschaften.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joykill (29. August 2003)

also ich bin nich so der dolle pro biker, ich fahr mehr cc  meine strecken haben festen waldboden und in denn ebenen (steilküste bergauf bergab bergauf) strandsand richtig fein.

ich fahr denn conti vertical mit 3,5bar der kralt sich im boden und in kurven hab ich grip grip grip   im sand ist er gutmütig
rollwiederstand geht so ....
und naja ich fahr denn jetzt 1 monat profile ist imma noch gut
mein reifen


----------



## tvaellen (29. August 2003)

An den Vertical habe ich auch schon gedacht, zumal er nach den Tests der Bike Zeitschriften beim Rollwiderstand auf Explorer Niveau und damit sehr ordentlich liegt.

Was mich zögern lässt, ist sein Gewicht von 600 gr (falt) bzw. 700 gr (Draht). Ausserdem habe ich hier in Beiträgen gelesen, dass er bei Nässe "rutschig" wird und seine Selbstreinigung eher mäßig ist.

Gibt es hier noch andere Vertical Fahrer, die über ihre Erfahrungen berichten können ? Lohnt sich der 100% Mehrpreis für die faltbare Version, wenn man im wesentlich trainieren und kurz bis mittlere Touren fahren will ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Zombie025 (30. August 2003)

Dann meld ich mich mal als Vertical-Fahrer zu Wort:
Die Drahtversion war der erste Vertical, den ich gefahren bin. Leider hat der eine sehr dünne Seitenwand (gehabt?),so daß bei Fahrten mit viel Gestrüpp immer wieder diese durchstochen wurde. 
Dann auf den ProTection umgestiegen (2001) und seitdem nix anderes mehr gewollt.
Der Rollwiderstand ist nach meiner subjektiven Einschätzung für einen Reifen dieser Größe echt akzeptabel. Ich fahre den immer mit 2.5-3bar und bin zufrieden.
Pannen hatte ich auch schon: Empfindlich reagiert er auf Dornen, da die Reifendicke zwischen den Stollen sehr dünn ist. Wenn sich dann so'n Gestrüpp zwischen den Stollen verhakt, reicht auch eine fette ausgetrocknete Diestel aus, um mir einen Platten zu bescheren.
Glas dagegen ist kein Thema (nat. kein Flaschenboden...)
Diesen Sommer war ich mit meinem Rad in Island (ca. 30kg Gepäck+3Kilo Wasser), fast nur Hochlandpisten, also viele scharfkantige Steine, die teilweise auch bei full speed überfahren wurden (max. 50kmh). In den ganzen 3 Wochen kein einziger Platten (allerdings waren 3.5-4bar drauf)
Das Profil des VR ist zwar stark runter, aber immer noch fahrbar, aber für die 1000+km bei diesen Bedingungen wirklich gute Haltbarkeit.,

Nässe + Asphalt mag er nicht. da rutscht er früher weg, allerdings immer kontrolliert.
Wo er sich am geilsten fährt, ist im Winter bei Schnee. Da greift er saumässig gut. 
Die Selbstreinigung im Matsch ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht so doll. Nach einigen Kilometern durch Schlamm bei langsamen Tempo setzt er sich stark zu und wird zum Slick. Löst sich aber sofort, sobald das Tempo ansteigt.

Ich halte ihn für einen guten Allrounder, nat. gibts für trockene Bedingungen bessere Reifen, für Asphalt sowieso... aber der Vertical lässt halt alles mit sich machen. 
Und für`s Training, wo's also nicht um die letzte Millisekunde ankommt, ist er bestimmt geeignet.

Gruß


----------



## Zahnsteini (30. August 2003)

Ich fahre Schwalbe Black Jack For Quality. Hatte bisher (600-700km) nur ein Platten, und der lag am Schlauch. 
Auf Schotter natürlich nicht die beste Wahl aber auf nassem Grund liegt er richtig gut.
Das Profil ist noch voll intakt und ich glaub das hält noch 2000km. Und danach kommt wohln Jimmy Double Defense drauf. Mag vielleicht komisch klingen nen schweren DD reifen draufzumachen aber lieber bin ich n'bisschen langsamer und hab dafür kein platten(die viel mehr zeit kosten)


----------



## rasmus (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zahnsteini _
> *Ich fahre Schwalbe Black Jack For Quality. Hatte bisher (600-700km) nur ein Platten, und der lag am Schlauch.
> Auf Schotter natürlich nicht die beste Wahl aber auf nassem Grund liegt er richtig gut.
> Das Profil ist noch voll intakt und ich glaub das hält noch 2000km. Und danach kommt wohln Jimmy Double Defense drauf. Mag vielleicht komisch klingen nen schweren DD reifen draufzumachen aber lieber bin ich n'bisschen langsamer und hab dafür kein platten(die viel mehr zeit kosten)  *



fahre genau den gleichen Schlappen, aber seit rund 2100km und noch keinen platten  

stimmt schon, das er auf schotter wahnsinnig schwammig ist, besonders beim Driften (autsch, nicht nur eine abschürfung davon ......) und kurvenfahren auf schotter, muss man immer extrem runterbremsen vorm lenken

auf nassem asphalt, stein und beton fühlt er sich richtig wohl, da ist richtig viel grip da, genau wie auf feuchtem Waldböden......sand ist wieder was anderes, da wird er auch recht schwammig, liegt wohl an den sehr flächigen, flachen stollen 

mit matsch ist das so ne sache.......setzt sich gut zu, bleibt aber halbwegs fahrbar,  reinigt sich ab ca. 15kmh wieder recht gut selber

zugute halten kann man ihm aber, das er SUUUUPERRR "standhaft" ist, wenn man keine vollbremsungen macht, sind mit dem sicher 3500-4000km drin 

wer keine rennen damit fahren will, und einen richtigen allrounder sucht (und dabei kompromisse einzugehen bereit ist ), für den ist das ein top-reifen

cu
rasmus


----------



## der alte ron (30. August 2003)

@ tvaellen
Von dem vertical würde ich dir auf mittel und norddeutschen trails abraten . Er rollt zwar recht gut , aber für dieses terrain ist er einfach oversized . Ich fahre ihn seid einiger zeit fast nur auf schotter , und da ist er wirklich schpitze . Traktion , grenzbereich - einfach toll und nie unberechenbar ! War selbst schon 3jahre in der gegend von hamburg biken und auch öfter mal in meklenburg , und für das dort tüpische beschleunigen , bremsen schalten , kurve , beschleunigen .... eignen sich 1.95' und 2.1'-er leichte reifen besser . 
gruß , nikolay .


----------



## tvaellen (30. August 2003)

@ ron
wir haben hier schon ein paar Hügel. Überregional bekannt sind wahrscheinlich nur die Wintersportgebiete Oberhof und Zella-Mehlis (Langlauf, Biathlon, Bob usw.) aber der Thüringer Wald ist lang und breit 

Selbst die Erfurter Ecke würde ich nicht als "flach" im Nordeutschen Sinne bezeichnen, auch wenn die höchste Erhebung nur gute 500 m über NN hat.

Ausserdem fahre ich -gerade im Herbst / Winter - lieber einen etwas oversized als zuwenig Reserven zu haben.

Dessen ungeachtet thx für die Einschätzung (gilt auch für Zombie025 und die anderen) 

An den Black Jack hatte ich bislang noch gar nicht gedacht. Meine Überlegungen bezgl. Schwalbe beschränten sich auf Little A. und die Jimmy Gruppe (insb. Big Jim).

Wie würdet ihr denn Vertical und Big Jim im direkten Vergleich sehen ??

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## der alte ron (31. August 2003)

@tvaellen
Wollte wirklich nicht dein tourengebiet schmälern !!! Und auch hamburg ist überhaupt nicht so flach wie viele denken . Auf , ab , links , rechts und das im schnellen wechsel . Macht irre spass und kann super anstrengend sein . 
liebe grüße , nikolay .


----------



## tvaellen (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *@tvaellen
> Wollte wirklich nicht dein tourengebiet schmälern *



Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden, zumal man ohnehin nicht alle Ecken in Deutschland kennen kann


----------



## boris13 (31. August 2003)

Ich fahre die WTB Enduro Raptor 2,1 
VR 2,2 bar  HR 2,5 ; wiege 85 kg
fahre viel grobe Schotterpisten hatte bis jetzt keine Panne.

mfg
boris13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (31. August 2003)

Hi!

Fährt hier auch jemand Michelin? 
Wildgripper Comp S ligth oder Wildgripper XLS? 
Mich hätte mal interessiert, ob man den XLS auch in den Alpen fahren kann und was man von der Kombination XLS hinten und Comp S light vorne halten könnte?

Ciao

Roland


----------



## Dr.Dos (31. August 2003)

> _Sun on Tour:_
> *
> Mich hätte mal interessiert, was man von der Kombination XLS hinten und Comp S light vorne halten könnte?*


Gar nix. Der dickere/schwerere Reifen gehört _immer_ nach vorn. Und was soll die Kombi für harte und weiche Untergründe an einem Rad?


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. August 2003)

Hi Dr.Dos,  

das nenn´ ich mal ein klares Statement!

Könntest Du das auch nochmal für mich etwas genauer begründen? 

Ich hab´ gerade das hier (TNC-Hamburg Michelin-Reifen) gelesen. Bin aber auch schon selbst auf die Möglichkeit dieser Kombination gekommen.

Ich hab´den Comp S light momentan hinten und vorne. Bin aber bei meiner letzten Tour - vielleicht auch mangels Technik, wer weiß - mit Traktionsproblemen an einem weichen bisschen sandigen Anstieg gescheitert. Hatte aber mit dem Vorderreifen auf der Tour keine Probs. So dachte ich mir, dass ein bisschen mehr Traktion hinten da nicht schaden kann. (Jetzt bitte keinen Kommentar, dass ich erst mal richtig radfahren lernen soll.)

Ciao

Roland


----------



## Dr.Dos (31. August 2003)

Lern erst mal richtig Radfahren!  















Nee im Ernst, Traktion schafft man nicht mit einem noch besseren Reifen, sondern mit einer ausgewogenen Sitzposition.

Ein schmaler und leichter Reifen hinten wegen der leichtfüßigeren Beschleunigung. Außerdem übernimmt der Vorderreifen die Lenkung, das Hinterrad folgt zwangsläufig hinterher. Steve Peat z.B. fährt im DH WC regelmäßig hinten einen Semislick.

Und jetzt lern fahren!


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. August 2003)

Hi Dr. Dos!

Deine Antwort lässt gerade die Frage in mir aufkommen, warum überhaupt Stollenreifen angeboten werden, wenn man alles so schön mit der richtigen Sitzposition auch mit einem Semislick fahren kann? Oder anders gefragt, kann jemand der einen Stollenreifen fährt, nicht richtig fahrradfahren? Erübrigt sich dann vielleicht sogar die Frage, ob ein Reifen Grip hat oder nicht?

Ich denke, dass Dein DH Beispiel hier nicht zieht, weil die Reifen in der Richtung (schnell nach unten) ganz andere Anforderungen erfüllen müssen, als auf losem Untergrund bergauf. Außerdem scheint es mir so, dass dieser Steve Peat auch Reifen für unterschiedliche Untergründe an einem Rad fährt.

Die Idee vorne einen Reifen mit weniger Rollwiderstand und hinten mit mehr Grip zu nehmen ist doch auch nicht wirklich neu.

Vielleicht begründest Du Deine Meinung nochmal so, dass ich sie nachvollziehen kann. 

Für mich war der XLS übrigens bisher ein Allrounder, der nicht unbedingt ausschließlich auf weiche Untergründe festgelegt ist, sondern einen weiten Einsatzbereich hat.

Wie sieht´s jetzt eigentlich mit der Alpentauglichkeit von diesen Reifen aus - also inbesondere vom XLS?

Ciao

Roland


----------



## der alte ron (31. August 2003)

@sun on tour
Wegen den Xls kannst du Schultz kontaktieren . Der fährt die hier im gebiet um tegernsee/chiemgau , zwar als ust aber die gummimischung auf der lauffläche müßte die gleiche sein . Er klang begeistert .

@tvaellen


----------



## boris13 (31. August 2003)

sun on tour

der WTB Enduro Raptor Rear hat ein ähnliches Profil wie der XLS und der soll laut Stadler sogar "besser laufen" dem WTB gibts da derzeit im Sonderangebot.

mfg
boris13


----------



## Rupi Cube Bike (1. September 2003)

Also ich fahre Contintal Explorer Protection und bin voll zufrieden mit denen. Die halten so ziemlich überall aber im Schlamm wird es auch mit denen schon schwer. Auf nassem Asphalt haften sie auch stark an der Straße. Für die Rennen kommt es bei mir drauf an wie die Strecke ist.


----------



## $ucker (1. September 2003)

Hat einer erfahrung mit dem Ritchey ZED Race WCS ???

ich krieg von meinem chef 2 stück für 20...brauch auch unbedingt neue, weil ich meinen fast freds das wetter net zumuten kann...außerdem sind die schon ziemlich runter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (2. September 2003)

Laß die Finger davon, es gibt besseres. Klar,das die Händler noch Restbestände haben und sie los werden wollen. Gib ein paar Euro mehr aus und schau Dich hier im Forum nach Empfehlungen um!


----------



## $ucker (2. September 2003)

wenn du mir einfach sagst, dass es besseres gibt, hab ich nix davon....bitte beschreib mir mal was an denen so schlecht is...!!!


----------



## Principia (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von $ucker _
> *wenn du mir einfach sagst, dass es besseres gibt, hab ich nix davon....bitte beschreib mir mal was an denen so schlecht is...!!! *



also ich bin die zed auch mal gefahren....
hab damals noch 80dm das stück bezahlt.....
also, die reifen sind erstens bleischwer !
zweitens, der grip ist mittelmäßig bis schlecht und das profil setzt sich durch die engen abstände sehr schnell zu.
drittens, die halbarkeit ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom ei !

wenn ritchey dan nur den alten z-max !!!

gruzz michael


----------



## $ucker (2. September 2003)

Da frag ich mich jetz welche version du gefahren bist....die die wir da haben, hab ich auch etwa 400gr. gemessen...mmh, naja...ich muss mal schauen...
alternativ hat mein chef auch noch ein paar maxxis flywight rumliegen, kein stück gefahren. das gewicht spricht ja für ihn, und da ich latex schläuche fahr, dürfte es kein problem sein....wer kann mir was über haltbarkeit und grip sagen???


----------



## Principia (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von $ucker _
> *Da frag ich mich jetz welche version du gefahren bist....die die wir da haben, hab ich auch etwa 400gr. gemessen...mmh, naja...ich muss mal schauen...
> alternativ hat mein chef auch noch ein paar maxxis flywight rumliegen, kein stück gefahren. das gewicht spricht ja für ihn, und da ich latex schläuche fahr, dürfte es kein problem sein....wer kann mir was über haltbarkeit und grip sagen??? *



einer der ersten wcs versionen....war so um 1999/2000 glaube ich

1.9" < 550gramm ist zuviel !


----------



## $ucker (2. September 2003)

jo, das is eindeutig zu viel...
jedenfalls hat ritchey dann das gewicht ziemlich gedrückt...

...was solls. hab jetzt die maxxis flywight drauf! 330gr. für einen reifen is schon sehr beachtlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.B. (3. September 2003)

Also ich habe z. Zt. die Continental Vertical Pro drauf. Wechsele nie den Reifen für unterschiedliches Terrain.
Der Reifen hat mich eigentlich voll überzeugt. Obwohl halt andere Leute was anderes (negatives) über ihn zu erzählen haben, hat der mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.
Ich finde den Grip und gleichzeitig den doch geringen Rollwiderstand (für die Stollengröße)  sehr gut.
Die großen Abstände zwischen den Noppen finde ich klasse, weil sich da überhaupt kein Dreck reinsetzen kann.
Nach 3 Stündiger fahrt letztes Wochenende, bei Regen, also dementsprechenden Untergrund hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit Grip oder ähnlichem. Die Reifenoberfläche sah nach der Tour (die übrigens durch Wald und Felder führte) so aus, als ob er gar nicht losgefahren wäre. Alles total sauber (obendrauf). Mein Kumpel, der mitgefahren ist, hatte die Schwalbe Black Shark aufgezogen. Das Profil dieser Reifen, war völlig mit Dreck "verklebt". Der einzige Nachteil is, dass wenn man auf Schotter fährt, durch die großen Abstände der Noppen doch der ein oder andere Stein mehr als bei anderen Reifen nach oben geflogen kommt. Bisher hat mich noch keiner im Gesicht getroffen , obwohl die bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten machmal richtig aus dem Reifen "herausgeschossen" werden und einige (4-5) Meter durch die Luft fliegen. Naja, wie sagt Christian Danner - thats racing.


----------



## McDaniel (4. September 2003)

Suchfunktion hilft wirklich manchmal


----------



## Sahnie (4. September 2003)

@ $ucker

Den Maxxis fahre ich auch an meinem Hardtail. Finde den für einen Mountainbikereifen aber absolut grenzwertig. Fährt sich kaum langsamer auf der Straße als ein Rennradreifen.
Schnell in Kurven traue ich mich mit dem aber nicht.

So schlimm mit der Abnutzung wie einige Magazine schreiben scheint es aber nicht zu sein. Sieht nach ein paar Hundert Kilometern noch aus wie neu.


----------



## rasmus (23. September 2003)

*altenTreadausgrab*

moin moin

ich als alteingesessener Black Jacker-Fahrer muss mir auch langsam (am HR jedenfalls) einen neuen Schlappen zulegen

ich will einen Reifen, der etwas dicker als der recht schmale Blackjack ist, mehr profil hat, besser mit schotter zurechtkommt umd recht standhaft ist

ich hab mit dem Explorer oder einem little Albert geliebäugelt, kann man den für sowas empfehlen?

thx

cu
rasmus


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasmus _
> *ich will einen Reifen, der etwas dicker als der recht schmale Blackjack ist, mehr profil hat, besser mit schotter zurechtkommt umd recht standhaft ist
> 
> ich hab mit dem Explorer oder einem little Albert geliebäugelt, kann man den für sowas empfehlen?*



Hi, 

hab ne Weile den Fat Albert gefahren, vorne wie hinten 2,3 bar und das mit Schlauch ! Schön "FETT" und sehr pannensicher !

Fahre jetzt den Michelin HOT S und verstehe derzeit nicht so recht, warum der im Test so gut war. Um die vielen Plattfüsse zu vermeiden, mußte ich auf "ekelhafte" 3 bar hinten und 2,8 bar vorne gehen ! Am meisten stört mich das sehr kritische Kurvenverhalten...Du meinst ständig du schmierst ab...

Liebäugle jetzt mit dem Schwalbe Racing Ralph... 

Grüsse
Ralph

http://www.ralph-patzel.de/mtb/firebike2003/Uebersicht.htm


----------



## polo (25. September 2003)

Ich hatte weiter oben auch um Reifenberatung gebeten, habe anschließend den IRC Mythos bestellt und kann kurz mal einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht abgeben: 
Im Vgl. zum Z-Max hat der schon etwas mehr Rollwiderstand, dafür aber - und das ist für mich entscheidend - mehr Grip. Das gilt sowohl für Schotterabfahrten, die es hier sehr oft gibt, als auch für schlammiges Gelände (ganz ungewohnt nach dem Sommer mal wieder auf nassem Untergrund zu fahren  ); bei Anstiegen kann ich mehr Druck nach vorne verlegen, weil das HR einfach später durchdreht. Also mit dem HR bin ich sehr zufrieden, eigentlich wollte ich ja vorne einen längspofilierten Reifen, merke aber da ehrlich gesagt keinen großen Unterschied!
Ach so: Ich fahre den Reifen in 2,1 und mit viel Druck, so daß weder Komfort noch Pannensicherheit eine Rolle spielt


----------



## rasmus (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Hi,
> ...




der Albert ist für mich Flachländler zu FETT, definitiv!
ich hab mir jetzt mal einen Satz kleine Alberts bestellt (for quality), mal sehen, was die taugen

das problem mit dem "abschmier-gefühl", das kenn ich nur zu gut vom blacky   

cu
rasmus


----------



## currywurst4 (26. September 2003)

Die fahre ich seit ein paar Wochen und ich muß sagen, dass ich damit mehr als zufrieden bin. 1,95 ist natürlich schmal. Aber wenn man sie nicht über 2,5 bar fährt, geht das mit auch mit dem Dämpfungsverhalten. Das Profil ist erste Sahne, nie wieder Angst vor Schotter, Schlamm ist überhaupt kein Thema mehr, wenn die anderen schieben, sitzt du noch im Trockenen. Ach ja, und: 450 gr...
Früher hatte ich auch mal die Conti Explorer 2,1 Pro, die sind natürlich super vom Profil, aber gehen viel zu schnell runter. Nach drei Monaten - halbes jahr gehen die den Weg allen Irdischen.
Grüße, Micha


----------



## sterniwaf (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von currywurst4 _
> Früher hatte ich auch mal die Conti Explorer 2,1 Pro, die sind natürlich super vom Profil, aber gehen viel zu schnell runter. Nach drei Monaten - halbes jahr gehen die den Weg allen Irdischen.
> Grüße, Micha [/B]


Hallo
Absolut korrekt.Habe jetzt den Explorer vorne und den Escape von Conti hinten seit April und 3.500 km drauf. Der Escape ist fertig,der Explorer geht noch. Im Frühjahr gibt`s neue Schluffen


----------



## der alte ron (27. September 2003)

Hallo alle !
Kennt jemand vieleicht ein reifen , der genau so gut rollt wie der michelin aber auf schotter bessere führungseigenschaften besitzt ? Im vergleich zu meinen verticals hat der auf einem solchen untergrund so richtig das nachsehen ! Außerdem war der geradeauslauf bei 65 km/h auch deutlich schlechter . Sehr gut hat mir dann aber das geschmeidige leise abrollen gefallen . 
Ich suche eigentlich ein reifen den man bei rennen UND auf touren in den alpen verwenden kann .
Ach ja , es sollte eine ust - version davon geben , da im winter solche laufräder ans rad kommen . 
Danke , nikolay !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruiser007 (28. September 2003)

ich fahre im rennen wenns trocken ist immer die fast fred
weil die rollen einfach sau geil!!
aber soabld es nasst ist kansch se vergesse!!
und fürs training hab ich irgendwelche billigen drauf!!


----------



## cruiser007 (28. September 2003)

wenn ich dich wär
würd ichs mal mit dem little albert probieren!!
der ist voll gut geignet für touren 
und ich hab schon viele mit dem beim rennen gesehen!!


gruss cruiser007


----------



## der alte ron (30. September 2003)

Der kleine albert hat fast den gleichen rollwiederstand wie ein conti vetical , da brauch ich nicht zu wechseln !! Fährt sich aber sonst bestimmt gut der reifen !


----------



## tvaellen (30. September 2003)

Habe mich jetzt für den Conti Vertical als "Winterreifen" für mein Hardtail entschieden.

Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig, ob ich
-Pro
-Protection  oder
-die günstige Drahtversion 

nehmen soll. Einsatzbereich ist Training und Touren von Oktober bis April. Marathons werde ich in der Zeit vermutlich keine fahren.
Danach soll wieder der Twister drauf.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## der alte ron (30. September 2003)

Hallo tvaellen !! 
Seit 2 jahren ist  bei mir der pro schon drauf . Und in der zeit war kein einziger durchschlag zu verzeichnen , trotz meiner bis vor kurzem 85 kg und nie mehr als 2.3 bar druck und ein zaghafter abfahrer bin ich auch nicht gerade ! Also kann ich dir vieleicht schon etwas weiterhelfen in dem ich behaupte das man den potection nicht unbedingt braucht , schon gar nicht fürs winterliche cc-training !
gruß , nikolay .


----------



## mrhangtime (30. September 2003)

meine Wenigkeit fährt im Gelände den Mythos XC. Superreifen und absolut beständig.


----------



## Noob08/15 (1. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mir gerade einen Satz Schalbe little Albert (in 2.1) aufgezogen.

Gestern nach gerademal 20km hatte ich den ersten Platten!!
Es war ein simpler 5mm langer Dorn von irgendeinem Busch, der sich durch die Lauffläche gebohrt hatte!!
Ein bisschen mehr Festigkeit hätte ich schon erwartet.

Dabei hatte ich extra nicht die light-Version, sondern die schwere 600g Version genommen und war schon mit rel. viel Druck (v: 2.5 bar h: 3 bar) unterwegs.

Ansonsten war ich mit den Fahreigenschaften bislang zufrieden. Im Gelände ist die Traktion ziemlich gut. Nur auf der Straße hat man natürlich einen hohen Rollwiderstand (ab 30km/h frißt er Leistung); aber man kann halt nicht beides haben...

Was haltet Ihr von der Pannensicherheit beim little Albert?


----------



## tvaellen (1. Oktober 2003)

1. kann zum Little Albert nix sagen

2. du irrst, wenn du annimmst, dass die schwereren Drahtreifen-Versionen weniger pannenanfällig sind als Faltreifen; meist ist es -von Superlight Versionen abgesehen- genau umgekehrt.
Denn die Drahtreifen haben in aller Regel eine erheblich gröbere Karkasse als die Faltreifen.

Beispiel Conti Vertical 
-Drahtversion 84 tpi 
-Faltversion (pro) 170 tpi (=threads per inch)

Die höhere Anzahl an Fäden verhindert besser das Eindringen von Fremdkörpern (wie enges Netz zu weitem Netz). 

Gruss
Tvaellen

P.S. habe gerade mal bei Schwalbe nachgesehen.
Der L.A. for Q. hat gerade mal 50 tpi.


----------



## chris-2k (2. Oktober 2003)

also ich kann euch nur den michelin s comp light empfehlen!!
mit einem latex schlauch die beste kombination.

hat super grip in kurven und rollt hervorragend.
ist halt sehr laut 

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> *Habe mich jetzt für den Conti Vertical als "Winterreifen" für mein Hardtail entschieden.
> 
> Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig, ob ich
> ...



Hat sich erledigt. Habe Satz Protection gekauft.


----------



## Zaskie (4. Oktober 2003)

@Rückenwind
@Baxx

Hi,

Vorgestern konnte ich Hand legen auf einen Satz Racing Ralphs in 2.1er Ausführung. Eigentlich der Satz der mein Händler fahren/testen wollte. Soll er doch die Ralphs in 2.25er Ausführung fahren/testen.
Die Ralphs kommen die Michelin Comp S Light, die ich zur Zeit fahre sehr nah: zumindest qua Profil und Gewicht. Fahreigenschaften wie Rollwiderdstand, Grip, etc. soll sich in den kommenden Wochen ausweisen.
Preis: war stolze 39  das Stück. Als Versuchkannikel habe ich sie samt einen Satz Michelin latex Schläuche für 75  bekommen.
Wenn es die Racing Ralphs hier in Belgien schon bei meinem Händler (obwohl er vorerst nur je einen Satz in 2.1 und 2.25 erhalten hat) gibt, solltet ihr in Deutschland weit weniger Probleme haben die Racing Ralphs zu bekommen.

MfG, Rudi


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2003)

Laut Firebike in Roetgen sind derzeit noch keine Racing Ralph zu kriegen.

Grüsse
Ralph...


----------



## Zaskie (4. Oktober 2003)

Unglaublich ! Racing Ralph schon verfügbar bei meinem Händler in Belgien und in Deutschland derzeit noch nicht zu kriegen.
Muss ich ihn mal fragen woher er die wohl hat.

Grtz, Rudi


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2003)

@Zaskie:

von welchem Händler in Belgien redest Du ?...Ich wohne ja auch in Belgien aber ganz am Rande bei Roetgen.

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## mauntenbeiker (9. Oktober 2003)

@ noob 08/15:

ich hab jetzt meinen ersten little albert blank geruppelt und keine einzige panne gehabt! (...fahr allerdings tubeless)

das mit so nem dorn ist halt einfach pech - im richtigen winkel ins fleisch und jeder cc-reifen geht flöten!

fahre jetzt wieder little albert und werde nächstes jahr natürlich auch mal den racing ralph antesten...

so long...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (9. Oktober 2003)

SCHWALBE TUBELESS im "harten Einsatz" ??? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ???  

Ich wäre am Hardtail sehr an solchen Reifen speziell die 2.25er interessiert aber ich hab gehört der Pannenschutz ist sehr mieß! Was meint ihr ???


----------



## king_f (10. Oktober 2003)

zu schwalbe:

bin fast fred und skinny jimmy in ust gefahren. 
a) ein riesenverschleiss: fast fred war nach einem nassen rennen runtergefahren! 
b) skinny jimmy 1.9 ist super bei enorm matschigem terrain, tiefen böden!

gruz


----------



## Zaskie (12. Oktober 2003)

@rpo35

Schau mal in deine Privat Nachrichten

Grtz, Zaskie


----------



## Gianti Maxi (12. Oktober 2003)

Fürher den Conti Explrorer Pro Faltbar und heute den Vapor Pro faltbar, die Draht lohnen nicht mehr die Protection sind ihr Geld wert.
Der Vapor hat den geringsten Rollwiderstand von ContiMTBschlappen. Der Vapor ist ein Allrounder zieh ich auch als Rennschlappen auf.

MFG cu Gianti Maxi


----------



## sterniwaf (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
Habe den Schlappen seit 3.700 km drauf, in der Mitte sind noch knapp 5mm Stollen übrig. Trotzdem in den Teuto und total verschlammte Wege gefahren mit naßen, dicken Wurzeln und Steinen. Doch es war noch genug Grip da! Es gab kein Durchdrehen und kein Wegrutschen! Also: Man sollte vielleicht nie zu früh seinen Reifen wegschmeißen, nur weil man meint, es sei zu wenig Profil vorhanden. Erst ausprobieren!


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2003)

Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Kurze Zeit waren auf meinen Bikes Conti Twister Supersonic drauf. Die waren schneller weg, als ich gucken konnte... So nach gut 1000 KM war hinten Ende. 

Dann habe ich umgerüstet auf Conti Explorer - die halten etwas länger. Aber auch nicht gerade Tausende KM... So nach 1500-2000 ist auch bei denen Schluss. Aus Kostengründen steige ich jetzt von Faltreifen auf Normalos um. 
Vielleicht wäre ein Kommentar zum Gelände angebracht: Viel Berge, also harter, trockener Untergrund, mieser und grober Schotter. Wenig Waldwege, wenig Nässe und Matsch (wenns halt geht... Diese Putzerei immer...  ). Also kann ich zum Fahrverhalten auf Nässe und rutschigem Gelände weniger sagen. Ich komme klar... Fahrstil: Tour und Marathon ohne materialmordende Bremsmanöver... Pannen: keine.

Auf meinem Zweitbike (HT) arbeiten jetzt Schwalbes Little Albert - bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Hier werde ich auch noch die Fat Albert testen. Gehen gerade so rein...

Was haltet Ihr von Spikereifen für den (nahenden) Winter? Habs noch nie ausprobiert...


----------



## king_f (14. Oktober 2003)

@bergradlerin

kleine frage: stehst du auf frauen???
kam mir nur etwas schräg rein deine signatur

mfg


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *Fahrstil: Tour und Marathon ohne materialmordende Bremsmanöver... Pannen: keine.
> 
> Auf meinem Zweitbike (HT) arbeiten jetzt Schwalbes Little Albert - bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Hier werde ich auch noch die Fat Albert testen. Gehen gerade so rein...*



Habe bis vor kurzem Fat Albert gefahren und konnte eigentlich nur einen grossen Vorteil erkennen: 2,3 bar trotz Schlauch und immernoch ausreichend Pannenschutz.

Ob die Reifen die richtige Wahl für Tour und Marathon sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ps: Aufgrund meines Alters muß ich mich eigentlich angesprochen fühlen...*g*


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2003)

@rpo35: Stimmt, der Fat Albert ist eigentlich der härteren Fraktion zuzurechnen - aber Du sagst es schon ganz richtig: das Alter...  

@fabio_ch: Soll das ein konstruktiver Beitrag sein? Oder einfach nur so aus Langeweile auf der Tastatur herumgehackt? Oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *@rpo35: Stimmt, der Fat Albert ist eigentlich der härteren Fraktion zuzurechnen - aber Du sagst es schon ganz richtig: das Alter...
> 
> In meinem Alter ist der Reifen ideal...wie ein Sofa halt...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_f (14. Oktober 2003)

weder noch. ist eine konkrete frage! 
aber wenn du nicht darauf antworten willst...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fabio_ch _
> *weder noch. ist eine konkrete frage!
> aber wenn du nicht darauf antworten willst... *



Sag mal, kapierst Du nicht, dass Du Dich gewaltig im Thema vergriffen hast??? Wir diskutieren hier (und im Forum überhaupt) über Bikes und Bike-Themen! ALSO LASS DIESE ANMACHE EINFACH!!!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *
> 
> Sag mal, kapierst Du nicht, dass Du Dich gewaltig im Thema vergriffen hast??? Wir diskutieren hier (und im Forum überhaupt) über Bikes und Bike-Themen! ALSO LASS DIESE ANMACHE EINFACH!!!    *



Oje...ganz schön Pfeffer drin hier...*g*...immer schön cool bleiben.

Zum Thema alternde Männer: guckst Du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3445&ppuser=13024

Hässlich und senil werden is mir wurscht; hauptsache ich kann weiter biken...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2003)

Uuuiiihhh!!! Heiße Bildchen... Ich steh´ auf ältere Herrn mit kräftigen Wadln!  Aber was glaubst Du, wie alt ich aussehe, wenn die Steigung zweistellig wird...


----------



## sterniwaf (15. Oktober 2003)

Fahre viel Asphalt und dann flach (mußt halt hier im westfälischen Münsterland in Kauf nehmen, ist aber schön, da zumeist autofreie Wirtschaftswege), sonst aber Schotter auf Forstwegen, verschlammte und verblockte Singletrails!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2003)

Und bei Dir hält der Explorer 3500 km??? Scheinst eine sehr, sehr schonende Fahrweise zu haben... Oder ich gebe so viel Gas, dass ich dabei gleich meine Reifen (nicht nur mich selbst!) aufarbeite...


----------



## sterniwaf (16. Oktober 2003)

Tja, vielleicht ist das ja wirklich so, das ein Hardtail-Fahrer schonender mit dem Material ( und vielleicht den Wegen!) umgeht als ein Fully-Fahrer/in. Auf Asphalt in der Ebene habe ich immer so um die 24 km/h und das auf Strecken zwischen 50 und 120 km. Da ist auch der größte Verschleiß. Im Gelände bin ich Genuß-Biker und brauche keine Geschwindigkeits-Rekorde zu brechen. Dort ist es für mich wichtig, eine saubere Linie zu fahren und mit Geschick (anstatt einer Federung!) Hindernisse zu meistern.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2003)

Naja, Asphalt und Ebene versuche ich zu vermeiden...  Wie gesagt: das Gelände, in dem ich mich bewege, ist schon krass und materialmordend im Vergleich zu dem, was ich sehe/höre, was andere so fahren. Von daher bin ich wohl nicht unbedingt repräsentativ... 
Und zum Fahrstil: Na, ich fahre einen leichten Viergelenker - kein Funbike, Freerider oder wie sie alle heißen... Mein Bike ist wohl eher mit einem Hardtail zu vergleichen. Mein Fahrstil auch... Auf Tour - klar: fahre ich gemütliches Tourtempo im Stil von "Boah-guck-mal-da:-Landschaft!!!". Beim Training auf der Hausstrecken schon eher Renntempo. Allerdings auf Gelände, das normal die Traktoren befahren - von daher mache ich mir wenig Sorgen darum, die Wege zu ruinieren...


----------



## der alte ron (18. Oktober 2003)

Michelin scheinen länger zu halten . 
Den vogel hat aber ein hutchinson abgeschossen den ich neulich gesehen hab . Der hatte nach angaben des besitzers 500km runter und sah aus wie ein semislick . Lächerlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardtailHH (25. Oktober 2003)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Hutchinson Scorpion 1,75 in der UST Version?

Ich könnte das Paar für 39 Euro bekommen aber bin etwas skeptisch..


----------



## der alte ron (26. Oktober 2003)

Zu schmal ! Und wenn es diese grau - schwarze lauffläche ist , finger weg !! Der verschleiss ist nicht anders zu bezeichnen als frechheit und daruber hinaus rollt er auch noch schlecht  .


----------



## Daniel00Nix (26. Oktober 2003)

Moin,
diess Jahr bin ich die ganze Zeit Conti Escape gefahren aber jetzt im Winter hol ich ´mir was anderes.

Gruß Daniel00Nix


----------



## tAFIt (28. Oktober 2003)

bei Rennen Little Albert, fürs Training Nokian Gazzalodi Dual 2.3


----------



## alex_destiny (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Noob08/15 _
> *Ich habe mir gerade einen Satz Schalbe little Albert (in 2.1) aufgezogen.
> 
> Gestern nach gerademal 20km hatte ich den ersten Platten!!
> ...



Hast mal auf der HP von Schwalbe geguckt? Der normale (for Quality - falls du den hast) hat nur 50 statt 67 EPI. Ich glaube, dass EPI hier die Dichte des Gewebes unter der Karkasse ist.
Somit hast du dir selbst ins Bein geschossen, weil durch weniger dichtes Gewebe logischerweise auch mehr/leichter durchkommt.


----------



## Tri_Freak (5. November 2003)

Moin,

ich hatte eiogentlich meine Reifen vergessen da die so unproblematisch sind, aber jetzt wo ihr fragt: Sommer und im Winter auf harte Strecken Fast Fred Light. Im Sommer wenn es ein bissl geregnet ein bißchen Matschig ist vorne Jimmy und hinten fast fred und im Wintermatsch vorne Jimmy und hinten Little Albert. 
Letztes Wochenende war es wieder soweit, der Wechsel von Sommer auf Winterreifen und da habe ich ach nach 10 Min die Reifen schon wieder vergessen, Grip, rollt auch auf Asphalt gut.
Apropos alle Reifen sind in der Light Version

Tri Freak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclemax (7. November 2003)

IRC MYTHOS XC...was anderes kommt für mich nicht mehr in die Tüte !
Hatte vorher den Continental Explorer Pro, welcher auch sehr gut war, aber vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis dem Mythos nicht das Wasser reichen kann.

Bei Ebay ist mal wieder einer.....beim gleichen Verkäufer habe ich den Satz Mythos Reifen mal für EUR 23,00 ergattert !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9198&item=3635736005 

Schönes WE


----------



## cyclemax (7. November 2003)

Ach ja, und die jenigen göttlichen Biker, die einen Conti Explorer 2500 bis angeblich 4500 km fahren möchte ich gerne mal kennenlernen.......bei mir war der Satz Conti Explorer nach knapp 550km Trans Alp im Anus !


----------



## chrisu (8. November 2003)

fahr grad den ritchey z-max WCS in 1.7". skeptisch mit der breite? - dachte ich auch, aber im matsch und schlam (brandenburger land im winter) hab ich noch nicht´s besseres gehabt. und mit 4.5bar rollt der wahrlich schnell.
haltbarkeit ist noch zu remitteln, pannen keine, bei trockenem sand und geröll (hier kaum anzutreffen) geht´s mit nem breiteren aber bestimmt besser.


----------



## der alte ron (8. November 2003)

Ja subjektiv schneller , weil der schmale reifen bei so hohen druck kaum vibrationen dämpft !! Aber für die angegebenen bedingungen sicherlich das beste .


----------



## realbiker (9. November 2003)

Ich fahr jetzt wieder WTB - de san schön rechtig breit (auch in 1.95) und haben endlose Traktion sowie kaum Pannen!


----------



## carloz (9. November 2003)

genoohmnd,

da ein Saarländer diesen Thread eröffnete will ich mich nun auch mal dazu äussern 
Also ich bin ein sogenannter 'n00b' (newbie, Frischling, Anfänger) und hab den Ritchey Zmax druff, da der Schlauchlos Michelin noch nich da is. Kenn mich noch ned gut aus bei den Reifen, aber ich denk so in nem Monat werd ich den Michelin mal testen.
UST Felgen sollte man halt scho auch ma schlauchlos fahrn 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von carloz _
> *UST Felgen sollte man halt scho auch ma schlauchlos fahrn *




Warum eigentlich UST, wenn Du sowieso einen Schlauch im Gepäck rumtragen musst wie wir "Klassiker" auch? Und drei Mann und reichlich Zeit brauchst, um den Reifen von der Felge zu kriegen (selbst auf zwei Touren erlebt!  )? Da kannst Du im Rennen gleich einpacken!

Naja, angeblich ist UST ja soooo pannensicher. Aber wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese, stelle ich fest, dass auch mit "normalen" Schlauchreifen Pannen äußerst selten sind... Und angeblich hat UST ja a bissl a besseres Fahrgefühl (naja, bei weniger Luftdruck kein Wunder!). Das mag alles sein, mag aber auch nicht sein. Da würde ich doch wirklich gern mal eine Testreihe starten. Gabs das noch nicht? 

So, jetzt warte ich auf die zu erwartenden entrüsteten Widersprüche begeisterter UST-Fahrer, und auf Beifall von den Klassikern!  

P.S. Ganz im Ernst, ich beschäftige mich auch mit dem Thema UST - ganz unvoreingenommen! Bislang aber bin ich (noch?!) Gegner...


----------



## redbyte (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *
> 
> P.S. Ganz im Ernst, ich beschäftige mich auch mit dem Thema UST - ganz unvoreingenommen! Bislang aber bin ich (noch?!) Gegner... *



- fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren UST im Rennen (XC, MA). Die Pannensicherheit ist genau wie beim Schlauchsystem hauptsächlich vom Reifen abhängig, lediglich Snakebites gibt es nicht mehr, deshalb kann man überhaupt mir niedrigem Druck fahren

- im Rennen flicke ich mit Super Patches einen UST-Reifen in < 5 Minuten inkl. Aus- und Einbau. Den Reifen montiere ich ohne Werkzeug nur mit den Fingern. Zu Hause kommt dann ein sicherer Tip-Top UST-Flicken drauf. Schläuche nehme ich nie mit

- UST hat eine Reihe Vorteile, der größte ist IMO aber der wesentlich geringere Rollwiderstand. Probier's mal aus - Du wirst erstaunt sein  

[OHRFEIGEN EIN] ich soll doch meinen Mund halten, damit die Konservativen schön weiter mit ihren Schlauchbremsen fahren.... [OHRFEIGEN AUS]

Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder so ein Theoretiker-Thread wie beim Genius.


----------



## der alte ron (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redbyte _
> *
> - - UST hat eine Reihe Vorteile, der größte ist IMO aber der wesentlich geringere Rollwiderstand. Probier's mal aus - Du wirst erstaunt sein
> [ *



  Ich hätte auch nicht geglaubt das der unterschied so gewaltig ist , auch latexschläuche kommen da nicht annähernd da ran . Pannen hatte ich vorher auch fast nicht , trotz z.T. verboten wenig luftdruck . UST ist auch eine gute sache für leute mit felgenbremsen , die lange abfahrten fahren ! Da hatte ich immer die größten probleme . Die technik ist halt (am bike) rel. neu , wird aber immer ausgereifter und auch die auswahl an reifen ist langsam vernünftig . 
@bergradlerin: Die montageprobleme scheinen eine markenabhängige häufung zu besitzen .


----------



## chrisu (10. November 2003)

hab drei jahre lang die crossrock mit schwalbe jimmy als ust gefahren.
sehr nett war das ja alles. die pannensicherheit ist schon etwas höher als bei schlauchsystemen, da sich ein evtl. loch nicht so sehr aufweitet wie bei einem schlauch. der niedrigere luftdruck ist sicher auch ein vorteil für ust, aber....seit einem jahr wieder schlauch...erstens ist die reifenauswahl halt immer noch wesentlich größer (vor allem die schmaleren so um 1.6-1.9 sind in ust-versionen kaum vertreten) und irgendwie haben die herren erfinder es noch nicht hinbekommen ein wirklich leichtes system auf die räder zu stellen.
und das mit der reibung-naja, um so viel höher ist die bei einem schlauchsystem auch nicht...das sind so ein, zwei watt...wie eine ungefettete kette halt.

fazit: wenn´s nicht um jedes gramm geht, dann ist ust (oder ähnliche systeme) auf jeden fall eine gute alternative...wenn der preis nicht schockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (10. November 2003)

Hi crisu !
Was machst du auf deine kette - locktite !? 
War ein scherz !


----------



## chrisu (10. November 2003)

naja ein bisschen olivenöl, haarspray, magarine (halbfett) und mit locktite liegst du nicht ganz falsch...nagellack zum konservieren.

nee, is nur quatsch, aber eine schlecht gefettete kette nimmt dir schon mal 1-3% wirkungsgrad weg - kaum zu glauben, oder?
und das ist dann vergleichbar mit 2 watt bei 200 watt ga-leistung.


----------



## dubbel (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> Warum eigentlich UST, wenn Du [...] drei Mann und reichlich Zeit brauchst, um den Reifen von der Felge zu kriegen



dumme frage: liegt das nur an den reifen, oder sind die felgenhöhen bei ust auch anders?


----------



## mtbiker1978 (13. November 2003)

wie ist das denn im pannenfall bei UST und luft reinpumpen? sitzt der reifen nach dem montieren auf die felge schon so stramm, dass keine luft zwischen ihm und der felge durch kann? wenn ich mir die gängigen pannen-luftpumpen so anschaue, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die auf anhieb soviel druck aufbauen können, dass der reifen von anfang an ausreichend an die felge gepresst wird - oder sehe ich das falsch? und was ist mit kleinen steinchen etc. zwischen reifen und felge? (ich hab bislang keine direkten erfahrungen mit UST im pannenfall machen können...)

danke für die antworten - happy trails!


----------



## der alte ron (13. November 2003)

@ dubbel und mtbiker : im tech talk ist auf der laufradseite ein guter thread dazu !


----------



## dubbel (13. November 2003)

da sind mehrere, aber keiner, der meine frage beantwortet...


----------



## redbyte (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbiker1978 _
> *wie ist das denn im pannenfall bei UST und luft reinpumpen? sitzt der reifen nach dem montieren auf die felge schon so stramm, dass keine luft zwischen ihm und der felge durch kann? wenn ich mir die gängigen pannen-luftpumpen so anschaue, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die auf anhieb soviel druck aufbauen können, dass der reifen von anfang an ausreichend an die felge gepresst wird - oder sehe ich das falsch? und was ist mit kleinen steinchen etc. zwischen reifen und felge? (ich hab bislang keine direkten erfahrungen mit UST im pannenfall machen können...)
> 
> danke für die antworten - happy trails! *



In 98% aller Fälle hast Du ohne CO2-Pumpe keine Chance den nötigen Luftschwall zum Setzen des Reifens zu erzeugen.

Mit Fremdkörpern zwischen Reifen und Felge habe ich bisher kein Problem gehabt, wenn´s arg schlammig ist, sollte man ihn vor dem Abdrücken etwas sauber wischen (zur Not Außenseite der Handschuhe nehmen).

Wenn es schnell gehen musste, mache ich den Reifen zu Hause eh nochmal runter und setze einen TipTop-UST Flicken rein, dabei mache ich alles nochmal richtig sauber.

HTH


----------



## der alte ron (13. November 2003)

@dubbel: liegt an den reifen ! Kann man so pauschal gar nicht sagen , weil manche reifen etwa so schwer oder leicht drauf gehen wie normale schlauchreifen .


----------



## Trekrider (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich fahre Conti Explorer Supersonic bei normalen Verhältnissen.hält immer ond ist nur 440 g/Stück. Im schlamm fahr ich den Medusa von Maxxis. der ist ech der hammer.

hardtail rulez! greets trekrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redbyte _
> *
> 
> - fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren UST im Rennen (XC, MA). Die Pannensicherheit ist genau wie beim Schlauchsystem hauptsächlich vom Reifen abhängig, lediglich Snakebites gibt es nicht mehr, deshalb kann man überhaupt mir niedrigem Druck fahren*



und wenn man sich schon einen dorn einfährt ist der luftverlust schleichend. man kann stundenlang noch weiterfahren. auch ist die erhöhte pannensicherheit nicht nur auf snakebites beschränkt. wenn man sich den unterschied der dicke der seitenwand zu gemüte führt, weiß man warum.


----------



## ruffrider900 (12. Dezember 2003)

Der Conti Explorer Pro is echt nicht zu empfehlen. Habe ständig nen platten damit und der Grip auf feuchtem untergrund ist auch nicht so toll!!!

Im Gelände allerdings Super!!

Mfg

Martin


----------



## Kikiatnet (12. Dezember 2003)

Moin, bin irgendwie nicht auf der höhe, was sind nochmal snakebites, ist das dann wenn die felge durchschlägt?


----------



## Baxx (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kikiatnet _
> *Moin, bin irgendwie nicht auf der höhe, was sind nochmal snakebites, ist das dann wenn die felge durchschlägt? *



Ja.


----------



## Kikiatnet (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Baxx _
> *
> 
> Ja. *



Danke


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Dezember 2003)

zwischen 2001 und 2003 hab ich auf continetal vertical protection geschworen. kein snakebite! die schluppen haben sich allerdings doch recht flott abgefahren.

in 2003 auf schwalbe fat albert (so hiessen die doch, oder?) umgestiegen. ganz nett, hab mich aber auch auf nassen steinen oder wurzeln gelegt. 

jetzt aufm neuen bock sind little albert 2,1 drauf. noch keine negativen erfahrungen.

wissts, hier im gelände hats eben viel spitzen schotter und das fetzt ganz ordentlich.


grüszts euch aus tschechei, der kombinatschef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (13. Dezember 2003)

Falls jemand Interesse hat - ich hätte 2 fast neue Maxxis Reifen (Larsen TT und Wormdrive) beide schlauchlso günstig abzugeben!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. Dezember 2003)

merci für die tipps


----------



## nimmersatt (16. Dezember 2003)

Nokian Extreme 296


----------



## Baxx (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *Nokian Extreme 296  *



Oh ja, sowas in der Richtung hätte ich heute gebraucht. Überall Glatteis, war ja schrecklich.


----------



## XTRA-FUN (3. Januar 2004)

@ nimmersatt

Wie fährt sich der Nokian mit den Spikes auf trockener Straße?
Wie siehts mit der Haltbarkeit der Spikes aus?
Mit wieviel Luftdruck fährst Du? 

Vielen Dank!


Bis dann 
XTRA-FUN


----------



## nimmersatt (3. Januar 2004)

auf der trockenen Straße: laut, schiebt etwas in Kurven, rollt zäh
haltbar: sehr, ausser Vollbremsungen 
Druck: reichlich (3.5bar nach Vorgabe), dafür absolut durchschlagsicher


----------



## XTRA-FUN (3. Januar 2004)

@ nimmersatt

Vielen Dank das ging ja schnell!!

Bin bis jetzt fast nur UST ( Michelin Comp S oder XLS) gefahren werde jetzt aber mal meine Nokian ( 336 Spikes) draufmachen wenn ich einen Schlauch finde 
Hab die mal günstig bei ebay ersteigert und noch nie gefahren.
Werde dann mal schreiben wie die sich von den XLS unterscheiden.

Bis dann 
XTRA-FUN


----------



## spessarter (7. März 2004)

Kann noch jemand Erfahrungsberichte zum Racing Ralf abgeben -Haltbarkeit - Pannenanfälligekit - Grip - Rollwiderstand? 
Im Biketest gibt es ja ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen, und der Reifen ist ja sündteuer..... 
Was meint Ihr, lohnt sich der Umstieg vom Explorer oder kauft man sich damit Probleme ein?


----------



## breezer (21. Mai 2004)

Hi everybody! Ich fahre seit Jahren, bei allen bedingungen die ritchey z-max wcs, meist in 1.9er-version, auch schon mal 2.1er. Erfahrungen bisher sehr gut, fahre die schlappen bei allen bedingungen. was ich an den teilen gern habe: sie zeigen wenig rollwiderstand, vorallem auf asphalt. 
A propos wechseln von hinten nach vorne: rat ich ab davon, denn auf'm vorderrad brauchts definitiv mehr adhaesion. hatte dies auch versucht, endete dann mit gebrochenen rippen wegen schnellem ausrutscher übers vorderrad bei feuchtem, glitschigem weg.
have fun - keep on ridin'!


----------



## sterniwaf (22. Mai 2004)

Mensch, Kollege! Versuch wirklich mal was neues. Empfehlung: Conti Explorer/Escape oder Schwalbe Racing Ralph. Die Reifenentwicklung ist* wirklich* vorangegangen und im Vergleich zu den Ritchey sind die neuen um 50% besser, in allen Belangen! Man muß ja nun wirklich nicht jeden Trend am Bike mitmachen, aber gerade bei den Reifen hat sich viel getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (22. Mai 2004)

halt-halt, die ritchey z-max sind noch immer top!!! die wurden ja auch weiterentwickelt!!!
kennst du das Team Koba (Schweizer CC-Team)?, die halten damit mit der Weltspitze mit!!!


----------



## fab1o (22. Mai 2004)

Ist einer den *IRC Serac XC UST* schon mal gefahren???


----------



## sterniwaf (23. Mai 2004)

Bin den Z-Max lange Zeit gefahren. Wenig Grip im tiefen Schlamm, an nassen Steinen, Wurzeln. Fahre jetzt Conti Explorer/Escape, keine Probleme mehr. Nur der Verschleiß ist höher. Außerdem: Rennteams können kein Maßstab mehr sein. Die müssen das nehmen, was sie vom Sponsor bekommen. In so einem Forum ist es für den User, der ein bestimmtes Produkt sucht, doch wohl wichtig, möglichst viele *persönliche Erfahrungen* zu finden. Er kann sich dann seine eigene Meinung bilden. Aber: Viel zu oft findet man Sprüche aus Bike-Zeitschriften oder wie: Der Hersteller baut das doch auch an sein Rad...
Oder Leute, die Marken-Geil sind...


----------



## 328 (23. Mai 2004)

Training: Conti Explorer, der hält schön lange;

Rennen: Michelin Comp S light, Michelin XLS;


----------



## BigAtze (24. Mai 2004)

Hy Jungs,
Leider hab ich ein Gummiproblem   oder hat wer ne Ahnung wo ich in Munic nen 29" Reifen für mein Nishiki bekomme? Am feinsten wäre wenn der auf Lager wäre, 
Danke schon mal,

Ciao

Steven


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (25. Mai 2004)

Schwalbe:
Black Jack sport 2.1 der rockt ohne ende!


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (25. Mai 2004)

sterniwaf schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, Kollege! Versuch wirklich mal was neues. Empfehlung: Conti Explorer/Escape oder Schwalbe Racing Ralph. Die Reifenentwicklung ist* wirklich* vorangegangen und im Vergleich zu den Ritchey sind die neuen um 50% besser, in allen Belangen! Man muß ja nun wirklich nicht jeden Trend am Bike mitmachen, aber gerade bei den Reifen hat sich viel getan.



stimmt,allderings ist der racing ralph im verschleis eine Niete!(ich geb ihm 1000 km....dann ist er unten!)allerdings für rennen zu emfehlen!


----------



## Elmar (27. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Ich fahre den KENDA Klimax Lite 1.95, derzeit mit 3,5 bar (bis vor einer Woche mit 4 bar). Hält ziemlich gut und ist verdammt leicht!
Vor Pannen blieb ich bisher verschont, trotz wilder Abfahrten...
Lediglich auf Asphalt ist er (bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten) sehr laut.

Schönen Gruß,
Ellmar


----------



## Dædalus (27. Mai 2004)

WTB Racing Raptor. Ich war schon bei michelin, ich war bei fast fred, ich war auch schon mit dem conti diesel auf touren unterwegs - aber nichts hat mir so gut gepasst wie der WTB. nur schade dass die dinger einigermaßen schwer zu bekommen sind.. läuft in jedem Gelände super und auch auf asphalt nicht schlecht.. wenns mal ganz matschig oder tauwetter ist, zieh ich fat albert auf..
Daedl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (28. Mai 2004)

Meine Favoriten sind seit Jahren:

Panaracer Smoke und Dart in 2.1 (Tioga Farmer John und seinen Cousin kriegt man ja nicht mehr  )

Der IRC Mythos konnte mich nicht begeistern, der Tioga Psycho 2 war mir zu weich wie auch die Onza Porcs, obwohl man mit den Porcs den besten Grip hatte... 3 x Monte Tamaro und die Dinger waren flach.

Hab mal den Continental Navigator auf das Yeti geknallt, mal schauen wie sich das verhält... Ist schon jemand mit Corratec Diamant Peter und Diamant Wolf gefahren? Wie verhalten sich diese Reifen? 

Bei neuere Generationen von Reifen, ist sicher der Explorer gut und Phyton von Hutchinson. 
Und Wie Scott-rider schon sagt ist der Z-Max von Ritchey seit Jahren an der Spitze.


----------



## xc- kampfsau (29. Mai 2004)

Meine Erfahrungen zum Conti Vertical Pro: wie schon gesagt geringer Rollwiderstand, schön breit, gute Traktion, relativ langlebig (hab meinen Hinterradreifen nach 3500 km gewechselt) allerdings finde ich die Schlappen bei Nässe absolut grenzwertig.
Gerade bei glitschigen Wurzeln, modrigen Holzbrücken, nassen Laub auf harten Untergrund neigt das Vorderrad dazu ohne Vorwarnung wegzuschlittern. Klar irgendwie neigt bei solchen Bedingungen jeder Reifen zum rutschen, allerdings ist mir das mit dem IRC Mythos oder den Spezialzed Roll X wesentlich weniger häufig (beim Roll X noch nie) passiert.

Momentan fahre ich wieder die Specialized Rockster mit denen ich letzten Sommer ganz gut gefahren bin. Der Reifen wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt, dabei gewann damit Phillip Meirhaeghe letztes Jahr den Weltmeistertitel!  
Der Pneu ist 1,95 oder 2,1 Zoll breit,  hat relativ kleine Stollen, rollt gut ab, ist ziemlich leicht und ist nicht besonders pannenanfällig. Für feste, trockene Böden für mich der Favorit und gute Alternative zu Semi-Slicks.


----------



## Blazer321 (29. Mai 2004)

ole,

ich fahre den conti vapor protection. ich versteh den
hype um den racing ralph daher nicht. IMHO ist der
vapor mindestens genau so gut, aber wesentlich 
pannensicher. jedenfalls flicken immer nur die mit dem
racing ralph.

adios


----------



## lelebebbel (30. Mai 2004)

MXcompETAbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Schwalbe:
> Black Jack sport 2.1 der rockt ohne ende!



ich hab zur zeit black jack lite drauf und bin zunehmend unzufrieden damit.
überlege, vorzeitig zu wechseln (etwa 500km ham sie runter)

grund: das kurvenverhalten ist miserabelst, und zwar sowohl auf asphalt wie auf kies.
finde ich.

er rollt recht gut, hat bergauf auch gut grip usw - aber in schräglage ist echt land unter.
auf asphalt hat man sofort ein eigenartiges gefühl, es kippelt und fühlt sich an als ob sich die stollen komplett wegbiegen würden - der reifen schiebt stark. das rollgeräusch ändert sich dabei auch sehr seltsam. gut, das ist nicht das richtige einsatzgebiet.

auf schotter/kies ist der grip in kurven imo zu schlecht. er rutscht/schiebt zwar berechenbar, aber für meinen geschmack zu früh. bei mir ist immer das vorderrad stärker betroffen, bin aber auch schon mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig weggedriftet (gibt seltsame spuren im kies) - das hängt sicher vom jeweiligen rad ab.

das ganze schlechte kurvenverhalten liegt glaube ich an den zu wenigen stollen im flankenbereicht - grad in dem bereich, der bei normaler kurvenlage den grip liefern muss, ist beim BJ eine lücke.

vielleicht ist der reifen auf weicher erde oder im schlamm ja top, wer weiss. aber für mich ist er nicht geeignet, ich fahr hauptsächlich kies oder sonstige waldwege.

ich fahr übrigens vorne und hinten 3,3-3,7 bar, je nach tourverlauf.
pannen hatte ich keine (auf den 450km mit normalen butyls, seit neuestem latex)
allerdings zeigen die mittelstollen ansätze, an der durch bremsen belasteten seite von der lauffläche abzureissen.

da ich inzwischen wie gesagt auf latexschläuchen rolle, überlege ich mir, den racing ralph mal zu probieren - 
*in erster linie suche ich einen reifen, der einigermassen grip und vor allem ein neutrales, verlässliches schräglagenverhalten hat. leicht sein und leicht rollen darf er auch gerne  nassgrip und schlammgrip ist sekundär. bei so wetter fahr ich mit nem anderen rad.*


----------



## sterniwaf (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Kollege, warum fährst du mit soviel Luftdruck? Du glabst gar nicht, was für einen Traktions- und Komfort-Gewinn du mit 2,5 bis 2,7 bar bekommst. Vielleicht sind das Profil und die Reifen gar nicht für solche Drücke, wie du sie fährst, ausgelegt. Logisch, das du keinen Grip bekommst. Probier`s mal aus!


----------



## spessarter (30. Mai 2004)

den Racing Ralf kann ich nur für trockene, griffige Böden empfehlen. Hier ist er einer der besten Reifen die es gibt, auch vom Verschleis. 
Auf tiefen Böden ist er lebensgefährlich, wenn man griffige Reifen gewöhnt ist und sich nicht darauf einstellt, dass man einen Race-Reifen fährt.

Als Allround-Reifen ist der Racing Ralf daher nicht zu gebrauchen, bei Marathons auf trockenen Böden ist er aber optimal.

Die besten Allroundreifen sind meiner Meinung nach Explorer, Vertical und für tiefere Böden die Albert Brothers. Insbesondere der Mythos Vorderreifen kann da nicht mehr mithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich fahre bis jetzt eigentlich immer Michelin Reifen, den Comp Light S vorne und hinten einen Jet S. Eihentlich eine gute Kombination, wenn es trocken ist. Und in der Grün-Schwarzen Ausführung passt es sehr gut auch zu meinen schwarz-Grünen GT. Nur....leider leider hat Michelin die Farben geändert, und die Lauffläche ist jetzt auch schwarz. Also habe ich den Panaracer FireXCPro getestet. Läuft sehr lauft auf Asphalt, man braucht also keine Glocke mehr. Und er baut sich auf Asphalt relativ schnell ab, hat auch einen höheren Rollwiederstand. Kommt man damit aber ins Gelände, ist er wie ausgewechselt. Egal on harter Boden oder tiefer Matsch, das Bike lässt sich jederzeit optimal kontrollieren. Dazu reinigt sich der Reifen sehr schnell. 

Am Racing Ralph habe ich rumstudiert, aber man liest nicht gerade viel Gutes über diesen Reifen. Na ja ich hab ja noch Maxxis im Keller. Mal sehen, was noch da ist....

Iceman


----------



## lelebebbel (30. Mai 2004)

sterniwaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kollege, warum fährst du mit soviel Luftdruck? Du glabst gar nicht, was für einen Traktions- und Komfort-Gewinn du mit 2,5 bis 2,7 bar bekommst. Vielleicht sind das Profil und die Reifen gar nicht für solche Drücke, wie du sie fährst, ausgelegt. Logisch, das du keinen Grip bekommst. Probier`s mal aus!


beim blackjack ist als minimaldruck 2,5 bar und als maximum 4,5 bar angegeben - also insgesamt eher ein hochdruckreifen. da lieg ich mit 3.3-3.7 gut in der mitte.

mit 2.1er breite und bei meinen schmalen felgen ist mir bei niedrigerem druck die durchschlagsgefahr zu gross.

klar, probiert hab ichs - aber das fahrverhalten bessert sich nur mässig bis garnicht. auf festem boden wird er dann noch schwammiger in kurven (vom gefühl, nicht unbedingt vom grip), und auf asphalt absolut ungeniessbar. 
auf losem untergrund ist er dann natürlich besser, aber das ist ja klar.

zum RR:
irgendwie klar, dass der auch nicht so die grip-offenbarung ist..

hat eigentlich jemand wirkliche informationen zum z-max WCS - in bezug auf dessen "evolution"?
den reifentyp gibts ja schon ewig, mich würde interessieren inwiefern der weiterentwickelt wird/wurde oder nicht, und in wiefern diese unterschiede zwischen den jahrgängen spürbar sind oder nicht.


----------



## Maxix (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,
ich habe von der ganzen Reifen sache eigentlich kein plan.
Ich brauch bloß was neues für mein Bulls Sport C3.5, hatte bis jetzt die standart schlappen drauf die drann waren.  Doch nach 2000km ist nicht mehr viel übrig.
Es sind 28" Räder, ich fahre alles, Wald, Straße, City egal ob Nass, trocken, kalt, warm, schnell oder langsam. ich brauche gute allrounder.
Sollten natürlich etwas gripp haben.
Danke MfG Maxix


----------



## steward (13. Juni 2004)

Larsen TT 2.0   is OK!


----------



## Sebbie (14. Juni 2004)

Hallöle,
bin bis vor kurzem den Conti Explorer Pro gefahren, war superzufrieden damit! Bin allerdings jetzt auf Tubeless mit Hutchinson Python umgestiegen! Wie auf Schienen! Der Reifen klebt auf dem Trail wie Kaugummi!
Sebastian
My Page


----------



## masterali (14. Juni 2004)

Fahr zur Zeit Schwalbe Little Albert 2,1er. Bin fahrtechnisch damit sehr zufrieden. Der Verschleiß ist jedoch sehr hoch. Haben bei mir jetzt 2500 km runter und ich denke mehr wie 500 packen sie nimmer. Zu erwähnen wäre noch da ich Vollbremsungen wenn ich mal auf Asphalt unterwegs bin vermeide. Demnächst werd ich auch mal den RR ausprobieren


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Juni 2004)

Ich verfolge das jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und gebe jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Genau genommen hoffe ich auf nen Tipp


- Black Shark/Conti Explorer Pro waren bislang die Reifen meiner Wahl. Mit dem Black Shark war ich *sehr*, mit dem Explorer pro *relativ* zufrieden.
- Defekte hatte ich mit beiden Reifen so gut wie nicht (65kg Lebendgewicht).
- Meine Reifen fahre ich immer mit Schwalbe X-Light (ein "X") Schläuchen.
- Auf Eisdielenspielzeug wie "Supersonic" oder so einen Quatsch kann ich getrost verzichten. Auf dem Rennrad habe ich da nur schlechte Erfahrungen (ich fahre *wirklich* mit den Rädern)
- Wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich nur mit Fast Fred; zählt aber nicht, da kein Mountainbikereifen.
- Zielbereich: Rennen (Marathons, CC, Hillclimb, ... technisch eher leicht) und Training dafür (übrigens: irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass da draußen Leute rumfahren, die für Rennen und Training unterschiedliche Reifen benutzen... was für ein - lebensgefährlicher - Bullshit).

Momentan fahre ich die Explorer Pro. Denke jedoch über einen Wechsel nach, da ich das Gefühl habe, viel Gewicht "zu verschenken". Der Racing Ralph sollte in allen Belangen mindestens ebenbürtig sein - und dabei 90 Gramm (im Set) leichter. Liege ich da mit meiner Annahme/Verdichtung der bisherigen Statements richtig?

Die Black Sharks wiegen das selbe wie der Ralf; sind jedoch 0,15" schmaler. Hat jemand evtl. einen direkten Vergleich?


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Denke jedoch über einen Wechsel nach, da ich das Gefühl habe, viel Gewicht "zu verschenken". Der Racing Ralph sollte in allen Belangen mindestens ebenbürtig sein - und dabei 90 Gramm (im Set) leichter.


Der Michelin Comp S Light ist mit gewogenen 452 g noch mal leichter als der Rallef, läuft genau so leicht ab, hat mehr Grip im Trockenen, wesentlich mehr Grip bei Feuchtigkeit und noch dazu einen beherrschbaren Grenzbereich. Der Michelin ist ein Knaller.


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Juni 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Der Michelin Comp S Light ist mit gewogenen 452 g noch mal leichter als der Rallef, läuft genau so leicht ab, hat mehr Grip im Trockenen, wesentlich mehr Grip bei Feuchtigkeit und noch dazu einen beherrschbaren Grenzbereich. Der Michelin ist ein Knaller.



Ok, auch eine Überlegung. An die Marke, die keine Rennerfahrung sondern Titel sammelt, habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht...

Zwei Fragen:
Wie steht's mit der Pannensicherheit? 
Den gibt's aber nicht nur in blaue-Augen-mit-grauem-Star-Farbe, oder!?


----------



## Principia (14. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> - Auf Eisdielenspielzeug wie "Supersonic" oder so einen Quatsch kann ich getrost verzichten. Auf dem Rennrad habe ich da nur schlechte Erfahrungen (ich fahre *wirklich* mit den Rädern)




tja....es ist nur so: der ralph ist imho sogar pannenanfälliger als ein explorer ss 

2000 km -- explorer ss = 0 pannen
1000 km -- racing ralph = 2 pannen

also,man sollte nie über was urteilen, was man noch nicht gefahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Juni 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> tja....es ist nur so: der ralph ist imho sogar pannenanfälliger als ein explorer ss
> 
> 2000 km -- explorer ss = 0 pannen
> 1000 km -- racing ralph = 2 pannen
> ...



Das ist jetzt nicht ganz einfach. Wie weiter oben geschrieben sind Platten für mich ein bisschen zu sehr vom Zufall abhängig. Nur wenn der Hersteller schon schreibt, dass bei einer bestimmten Bauart der Pannenschutz dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen ist, ist das für mich ein Zeichen die Finger davon zu lassen! 

Ein Beispiel? Mit Fast Fred hatte ich 0 Defekte (außer einer zerstörten Hinterradfelge + zersplittertem Helm, weil sich der Reifen nicht in der Spur halten lässt). Der Explorer (ohne Supersonic) hat mich einen sicher geglaubten Sieg bei einem Marathon gekostet. Der Explorer hat aber wohl trotzdem besseren Pannenschutz. 

Über Ralfi konnte ich in der Hinsicht noch keine eindeutige Tendenz zur Untauglichkeit feststellen...

IMHO eine der schwierigsten Entscheidungen beim Radaufbau.


----------



## derMichi (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo! 

Ich habe mir heute im Rahmen eines Bikeneuaufbaus folgendes Laufrad zusammen stellen lassen:

XT Nabe in schwarz
DT Comp Speichen
Mavic XM 819 Felge Disc für UST

Als Reifen habe ich den Michelin Hot S in 2,2" UST bestellt.

Würd mal gern eure Meinungen zu der Wahl hören und hab noch eine Frage:

Was haben UST Felgen für ne Art von Ventil? Autoventil? Kann man da wählen?


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Juni 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mir heute im Rahmen eines Bikeneuaufbaus folgendes Laufrad zusammen stellen lassen:
> 
> ...



Was willst du denn damit machen? Was wiegst du?

Meine Meinung zum LRS:
XT-Disc Naben sind schwer wie Hinkelsteine, aber auch absolut langlebig. Comp Speichen sind jetzt auch nicht umbedingt die (DT-) Revolution (aber auf die paar Gramm ist bei den Naben auch gehustet). Die Felge kenne ich nicht, aber bei UST scheiden sich ja die Geister. Da der Trend längst wieder abgeflacht ist ("scheintot" oder "Rohrkrepierer" wären allerdings unpassend), sehen das wohl die meisten zahlungskräftigen Fahrer ähnlich wie ich.

Den Reifen hatte ich auch (auch UST); für leichtes Freeriden mit sehr langen Aufstiegen inklusive eine gute Wahl. Erstaunlich viel Grip für 2,2".


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Fragen:
> Wie steht's mit der Pannensicherheit?
> Den gibt's aber nicht nur in blaue-Augen-mit-grauem-Star-Farbe, oder!?


Pannensicherheit: Michelin ist bekannt für hochwertige, durchstoßsichere Karkassen. Außerdem ist der Reifen echte 2" breit (über 50mm). Die Leute in meinem Umfeld, die ihn in Marathons benutzen sind begeistert.

Farbe: Es gibt ihn auch ganz in schwarz ohne Streifen und anderen Schmu.


----------



## nkwd (14. Juni 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Der Michelin Comp S Light ist mit gewogenen 452 g noch mal leichter als der Rallef, läuft genau so leicht ab, hat mehr Grip im Trockenen, wesentlich mehr Grip bei Feuchtigkeit und noch dazu einen beherrschbaren Grenzbereich. Der Michelin ist ein Knaller.


Das unterschreib ich so absolut! Einzig sollte man vielleicht noch dazu sagen, daß imho der Verschleiß des Reifens doch ziemlich hoch ist.

*@rune*
Hast ja gesehen, daß ich am WE bergab immer einfach nur an dir vorbeigerollt bin ohne zu treten. Rollwiderstand scheint dem Reifen ein absolutes Fremdwort zu sein!

bzgl. Farben: den gibts nicht mehr in ganz hellblau (gottseidank), sondern nur entweder ganz schwarz oder so wie bei mir mit schmalem hellblauen Streifen an der Seite.

bzgl. Pannensicherheit: 1x Platten in 3 Monaten und das aber auf ner Abfahrt auf der ich schon 2x nen IRC Mythos 2,1 platt gekriegt hab (bin die Abfahrt bisher 5x ingesamt gefahren - kein guter Schnitt, oder?! )


----------



## derMichi (14. Juni 2004)

Mein Gewicht: ca. 83 kg

Einsatzbereich: Tour/Enduro, es sind eher Fahrten im Wald, wobei zwischendurch natürlich immer wieder Straßentouren dazwischen kommen. Auch ein späterer Alpencross sollte mal nicht ausgeschlossen werden und ist denke ich mal mit dem LRS machbar, oder?


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. Juni 2004)

also ich kann auch nur nochmal sagen, das ich vom Michelin Comp S Light begeistert bin, obwohl ich schon einen komplettzerlegt habe ( 2 cm Riss ).Dabei aheb ich den Reifen aebr auch in einem anderen Einsatzbereich gefahren- kein Wunder das er das nicht mitgemacht hat 

Ansonsten fahre ich meinen Comp S Light am Vorderrad schon 2400 km. Der greift mit kanpp 2mm Profil immernoch ganz gut. Irgendwie hat sich jetztdas Profil auf 2mm festgefressen ( Neuzustand waren 2,5-3mm ). Der läuft und läuft und .... 

Am Hinterrad konnte ich wie gesagt schlecht testen. Infolge des Trends habe ich mir fürs Heck enn Racing Ralph geholt. Von dem bin ich aber nur teilweise begeistert. Auf losen Untergurnd kurbelt sich doch mal gerne nen Wolf. Rollwiderstand ist aber klasse und Verschleiss bis jetzt auch noch im Rahmen ( ca. 500 km gefahren ). Hatte auch noch keine Platten mit den Reifen bis auf den Platzer wos den Michelin komplett zerlegt hat. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an den guten Micheln Latex Schläuchen. 

Mein nächster Reifen wird auch wieder ein Comp S Light  Schon allein weil, das Design so schön zu meinem Cube passt 







Mfg Jackass !


----------



## peter_schoen (14. Juni 2004)

Michelin Comp S oder XLS (fürs Grobe)    .
Leicht und sehr schnell.


----------



## derMichi (14. Juni 2004)

Zitat: "Was haben UST Felgen für ne Art von Ventil? Autoventil? Kann man da wählen?"

Die Frage ist mir wichtig! Kann einer kurz antworten? Ich bekomme MAVIC XM 819 Disc UST Felgen und vom Ventil war nicht die rede...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (14. Juni 2004)

Ist ein französisches Ventil.


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Juni 2004)

@Dr. Dos & andere Michelin-Fahrer:

Überzeugt, den nehm ich. 100 Gramm sind das eine (ich knacke die 10 Kilo noch...), die prophezeiten Eigenschaften das andere.

@NKWD:

Ich könnte jetzt böse sein... von wegen bergab und schnell und so

Übrigens kann ich Mittwoch nicht mitkommen; klappt bei mir zeitlich hinten und vorne nicht. Schade, hätte den Film gerne gesehen!

@Klenkes:

Du weißt aber schon, dass du bei Schlauchlosreifen keine Schläuche mehr brauchst, oder!? 

Für deinen Einsatzzweck sind die LR sicher was sehr feines! Für den Alpencross unbedingt stabile Reifenheber mitnehmen (den Ernstfall im Keller proben!).


----------



## nkwd (15. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte jetzt böse sein... von wegen bergab und schnell und so


mein zusätzliches Gewicht in Zusammenarbeit mit der Schwerkraft hilft natürlich auch ungemein bergab! 



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens kann ich Mittwoch nicht mitkommen; klappt bei mir zeitlich hinten und vorne nicht. Schade, hätte den Film gerne gesehen!


Schade! Soll ich ne Kamera mit ins Kino nehmen


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (15. Juni 2004)

mr.zebra schrieb:
			
		

> Schwalbe Black Jack light in 2,1. Ist allerdings auf Schotter sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Da fand ich den Explorer besser...



sers,
findest du?!gut ich fahr den black jack sport 2.1. ......der lässt auch auf schotter nix zu wünschen übrig!ist "light" und "sport"
da so ein unterschied?!


----------



## Smooth* (15. Juni 2004)

Der Light ist ein Faltreifen und der Sport wird wohl der frühere for Quality sein und damit ein Drahtreifen.

Der Light ist somit leichter, wie der Name schon sagt.


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Juni 2004)

ich hab wie schon geschrieben auch immernoch den blackjack light, und wie man meinem posting oben entnehmen kann finde ich den auf schotter auch gewöhnungsbedürftig bzw. schlecht   
ich hab mich inzwischen auf 3 bar druck eingependelt, das is der beste kompromiss zwischen schwammigem kurvenverhalten auf hartem boden, schlechter durchschlagsicherheit (zum glück bin ich leicht) und geringem grip auf schotter und kies.... 

naja, bevor ich doch was anderes aufzieh muss ich mir erstmal endlich wieder klickpedale zulegen   fahr z.zt notgedrungen mit flatties. was allerdings ein vorteil sein kann, wenn ich mal wieder ne kurve zu optimistisch genommen hab mit dem blackjack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (17. Juni 2004)

Michelin Comp S ist wirklich ein guter Rennreifen. Ich fahr die Reifen auch im Training und auf Touren, da der Michelin auch als Allrounder taugt. Für Mittelgebirgstrails reicht das aus, ich war damit aber auch schon in den Dolos.
+ rollt super auf Asphalt und trockenem Waldboden
+ leicht
+ bisher 1 Panne auf ca. 2500 km (mit Michelin Latex)
+ hält recht lange (immer noch mein erster Satz), aber ich fahr auch viel flach
+ preiswert (22 bei bike-components)
- mag keinen nassen Boden, performt aber immer noch besser als alle Contis, die ich gefahren bin

@rune
Kann sein, dass die Pannensicherheit deutlich schlechter ist, wenn du normale Schläuche fährst. Ich habe schon ne ganze Menge Dornen aus der Decke geholt, die aber bei Latext halt nix ausmachen.

Für mich klar der beste Sommerreifen. Werde aber vielleicht mal Nokian probieren, vielleicht sind die bei Nässe besser.

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## md-hammer (9. Juli 2004)

Nokian NBX light 2.0 vorne
Nokian NBX light 2.1 hinten
mit Latexschläuchen.
Unschlagbar bei Matsch und feuchten Böden.
Hat einen guten Grip und rollt gut.
Nokian für Wettkampf und Racing Ralph 2.1 bei trockenen Verhältnissen fürs Training.


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. Juli 2004)

Ich hab mir übrigens mittlerweile die Michelin gekauft (mit Latex-Schläuchen). Zum Fahrgefühl kann ich bislang aber noch nichts sagen. Bin noch nicht ans Limit gegangen.

Welchen Reifendruck kann man denn mit dem Reifen noch "sicher" fahren (mit Latex-Schläuchen)? Hab jetzt mal knapp 3 Bar reingepumpt...


----------



## Principia (9. Juli 2004)

soooo....meine comp s light sind jetzt gekommen. jetzt müssen sie zeigen wie gut sie wirklich sind 


@ben
unter 2.5 würde ich bei den "schmalen" schlappen nicht gehen


----------



## Baxx (9. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Reifendruck kann man denn mit dem Reifen noch "sicher" fahren (mit Latex-Schläuchen)? Hab jetzt mal knapp 3 Bar reingepumpt...



Zur Zeit fahre ich die gleiche Kombi wie du, auch um die 3 Bar. Ist für mich der beste Kompromiss  .


----------



## ghost_marine (9. Juli 2004)

ich fahr mit "normalen" schläuchen, und VR+HR ritchey ZED race 2.1
hat nen recht geringen rollwiederstand find ich

sind super auf waldboden (feste erde, etwas ästchen, reisig, grundsätzlich griffig), auf feuchtem auch, auf nassem auch
asphalt ist auch ok damit
wiese: trocken gut, nass gefährlich (langsam fahren) 
schotter hmm. ganz ok, aber könnte besser sein denk ich mal (vergleich fehlt) 
erdige/lehmige pisten sind auch ok
gatsch (morast heisst das glaub ich) geht ganz gut wenn er nicht zu "weich/tief" ist, bin mal in ner tiefen gatschrille (den weg entlang) mit dem hinterrad "weggerutscht", das profil war verklebt, und ich hatte 0 grip mehr, und dann hab vorne leicht gebremst weils bergab ging.. dann wollte das heck hervor. so richtig schwul dahingeschlittert, mich hats fast aufgelegt, aber ich habs dann mit "fußeinsatz" (kurz abstützen) geschafft... bin dann kurz stehen geblieben, verschnaufpause, war echt stressig


----------



## der alte ron (10. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ... ...
> Welchen Reifendruck kann man denn mit dem Reifen noch "sicher" fahren (mit Latex-Schläuchen)? Hab jetzt mal knapp 3 Bar reingepumpt...


Hmm... mit dem druck experimentier ich auch noch rum . Für mich , 76-78kg , ist der mit 2.5bar noch zu unruhig auf sehr schnellen schotterabfahrten und auf sehr steilen anstiegen mit nassen steinen/leicht verblockt/ etwas grenzwertig , da dreht er zu schnell durch . Ich probier es auf der nächsten ausfahrt direkt mit 2.2 oder 2.o bar - fahre allerdings die ust version , das sollte jedoch keinen unterschied machen . Bislang ist es für mich ein erstaunlich vielseitiger reifen mit exellenten abrollverhalten , auf touren mit höherem "fun"-faktor hier in den alpen aber nicht gelassen genug . Da werde ich den hot s 2.2 ust ausprobieren . Für eine rennpelle kann der comp s extrem viel . Ich werde langsam zum michelin fan .



> unter 2.5 würde ich bei den "schmalen" schlappen nicht gehen


Michalel , das ist kein twister , knall den nicht so voll  ! Bei 2.5 hat er warscheinlich auch bei 85 kg noch reserven , der reifen hat sehr viel vollumen .


----------



## Principia (10. Juli 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Michalel , das ist kein twister , knall den nicht so voll  ! Bei 2.5 hat er warscheinlich auch bei 85 kg noch reserven , der reifen hat sehr viel vollumen .


hehehe...ich habs heute gemerkt....3.5 bar waren dann doch etwas viel


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. Juli 2004)

Der Trend geht anscheinend zu viel Luft im Reifen (bei Michael verstehe ich das: der pumpt wahrscheinlich Helium rein und macht das Rad so leichter)... als ich am Gardasee war (Conti Explorer Pro @ 2,1-2,3 Bar) haben mich auch alle kopfschüttelnd angeschaut.

Mit dem Michelin hab ich mittlerweile erste Erfahrungen: "knapp 3" ist "knapp" am Ziel vorbei: das Rad hüpft unruhig hin und her wie Abiturienten vor der ersten Prüfung.

Ich werde im Training jetzt mal testweise auf 2-2,3 Bar runter gehen. Wenn's keine Durchschläge gibt und es den Reifen nicht von der Felge zieht wäre das wirklich optimales "Kampfequipment". Dann ist der Reifen aber wirklich nur noch mit Latex fahrbar.


----------



## der alte ron (11. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Trend geht anscheinend zu viel Luft im Reifen ... ....


Versteh ich ehrlich gasagt nicht , ein reifen wird , wenn man in einem gesunden maß druck reduziert nur besser , auch auf waldboden wo der rollwiederstand größer ist , machen mehr als 2.7bar bei mitlerem fahrergewicht und reifenbreiten um die 50mm kaum sinn - auch beim fully nicht . Im gegenteil ,was ein reifen dämpft , schafft kein hinterbau .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2004)

ich fahr meinen Michelin XLS auch mit max. 2,5 Bar! Bin neulich auch mal mit 1,8 gefahren, ging auch.   
Mit mehr Druck hat er zu wenig Grip und Dämpfung.  

Baut der Comp s light eigentlich auch so breit wie der XLS??


----------



## der alte ron (12. Juli 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Baut der Comp s light eigentlich auch so breit wie der XLS??


Ein ganz klein wenig schmaler nur .


----------



## rigger (12. Juli 2004)

Der wäre dann ja nochmal ne Überlegung wert, so als Wettkampfreifen!   

Und um noch ein wenig Gewichtstuning zu betreiben!


----------



## der alte ron (12. Juli 2004)

Du kannst es ja versuchen ihn nur ans hinterrad zu montieren , macht eh mehr sinn ,da er etwas leichter rollt . Den XLs fand ich vorn besser und du brauchst nur einen reifen zu kaufen bw. zu wechseln .


----------



## rigger (12. Juli 2004)

jau ma schauen was ich mach, muss mir erst noch ein paar andere Teile fürs Rad besorgen, dann kommen vielleicht neue reifen.


----------



## Kaivi (14. Juli 2004)

Hi,
hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Conti Vapor 2.1?
Suche als Ersatz für meine Mythos XC einen Reifen, der mich auch auf dem anstehenden Alpencross nicht im Stich läßt (Pannenschutz, Nässehaftung auf Fels, Schotter) und trotzdem nicht zuviel wiegt (600g wäre Ziel für einigermaßen Pannensichere Reifen, wenn man den einschlägigen Tests glauben schenkt). Fahre die Mythos mit 2,5bar und habe seltenst Probleme, nur bei betont aggressiver Fahrweise ;-) mal einen Durchschlag.
Irgendwo im Tread kam der Kommentar, die Contis seien generell nässeempfindlich?
Gleiches für die Albert Serie. Der Fat passt leider nicht in den Hinterbau meines Hot Chili, der schmale ist vom Durchschlag wohl nicht so toll?
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Maxxis Ignitor 2.1?
Gruß Kai


----------



## Lowrider (16. Juli 2004)

bin auf der suche nach CC Reifen, 1.5-1.75 breit in schwarz. was gibt es für Reifen in dieser Breite mit gutem Profil. Gibts den Ritchey Z-Max WCS noch in 1.75?

Saludos
Lowrider


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. Juli 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> bin auf der suche nach CC Reifen, 1.5-1.75 breit in schwarz. was gibt es für Reifen in dieser Breite mit gutem Profil. Gibts den Ritchey Z-Max WCS noch in 1.75?
> 
> Saludos
> Lowrider



Als Schlammreifen oder als Slick für "straßenähnliche" Rennen?


----------



## Airborne (17. Juli 2004)

taugen die Michelin eigentlich für Tubeless mit Latexmilch? bei Schwalbe Light bin ich damit bisher kläglich gescheitert  
 Ich hab's speziell auf den Comp S abgesehen...

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (19. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Als Schlammreifen oder als Slick für "straßenähnliche" Rennen?



dachte eher an einen "Schlammreifen" also Reifen der Profiliert ist wie z.Bsp. Smoke oder Z-Max


----------



## :Brian (19. Juli 2004)

Ich habe im Moment einen Racing Ralph montiert. Im Trockenen ein guter Reifen, bei Nässe mit Schwächen, im tiefen Gelände hat der Reifen kaum mehr Traktion. Mir hats gestern in einer ziemlich harmlosen Kurve die Räder nur so weggezogen, wie auf Schmierseife. Der Reifen kommt jetzt an mein Schönwetter-Kiddie-Anhänger-Zieh-Bike   . Auf's "richtige" Bike kommt jetzt der Michelin Comp S light.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Juli 2004)

Explorer Supersonic, leicht (470 g), gute Traktion, pannensicher. Fahre das Teil seit ca 3 Jahren aucxh in den Alpen und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Timmi (20. Juli 2004)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Explorer Supersonic, leicht (470 g), gute Traktion, pannensicher. Fahre das Teil seit ca 3 Jahren aucxh in den Alpen und bin sehr zufrieden!



Hallen den Reifen fahre ich jetzt auch bin begeistert ;-)


----------



## Markus996 (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wie breit und hoch ist denn der Explorer Supersonic ohne Profil (Felge und Luftdruck ebenfalls berücksichtigen)?


----------



## Billabong (21. Juli 2004)

mal ne frage zwischendurch: bin auf der suche nach nem leichten vorderreifen für marathonraces bei feuchtem wetter, d.h. guter grip bei gleichzeitig tiefem rollwiderstand. pannensicherheit sekundär, bin nicht allzu schwer.
nach einigen nachforschungen habe ich das feld auf 2 produkte eingegrenzt:
Continental Twister Supersonic (laut conti webpage "leichter als herkömmliche Semislickreifen mit besserer Traktion besonders bei feuchten Untergründen"), sensationelle 370 gramm (immer laut hersteller)
alternative: Schwalbe Skinny Jimmy, 435 gramm, sichtbar mehr profil.

daraus ergeben sich für mich drei konkrete fragen:
1. ist der conti tatsächlich brauchbar bei feuchten bedingungen?
2. ist der rollwiderstand des schwalbe viel höher als beim conti?
3. welcher entspricht den beschriebenen ansprüchen eurer meinung nach besser?

danke für eure tips!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (21. Juli 2004)

Der Skinny Jimmy rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse, dagegen ist der Twister eine Rakete. Auf lediglich feuchtem Boden hat der Skinny deutlich mehr Traktion, aber wenns moddrig & schlammig wird, dann sitzt der so schnell zu, dass es egal ist & Du mit nem Twister ebenso gut bedient bist.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Juli 2004)

twister ss, racing ralph etc. sind bei uns bei nässe aufgrund vieler rutschpartien verpönt, erst recht im rennen, wo am limit gefahren wird. deswegen habe ich auch den explorer ss, der ist allroundtauglicher (bin zu faul, ständig zu wechseln)


----------



## mischuwi (21. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob er schon im Gespräch war (bin zu faul alle Seiten zu lesen) aber ich habe mir jetzt nach erheblichen Traktionsproblemen mit meinen abgefahrenen Schwalbe Blach Shark den 

Nokian NBX lite 2,0

geholt und bin schlichtweg begeistert. Kurvenhalt und Traktion wie ich es noch nicht (bei einem CC-tauglichen Reifen) gespürt habe. Und auf Asphalt erinnert er vom Rollwiderstand eher an einen Rennrad-Reifen. 

Kann ich wirklich nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Juli 2004)

von dem NBX hab ich auch nur gutes gehört, aber bin ihn selber auch noch nicht gefahren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist er mit 28  aber dochr echt teuer  Vielleicht kannst du mir sagen, wieviel du bezahlt hast. 

Ich bin überzeugter Michelin COMP S Light-Fahrer  Für den Michelin sprechen der gute Grip, das geringe Gewicht von 465 g und der sehr gute Rollwiderstand. Was für mich als Schüler aber auch wichtig ist, dass er bei einem Preis von 22  schon seit knapp 3500 km seine Arbeit verrichtet und noch min. 500 km gefahren werden kann bis er dann auch als Glatze bezeichnet werden kann. So eine Langlebigkeit kenne ich nur vom harten Continetal Explorer.

Von daher werd ich wohl bald frohen Mutes den zweiten Satz Comp S Light aufziehen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## checky (22. Juli 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Nokian NBX lite 2,0
> 
> geholt und bin schlichtweg begeistert. Kurvenhalt und Traktion wie ich es noch nicht (bei einem CC-tauglichen Reifen) gespürt habe. Und auf Asphalt erinnert er vom Rollwiderstand eher an einen Rennrad-Reifen.
> ...



Kannste ne Aussagen über den Rollwiderstand im Vergleich zu nem Fast Fred oder Racing Ralph machen ?


----------



## Beach90 (22. Juli 2004)

also ich fahr noch conti Exlorer supersonic , aber ich werde warscheinlich auf nen anderen reifen umsteigen da die traktion  nicht so der brüller ist ( zumindest bei mir


----------



## mischuwi (22. Juli 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist er mit 28  aber dochr echt teuer  Vielleicht kannst du mir sagen, wieviel du bezahlt hast.



Ich war von den Preisen, die im Bike-Workshop stehen (39 pro Reifen!!!) auch etwas geschockt und habe mir zum Probieren erstmal nen 'Drahtreifen-Satz' bei e*** geholt (knapp 30 der Satz). Jetzt bin ich aus Gewichtsgründen auch auf der Suche nach nem billigen Faltreifen-Satz.   




			
				checky schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste ne Aussagen über den Rollwiderstand im Vergleich zu nem Fast Fred oder Racing Ralph machen ?



Ne leider nich. Bin beide noch nicht gefahren. Habe nur den Vergleich zu den Black Shark light (1,95''). Im Vergleich dazu haben sie vom Gefühl her deutlich weniger Widerstand auf Asphalt.  (Entsprechend auch eine deutlich geringere 'Geräuschkulisse'.  )


----------



## danionbike (22. Juli 2004)

Meine Reifenwahl:

CC/Training: Michelin Comp S light UST
Marathon: Michelin Front S / XLS UST
bei Matsch: Schwalbe Mud Mad 1.5 (mit Schlauch)


habe bis jetzt keine besseren Reifen gefunden
- wieso auch suchen wenn man zufrieden ist!


----------



## Rune Roxx (23. Juli 2004)

Was für einen irrwitzigen Grund könnte es geben im Training einen anderen Reifen als bei Rennen zu fahren? 

(ok, einer fällt mir ein: die Ärztin in der Notaufnahme und Doktorspiele...)


----------



## Principia (23. Juli 2004)

vielleicht für manche eine frage der "kosten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billabong (24. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Was für einen irrwitzigen Grund könnte es geben im Training einen anderen Reifen als bei Rennen zu fahren?
> 
> (ok, einer fällt mir ein: die Ärztin in der Notaufnahme und Doktorspiele...)



im rennen interessiert mich v.a. eins: tiefer rollwiderstand. daneben noch das gewicht. dafür bin ich bereit, ne menge kompromisse einzugehen, auch mal nen platten zu riskieren.

im training will ich einen robusten pneu, der keinen ärger bereitet. rollwiderstand und gewicht sind egal.


----------



## tomyc (10. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

mit grossem Interesse habe ich mich durch diesen Thread gearbeitet.
Zur Zeit habe ich den Racing Ralph 2,1 drauf und teile die Meinung hier, daß der Reifen im Trockenen eine gute Leistung bringt, auf nassem Untergrund jedoch nirgends zu empfehlen ist. Desweiteren ist die Kurvenlage auf jedem Untergrung gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Am störendstem ist jedoch die Pannenanfälligkeit!

Da ich am Samstag zum Alpencross aufbreche, überlege ich mir noch andere Reifen aufzuziehen.

Als Essenz dieses Threads habe ich folgende Reifen in die engere Auswahl genommen:

Nokian NBX lite
IRC Mythos XC2 2004
Michelin XLS oder Comp s light
Schwalbe Albert

Was würdet ihr mir raten (für AlpenX) ?

Wichtig ist mir:
guter Grip
geringer Rollwiderstand
Pannen unanfällig
geringes Gewicht (nicht so entscheidend)

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß
tomyc


----------



## m.a.t. (10. August 2004)

Hi tomyc,



			
				tomyc schrieb:
			
		

> Nokian NBX lite
> IRC Mythos XC2 2004
> Michelin XLS oder Comp s light
> Schwalbe Albert
> Was würdet ihr mir raten (für AlpenX) ?



IRC Mythos, Michelin XLS, den Albert von Schwalbe, den Nokian NBX (> 2.0) oder den Explorer von Conti. Also eher einen Allrounder, am besten nimmst du von den Teilen den, den du schon mal gefahren bist! Ich würde keine Woche in unterschiedlichem Gelände und evtl. Wetter fahren mit einem unbekannten Reifen. Auf die Leichtbau-Rennreifen würde ich eher verzichten, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt ein sooo grosser Nachteil sein muss. Bin mit dem Comp S light auch schon durch die Dolos gedüst, in grobem Schotter etwas schlechtere Traktion. Ich hatte aber auch trockenes Wetter.
Wegen Pannenanfälligkeit fahre ich Latex. Damit hat sich _für mich_ das Thema erledigt. Gibt aber im Forum da durchaus andere Meinungen zu.

Viel Spass in den Alpen
matthias


----------



## mischuwi (10. August 2004)

tomyc schrieb:
			
		

> Als Essenz dieses Threads habe ich folgende Reifen in die engere Auswahl genommen:
> 
> Nokian NBX lite
> IRC Mythos XC2 2004
> ...



Nach knapp 4 Wochen und 450km mit dem NOKIAN NBX Lite kann ich den Reifen nicht guten Gewissens für einen Alpen-X empfehlen.

Meine Perönliche Bewertung:

Grip: 1a
Rollwiderstand: 1a
Pannenanfälligkeit: eher mau (2x Durchschlag, 1x Durchstich)   
Gewicht: immer noch nicht gewogen
Abnutzung: vor allem hinten katastrophal!!! Der wird sicher keine 1000km halten   

Fazit: Ich werde ihn mir trotzdem wieder holen, denn als Race-Marathon-Reifen ist er super! Für die Alpen würde ich aber eher was breiteres empfehlen. Schwalbe Albert + Conti Gravity wären da mein persönlichen Favoriten. (evtl. sogar in den jeweiligen 'protection' Varianten) Denn nichts würde mich mehr nerven, als andauernd flicken zu müssen.

In diesem Sinne viel Spass in den Alpen


----------



## spessarter (11. August 2004)

der Gravity ist ein hervorragender Reifen, in jedem Gelände griffiger als Fat Albert und Vertical, aber er hat einen enormen Verschleiss.

Auf Asphalt sollte man den Reifen nicht oft fahren.


----------



## fawi (16. August 2004)

Moin zusammen,

habe bei meinem fast nagelneuem Michelin XLS Faltr. nach 60 km nen Durchschlag und nen ca. 1-1,5 cm langenRiss/Loch.

Wie sieht es da mit flicken etc. aus. Habe da erst mal einen grossen Schlauchflicken von innen eingeklebt. Kann das halten ??
Will damit nächste Woche in die Alpen und möchte da nicht gleich wieder reparieren...
Welche Alternative würdet Ihr mir auf die Schnelle vorschlagen. Mein Händler hat Schwalbe, allerdings hab ich mit dem XLS in 2.0 schon leichte Probleme bezgl. der Breite /Abstand Umwerfer. Also mehr geht da nicht.

Ansonsten würde mich auch mal Eure Meinung interessieren, ob man aktzeptieren muss, dass ein Reifen für immerhin EUR 33,00 nach so kurzer Zeit auf Wald/Schottertwegen im Solling  defekt sein kann.
Macht es Sinn beim Händler / Michelin zu reklamieren ??

Habe jetzt allerding nicht lange mit Suchen nach ähnlichen Threads gesucht, da mir dazu leider die Zeit fehlt.

Vielleicht antwortet ja trotzdem der ein oder andere

Danke + olymp. Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## spessarter (16. August 2004)

Ich habe einen Vertical in 3000 km komplett runtergefahren, der nächste hatte nach 100 km einen langen Riss in der Karkasse und war Müll.

Wenn die Kevlarfäden nicht durchtrennt sind, kannst Du den Reifen von innen problemlos Flicken, ansonnsten wird der Riss evtl. weiter aufreisen.


----------



## beat (16. August 2004)

fawi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe bei meinem fast nagelneuem Michelin XLS Faltr. nach 60 km nen Durchschlag und nen ca. 1-1,5 cm langenRiss/Loch.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Das mit der Rekla hat glaube ich wenig Sinn. Da verschwendet man wahrscheinlich zu viel Zeit. Vielleicht wenn man auf der EUROBIKE bei Paul Lange sturmläuft oder so ähnlich...
Zum Flicken des Risses im XLS: Habe ich auch gemacht (von innen mit Schlauchflicken) und hat sehr lange bei mehr oder minder auch heftigen Touren problemlos gehalten. Trotzdem bleibt es natürlich eine Schwachstelle. Wegwerfen würde ich den Reifen aber deswegen keinesfalls. Evtl. halt für den Alpencross ein par neue Schlappen kaufen, denn da gilt wohl eher auf Nummer sicher gehen. 

Viel Spaß!

beat


----------



## fawi (17. August 2004)

@beat
@spesarter

Hi Leute,

danke für die Infos. Hatte das teil ja geflickt, aber das sieht schon nach ein paar Asphalt_Kilometern nicht mehr gut aus. Denn das gewebe ist wie gesagt leider ca. 1 cm völlig durchtrennt. Also Schrott.

Habe darauf heute mit meinem Händler in Göttingen telefoniert und der ist bereit ihn zurück zu nehmen und mir nen anderen zu geben. Will versuchen bei Michelin zu reklamieren.
Wenn er da am Samstag Wort hält, find ich das ne sehr faire Sache...

Hab mir aber für den Fall der Fälle heute noch nen Conti Explorer (Draht) gekauft.
Hoffe dass ich damit dann ohne grössere Probleme in den Alpen fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (17. August 2004)

der Explorer ist mit Sicherheit eine sehr gute Wahl.... aber warum die Drahtversion?
Schwerer, und was mich immer nervt - wenn die einmal auf der Felge sind, kriegt man die oft nur noch mit dem Seitenschneider runter. Vor allem aus dem Grund kaufe ich mir keine Drahtreifen mehr.

Die Explorer gibt es als Satz für 25,-  bei Stadtler (faltbar). Da kann ich auch den extrem hohen Verschleis verkraften. 

By the way:
Bzgl. Verschleis sind nach meiner Erfahrung bislang die Mythos und die Racing Ralf die besten. Die Explorer sind nach 1500 km hinten flach, obwohl ich kaum Asphalt fahre, aber sehr viele Höhenmeter.


----------



## Augus1328 (19. August 2004)

Seit gestern bin ich auch wieder am zweifeln ob meine Reifenmischung conti explorer/escape das Wahre ist. Explorer/Explorer keinen Durchschlag davor gehabt. Gestern heftige Tour von der Weilheimer Hütte runter u. innerhalb 1 Kilometers zweimal nen Snake bite beim escape pro tection. Aber selbst mein Spezl mit dem Vertical pro tubeless mit Platten. Scheiss auf pro tection....

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Conti Escape? Alternativen (max. 2,1 möglich)? Oder mal nen guten Schlauch ausprobieren. Fahre die Standard Schwalbe für 5 Euro das Stück. Lattexschlauch?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## tomyc (23. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

danke erstmal für eure Tipps und Antworten!

kurzes Feedback, bin nun vom Alpenx mit den Racing Ralph zurück und hatte keine einzige Panne!

An den trockenen Tagen wars genial, an den beiden Regentagen hätte ich mich mit einem griffigeren Reifen wesentlich wohler gefühlt.
Der Hinterreifen ist jetzt aber ziemlich runter und muss ersetzt werden.
Werde wahrscheinlich den Vorderreifen hinten aufziehen und für vorne den Racing Ralph in 2.4 anschaffen.

Gruß
tomyc


----------



## #easy# (23. August 2004)

zeitgeist75 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gestern bin ich auch wieder am zweifeln ob meine Reifenmischung conti explorer/escape das Wahre ist. Explorer/Explorer keinen Durchschlag davor gehabt. Gestern heftige Tour von der Weilheimer Hütte runter u. innerhalb 1 Kilometers zweimal nen Snake bite beim escape pro tection. Aber selbst mein Spezl mit dem Vertical pro tubeless mit Platten. Scheiss auf pro tection....
> 
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Conti Escape? Alternativen (max. 2,1 möglich)? Oder mal nen guten Schlauch ausprobieren. Fahre die Standard Schwalbe für 5 Euro das Stück. Lattexschlauch?
> 
> ...


also kann vom Explorer pro tection skin nur gutes sagen hatte noch keine Panne und bin mit Michelin Latex unterwegs.

easy


----------



## Catweazl (23. August 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste ne Aussagen über den Rollwiderstand im Vergleich zu nem Fast Fred oder Racing Ralph machen ?




Zwar ein bißchen spät, aber beser als gar nicht   

Bin früher mal den Fast Fred, allerdings nicht den ganz schmalen, sndern den 2,2 oder 2,3 gefahren. Der kann was den Rollwiderstand und die Traktion angeht, mit dem Nokian NBX 2.0 lite nicht mithalten. Der läuft auf hartem UNtergrund so super, man hat irgendwie ständig das Gefühl, Rückenwind zu haben   

Der Verschleiß ist allerdings deutlich höher als beim Fast Fred, aber das dürfte er mit echten Race-Reifen wie Conti Twister gemeinsam haben. 

Für's Training gibt's noch den 2.1er, der hat das gleiche Profil, läuft nicht ganz so gut und hat deutlich weniger Verschleiß. Und für härteres Gelände wie Gardasse hab ich den 2.3er. Der rollt für einen Reifen in der Breite wirklich super, der Verschleiß hält sich in Grenzen und Traktion hat er für leichet Freeride-Einlagen auch genug.


----------



## Maxe_Muc (23. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> NOKIAN NBX Lite
> 
> 
> Grip: 1a
> ...



meiner wiegt 440 g das Stück, zum Fahren finde ich ihn auch geil- aber die Abnutzung ist der Hammer: nach schätzungsweise 300 km schon die Hälfte des Profils hinten weg!

Werde ihn aber glaube ich auch wieder nachkaufen, ist einfach ein guter Kompromiß aus Leistung (viel besser als z. B. Twister) und Gewicht!

Wir haben's ja ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (24. August 2004)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ein bißchen spät, aber beser als gar nicht
> 
> Bin früher mal den Fast Fred, allerdings nicht den ganz schmalen, sndern den 2,2 oder 2,3 gefahren. Der kann was den Rollwiderstand und die Traktion angeht, mit dem Nokian NBX 2.0 lite nicht mithalten. Der läuft auf hartem UNtergrund so super, man hat irgendwie ständig das Gefühl, Rückenwind zu haben
> .



danke Catweazl,
also verstehe ich Dich richtig: der NBX soll auch so leicht (sogar leichter) rollen als ein Fast Fred in 2,25 oder 2,35 ???     BBOAAAAA


----------



## masterali (24. August 2004)

gestern Michelin Comp S light gekommen. hab ihn gleich aufgezogen. Vorher natürlich noch gewogen (Paar 925 Gramm)

Erster Eindruck auf Asphalt:

Wow rollt der leicht ab!! Und man hat auch mal kein so lautes Abrollgeräusch wie bei Schwalbe. Is mal richtig angehnem lautlos über die Trails zu schweben!   

Bis jetzt bin ich ja nur auf Asphalt kurz gefahren aber auf sehr nassen Pflastersteinen wo mein Little Albert wegging wie Schwein rutschte der Michelin sogar bei gröbsten Gewaltantritten keinen Meter weg!  

Bin bis jetzt sehr positiv überrascht. Bin ihn gestern mit ca. 2 Bar gefahren (hatte nur die Handpumpe da) und so war er sehr komfortabel. Nur hinten sollte es schon mehr sein. Ich denke aber dass ich vorne 2,5 und hinten 2,8 fahren werde.


----------



## xc- kampfsau (28. August 2004)

hat jemand den "Larsen TT" von Maxxis mal getestet?
Wie läuft das Teil in puncto Durchschlagssicherheit, Verschleiss, Grip?


----------



## Bullit (29. August 2004)

Hallo,
habe den Larsen TT in 2,0 falt und muss sagen bei Trockenheit baut er super grip auf,bei Nässe kann man ihn in die Tonne treten,aber er ist ja schließlich als Trockenreifen deklariert.Er rollt mittelprächtig,Durchschlagschutz ziemlich hoch da die Decke sehr dick ist und er viel Volumen hat;aber:sauschwer!Deshalb vielleicht mal in 1,9 testen oder bei der Pneu-Referenz Comp S light bleiben,

Gruß,

bullit


----------



## boris13 (30. August 2004)

Habe den Larsen TT 26 x 2,0 Exception (518 gr.) beim 24 h Rennen gefahren die Strecke war bergauf nur Asphalt und bergab SchotterStraße mit  richtig Schnellen und engen Kurven Super Gripp und immer Kontrollierbar.Laüft auf Asphalt unwesentlich schwerer als der Racing Ralph, beim RR Hatte ich auf schotter immer das gefühl mehr zu Schwimmen als zu Fahren Pannensicherheit beim RR Top 2000 km und 45000 hm ohne eine einzige Panne mit SChwalbe Extra light Schlauch.

mfg
boris


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (30. August 2004)

Kenda Kolossal 2.60  






Gewicht: 1250g


----------



## radsportnils (2. September 2004)

.... ich habe nach jahrelangem suchen nun meinen wunschreifen gefunden. bisher habe ich schon einige modelle von schwalbe ( meiner meinung nach mangelhaft verarbeitet und bei den qualitaetsmerkmale wie : exakte groeße des reifens oder gummimischung ist wohl doch einiges an "streuung" drin ) oder continental ( zu harte gummimischung gepaart mit fehlendem luftvolumen ) gefahren.
mein einsatzzweck ist cc , marathon , schnelle singletrailpassagen ...trotzdem habe ich mich fuer den HOT S 2,2 von michelin entschieden. die meisten werden nun sagen : VIEL zu schwer . ich bin aber der meinung , das dieser reifen den meisten bikes ein ganz neues , stabiles , fahrgefuehl verleiht:
der reifen hat jede menge grip sowohl auf losem schotter , verblockten trailpassagen und nassem boden und laeuft sehr ruhig und relativ ( fuer das eher grobe profil ) leicht ab. die verarbeitung : rundlauf , passform haben mich vollends ueberzeugt.
die abnutzung ist natuerlich etwas hoeher wie bei einem so beschissenen reifen wie dem explorer supersonic , den ich wirklich niemand empfehlen moechte. ich wiege aber auch 84 kg. vieleicht komme´n andere fahrer mit diesen duennwandigen conti´s besser zurecht.
das der hot s ein "wegschmiergefuehl" erzeugen soll , kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. ganz im gegenteil : macht riesig spass am kurvenende kleine anlieger in den boden zu ziehen.

ich bin gluecklich
stephan


----------



## derMichi (2. September 2004)

Kann dir nur zustimmen. Fahre den Hot S in der 2,2er UST-Variante und bin rundum zufrieden. Guter Grip!


----------



## Kaiowana (27. September 2004)

Moin moin,
hat schon mal jemand den Unterschied vom Maxxis Ignator eXCeption in 2.1 und Maxxis Medusa eXCeption 60a in 2.1 "erfahren".
Wie machen sich die Reifen? Wo sind die Unterschiede?
Und ganz wichtig: Welcher ist pannensicherer?


----------



## checky (27. September 2004)

Den Ignitor bin ich mal kurz gefahren, weil ich ne Stolle mit gutem Rollverhalten suchte & kann Dir wohl sagen, dass der rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse. Kein Vergleich zu nem Racing Ralph oder Nokian NBX Lite. Ich weiß nicht wie die Mags darauf kommen (sponsoring ?  ).
Sonst kann ich Dir leider nix dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (29. September 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> danke Catweazl,
> also verstehe ich Dich richtig: der NBX soll auch so leicht (sogar leichter) rollen als ein Fast Fred in 2,25 oder 2,35 ???     BBOAAAAA



ich würd mal sagen, dass ist falsch argumentiert   ... die aussage ist: der 2.0 nbx rollt besser als ein schwererer und deutlich breiterer 2.25 oder 2.35 ff... allerdings erzählt catweazl dann noch was von der breiteren versionen des nbx. diese wären für einen vergleich wahrscheinlich deutlich besser gewesen. 

ansonsten kann ich dir zum ff sagen, dass der in der 1,9" light version schon fast rennradausmasse annimmt, was den rollwiderstand angeht... der verschleiss ist allerdings induskutabel, der grip nur äussert sparsam und verlangt nach fahrerischem feeling. mit latexschläuchen und druck um die 4 bar ist die pannenanfälligkeit in den griff zu kriegen... ich hatte zumindest noch nie mit dem ff einen platten. ich hatte das ganze jahr noch keinen platten  , trotz racing ralph, conti twister supersonic und ff. ich fahre allerdings auch nur latex und hohe reifendrücke... (und wiege samt rad deutlich unter 70 kg...  )

aber die hier genannten race-reifen würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dem 0815-sorglos, have fun oder tourenfahrer empfehlen wollen.

gruss mike


----------



## BEAVER (29. September 2004)

Bei meinem Ã¶rtlichen Radladen gibts gerade ein Paar Ritchey Z-Max WCS fÃ¼r 30â¬ und Z-Max-Race fÃ¼r 25. Lohnt es sich da zuzuschlagen?


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. September 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Den Ignitor bin ich mal kurz gefahren, weil ich ne Stolle mit gutem Rollverhalten suchte & kann Dir wohl sagen, dass der rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse. Kein Vergleich zu nem Racing Ralph oder Nokian NBX Lite. Ich weiß nicht wie die Mags darauf kommen (sponsoring ?  ).
> Sonst kann ich Dir leider nix dazu sagen.




Genau! Abgesehen davon, dass man den Ignitor bei Nässe vergessen kann! Geschmacksache?! Gelände- oder Fahrstilabhängig?   Hab übrigens ein Paar mit ca. 20km auf dem Buckel abzugeben.   

Zur Pannensicherheit: Latex!!! Meine verlieren übrigens kein bißchen Luft - angeblich wäre das ja der Nachteil von Latexschläuchen...

Ich fahre jetzt auf allen Bikes Explorer (mal als Supersonic, mal als Pro - je nach Bike und Anforderung). Vapor finde ich den besten Reifen in puncto Traktion - allerdings mit über 600 Gramm indiskutabel schwer!


----------



## der alte ron (29. September 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Vapor finde ich den besten Reifen in puncto Traktion - allerdings mit über 600 Gramm indiskutabel schwer!


... ... 600g , indiskutabel schwer ... , warum den das um gottes willen ! Das ist doch ein ganz normales gewicht für einen reifen , noch dazu wenn man selbst behauptet das er für einen der beste ist ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. September 2004)

Nicht, wenn man sie auf ein Leichtbauradl mit superleichtem Tune-LRS montieren will...    Ansonsten hat der liebe Ron natürlich Recht: Es sollte in erster Linie um Funktion und Sicherheit gehen und erst nachrangig im Gewicht! Damit habe ich, denke ich, mit dem Explorer Supersonic einen ganz guten Griff getan (aber nur mit Latex, wie gesagt!).


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. September 2004)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten hier im Thread den Michelin Comp S light empfehlen lassen. Hier im Schwarzwald war ich vom ersten Tag an begeistert vom Fahrverhalten. Etwas skeptisch war ich allerdings, als es jetzt an den Gardasee ging. Ich hatte das "Rumgeholpere" vom Mai (damals mit Conti Explorer Pro) noch in zu guter Erinnerung.

Was soll ich sagen... der Reifen hat sich auch am Lago bestens bewährt. Keine Platten (ich die normale Version mit Latex-Schläuchen, mein Kollege die UST-Version), leichtgängig genug für extremere Abenteuer (ja, ich bin ein Tremalzo-4-Held...), auf den Abfahrten waren SID und mein Fahrstil und nicht der Reifen der Flaschenhals, usw.

Dabei habe ich den Reifen ursprünglich nur drauf gelassen, weil ich vorher keine Zeit zum Wechseln hatte...

So schnell fahre ich nichts anderes mehr!




> Es sollte in erster Linie um Funktion und Sicherheit gehen und erst nachrangig im Gewicht!



Es gibt Leute, die werden's einfach nie verstehen.


----------



## clemson (30. September 2004)

BEAVER schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem örtlichen Radladen gibts gerade ein Paar Ritchey Z-Max WCS für 30 und Z-Max-Race für 25. Lohnt es sich da zuzuschlagen?



ich würde zuschlagen, fahr den z-max seit jahren...
ist einfach ein guter allrounder, zwar nicht mehr der jüngste aber ich komme gut mit ihm zurecht.

mfg
clemson


----------



## der alte ron (30. September 2004)

@rune: stimmt , der kleine von michelin ist echt gut , werd den aber warscheinlich nur noch für maras und meinen cc-race versuch auziehen . 
Nach einer woche gardasee auf dem hot s (beide als ust) will ich zum touren nichts anderes mehr . Der reifen macht da weiter , wenn bei mir schon die sicherung rausgesprungen ist . Einfach irre ! Ich hatte vor der letzten langen abfahrt auf einer tour den luftdruck reduziert ( war mit einem alustarrbike unterwegs) , beim aufsitzen dachte ich mit noch , das war jetzt etwas zu viel des guten !
Unten am campingplatz in arco zeigte meine sks dann knapp unter 1(!) bar an .
*LEUTE FAHRT UST !*
Nachteil am hot ... ein mordsmäßiger rollwiederstand gerade im vergleich zum comp s , steht man mit dem förmlich auf der stelle .
Ich würde den reifen nur noch hergeben , wenn ich etwas finde was genau so guten grip hat , aber doch etwas leichter rollt - so etwas gibt es aber warscheinlich nicht .

Ach übrigens , was ist ein tremalzo 4-held ?

@bergradlerin: hast du nicht mal etwas mit dem gravity zu tun gehabt ? Ich fand das der reifen auf der straße erstaunlich gut lief konnte den aber noch nicht im gelände testen .


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens , was ist ein tremalzo 4-held ?



Tremalzo-4 ist die legendäre (Moser-)Runde über die alte Ponalestraße, Pregasina, Passo Rocchetta, Passo Nota und die Schotterstraße bis zum Tremalzotunnel mit 2300 (Gardasee-)Höhenmetern. Die Abfahrt führt klassischerweise durchs Ledrotal und endet wieder kurz unterhalb von Pregasina mit dem krönenden Abschluss über die Ponale zurück nach Riva.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taimon (30. September 2004)

Also ich kann im Prinzip nur 2 Reifen direkt vergleichen: Den *RR 2.1* und den *Vertical Pro 2.3*. Da ich das Rad öfters mal auf der Straße bewegt habe, habe ich lange Zeit den RR drauf gehabt. Der Rollwiderstand ist WELTEN niedriger. Im Vergleich kommt einem der Vertical wie ein Wurfanker vor. Mit dem RR konnte ich mit meinen Rennrad fahrenden Kollegen mithalten. Mit Vertical: No Way. Da ich mir jetzt ein Rennrad aufbaue ist mir der Rollwiderstand nicht mehr so wichtig. Eher schon Grip und Pannensicherheit. Zu letzterem: der RR ist mir auf knapp 1500km sechs mal hochgegangen. Den muss man wohl wirklich mit Latex fahren, aber ich habe keinen Bock andauernd nach zu pumpen. Deshalb: Vertical. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Singletrails, wo sich die Stollen prima in den Boden graben können. Auf Downhills, die ich mit dem RR mit blockierten Reifen runterrutschen könnte hört die Traktion des Vertical noch lange nicht auf. Außerdem hatte ich mit dem Ding noch nie nen Platten.


----------



## m.a.t. (30. September 2004)

taimon schrieb:
			
		

> der RR ist mir auf knapp 1500km sechs mal hochgegangen. Den muss man wohl wirklich mit Latex fahren, aber ich habe keinen Bock andauernd nach zu pumpen.


Also bei 6 Platten auf 1500km warst du dauernd am pumpen, würde ich sagen   

nichts für ungut
matthias


----------



## Th.S16 (30. September 2004)

Tach auch !
Auf die Gefahr mich lächerlich zu machen:
Fahre seit Jahren  die Diamant Grip von Corratec.
Die halten ewig, sind leicht, und haben bei Trockenheit super Grip.
Und das auf jedem Untergrund.
Bei Schmuddelwetter kommen die BIG JIM von Schwalbe zum Einsatz.
Die haben so´n richtig geiles Moto-Cross Profil und beissen sich überall fest..

Gruss


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @bergradlerin: hast du nicht mal etwas mit dem gravity zu tun gehabt ? Ich fand das der reifen auf der straße erstaunlich gut lief konnte den aber noch nicht im gelände testen .




Super Traktion in jeder Lebenslage, vor allem aber auf felsigem Terrain! Niedriger Luftdruck ist kein Problem, Nässe oder Trockenheit, Straße oder Trails - ich finde die Kombi Gravity/Vapor Klasse! Zefix hat die beiden auf meine Empfehlung hin bei einem Transalp eingesetzt (sie ist kein Gewichtsfetischist!   ) und war begeistert! Ich krieg ihn wohl nicht mehr zurück...


----------



## der alte ron (30. September 2004)

@rune : probier ich kommendes jahr unbedingt aus ! Was für eine fahrzeit ist das , inkl. pausen ?

@bergradlerin: probier ich aus wenn die hot s fertig sind . Allerdings als gravity/gravity ! Bei ust sind drücke zw. 1.5 und 2bar bei solchen reifen selbst mit 76kg kein problem .

Nikolay


----------



## Eisbär (30. September 2004)

So, ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, möchte aber trotzdem mal meine Reifenerfahrungen loswerden:

Conti Explorer 2.1 vorne/hinten:
Mein erster MTB Reifen. Guter Grip, Passabler Rollwiderstand. Pannen: nur Hinten, 1x Durchstich X-Mal Durchschlag (ca. 4000 km)

Racing Ralph 2.25 v/h:
erstklassig bei Trockenheit, übelst bei Nässe. Hervorragender Rollwiderstand. Pannen: 2x Durchstich (ca. 3000 km)  

jetzt fahre ich seit ca. 100 km Explorer 2.1 vorne, Vertical 2.3 hinten.
Fazit so far: Hervorragende Taktion auch bei Nässe, passabler Rollwiderstand.

Eisbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @bergradlerin: probier ich aus wenn die hot s fertig sind . Allerdings als gravity/gravity ! Bei ust sind drücke zw. 1.5 und 2bar bei solchen reifen selbst mit 76kg kein problem .



Ich fahre auch die Explorer mit Schlauch (auch den Supersonic) nie mit mehr als 2 Bar - habe allerdings auch "nur" 67-68 Kilo... Meine Reifen sehen immer ein bisschen "platt" aus, Probleme mit Snakebites o.a. hatte ich trotzdem noch nie, trotz der übelsten Wurzel- und Felsentrails, die ich oft entlangheize. Allerdings hat ja auch ein flüssiger, weicher Fahrstil Einfluss auf die Pannenstatistik. Ein "weiblicher Fahrstil" - um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - allerdings ist mir definitiv fremd!


----------



## Mountainbayer (1. Oktober 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "weiblicher Fahrstil" - um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - allerdings ist mir definitiv fremd!




Was nicht nur ich bestätigen kann...   

Was ich feststelle ist, die Schlauchlosdiskussion rückt immer weiter in den Hintergrund. Gut so! Jeder greift schließlich zum Bewährten - was allerdings immer öfter Latexschläuche sind! Die Reifenfrage ist von derart vielen Kriterien abhängig, dass man kaum Empfehlungen aussprechen kann. Ich z.B. fahre nur Leichtbau (allerdings auch keine Maxxis mehr) und das ohne Probleme.


----------



## der alte ron (1. Oktober 2004)

Mountainbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Was nicht nur ich bestätigen kann...
> 
> Was ich feststelle ist, die Schlauchlosdiskussion rückt immer weiter in den Hintergrund. Gut so! .


Und die reifenhersteller bringen immer mehr modelle als ust auf dem markt - obwohl sie immer weniger gekauft werden , au backe   !

@ bergradlerin : nee , ist schon klar das nicht alle so wie ich , wie ein panzer durchs unterholz brechen  . Bin auch nicht wirklich zufrieden mit meiner fahrtechnik , überlege daher ob ich nicht im april ein 4tages seminar bei S. Herman am gardasee machen soll . Mein letzter lagobesuch hat mir wieder viele , viele grenzen aufgezeigt . Und am lago lernt man sehr viel , sehr schnell - ... oder man schiebt   . Klar , ich werde mich warscheinlich nie wie eine katze auf dem bike bewegen (hast du schon mal Timo Pritzel in action gesehen?!!!) aber wenigstens soll es sich nicht von weitem wie eine stampede anhören  !

nikolay


----------



## Mountainbayer (1. Oktober 2004)

Interessant ist auch, dass die meisten Biker nicht etwa Supertrouper-Hightech-Reifen fahren - sondern die guten alten Ritchey, Explorer & Co. Mag am Preis liegen... Wer gibt schon gern 30 aufwärts für einen (!) Reifen aus, dessen Profil nach wenigen 100 Kilometern auf und davon ist?


----------



## Kaiowana (4. Oktober 2004)

Moin moin, 
ich habe mir jetzt den *Maxxis Hard Drive* in 2.1 gegönnt.  
Bisher bin ich zwar mal gerade 3 Touren damit gefahren, kann aber sagen, dass er auf Asphalt sehr leicht rollt und auch im Gelände super Grip bietet. 
Bisher ist er der beste CC-Reifen den ich gefahren bin. Ich kaufe ihn mir wieder.


----------



## Mountainbayer (4. Oktober 2004)

...und bei Nässe/Matsch?


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2004)

Wobei wir bei meinem Thema wären!

Hat jemand Tipps für (möglichst einigermaßen leichte!) Matsch- und Modder-Reifen? Sie sollten wintertauglich sein, also auch Grip bei Schnee bieten - dass sie bei Eis "versagen", ist gerade noch akzeptabel.


----------



## Kaiowana (5. Oktober 2004)

Mountainbayer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und bei Nässe/Matsch?


Auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen hatte ich bisher auch noch keine Probleme.
Bei Matsch kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Bin erst 1 mal im Matsch gewesen und da hat er sich recht anständig verhalten. Ich bin halt sicher durch weichen, knöcheltiefen Matsch gekommen.


----------



## Kaiowana (5. Oktober 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei wir bei meinem Thema wären!
> 
> Hat jemand Tipps für (möglichst einigermaßen leichte!) Matsch- und Modder-Reifen? Sie sollten wintertauglich sein, also auch Grip bei Schnee bieten - dass sie bei Eis "versagen", ist gerade noch akzeptabel.


Ich bin letztes Jahr bei Schnee den Big Jim gefahren. Der machte seine Sache recht gut. Allerdings gehört er nicht unbedingt zu den Leichtgewichten mit seiner 2,25'er Breite.


----------



## (Nordlicht) (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

fahre nur den Racing Ralph UST.
Bei nassen Verhältnissen gibt es bestimmt bessere Reifen.
Habe keine Lust für schlammigen Boden einen anderen Reifen zu montieren. Zumal ich in der Woche eh fast nur Schotterwege fahre.
Habe bis jetzt noch keinen Platten gehabt.
Luft verlieren tut er so gut wie keine. Ist alles im Rahmen. Alle 2 Wochen mal ein wenig Luft geben, das war es dann auch schon.
Haltbarkeit: ca. 2000 km (hinten)  

Mal sehen, vielleicht teste ich den Nokian 2.2 USt noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (6. Oktober 2004)

bei ust ist mein favorit der comp s light mit gewogenen 650g - ein spitzenwert für ust.

wer mag, ich hab noch zwei nagelneue übrig.


----------



## snoopy-bike (7. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Tremalzo-4 ist die legendäre (Moser-)Runde über die alte Ponalestraße, Pregasina, Passo Rocchetta, Passo Nota und die Schotterstraße bis zum Tremalzotunnel mit 2300 (Gardasee-)Höhenmetern. Die Abfahrt führt klassischerweise durchs Ledrotal und endet wieder kurz unterhalb von Pregasina mit dem krönenden Abschluss über die Ponale zurück nach Riva.




Hi,
biste mal die Tremalzo 2 Variante gefahren, direkt ab Limone?  

Wir sind damals mit dem Fährschiff nach Limone (Ponalestraße war zu) und von dort direkt der Straße entlang bis zum Einstieg (Molkerei) auf die Tremalzo 2 Tour, war super herb und steht  der 4er in nichts nach!  

Das geile ist, du kommst direkt an der Tremalzo-Hütte raus, und fährst den 4.er Aufstieg als Downhill!
Wenn Du nochmal runterkommst test es mal!  
Ich war schon leider 4 Jahre nicht mehr dort!    

Servus
snoopy


----------



## dre (7. Oktober 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde zuschlagen, fahr den z-max seit jahren...
> ist einfach ein guter allrounder, zwar nicht mehr der jüngste aber ich komme gut mit ihm zurecht.
> 
> mfg
> clemson




...dem schließe ich mich an. Ich fahren denn Reifen seit Mai 04 und bin sehr zufrieden. Sicherlich, es gibt leichtere, modernere und pressewirksamere, aber der z-max macht, zumindest bei mir, ein sehr gute Arbeit. Und er hält sehr gut, noch nie ne Panne gehabt.


----------



## Catweazl (7. Oktober 2004)

moin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> fahre nur den Racing Ralph UST.
> Bei nassen Verhältnissen gibt es bestimmt bessere Reifen.
> ...



Was heißt hier Schotterwege *fahren*. Du meinst wohl eher *driften*


----------



## Eisbär (7. Oktober 2004)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt hier Schotterwege *fahren*. Du meinst wohl eher *driften*



Ich bin den RR seit Februar gefahren und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß er auf Schotter mindestens so gut ist wie der Explorer. Von (ungewolltem) Driften kann also keine Rede sein   

Eisbär


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Oktober 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> biste mal die Tremalzo 2 Variante gefahren, direkt ab Limone?



Nein, aber das habe ich schon fürs nächste Mal ins Auge gefasst. Ich war jetzt erst zum zweiten Mal da (das letzte Mal im Mai - da war auf dem Tremalzo noch Schnee) und kenne deswegen auch erst einen Bruchteil der Routen dort. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr Gelegenheit habe, fahre ich aber sicher noch mal für ein langes Wochenende hin.

Ach ja, änder mal deinen Avatar. Wenn dort "nur Fully" stünde, würde ich's ja verstehen, aber..........


----------



## Catweazl (7. Oktober 2004)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin den RR seit Februar gefahren und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß er auf Schotter mindestens so gut ist wie der Explorer. Von (ungewolltem) Driften kann also keine Rede sein
> 
> Eisbär



Ne ne, ging nicht um den Reifen als solchen, sondern um seinen Fahrstil. Moin ist bekennender Spätbremser, der dann auch gerne nur den rechten Hebel zieht. Macht wirklich Spaß, hinter ihm zu fahren, ist immer spektakulär


----------



## checky (7. Oktober 2004)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne, ging nicht um den Reifen als solchen, sondern um seinen Fahrstil. Moin ist bekennender Spätbremser, der dann auch gerne nur den rechten Hebel zieht. Macht wirklich Spaß, hinter ihm zu fahren, ist immer spektakulär


  unter driften verstehe ich das Rutschen inner Kurve, ohne den Bremshebel bedient zu haben......


----------



## Rps (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe noch einen Satz neue Conti DoubleFighter Dual. Interessiert?



			
				kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Feld-Wald-und-Wiesen-Biker,
> 
> ich habe zwei Sätze Conti DoubleFighter gefahren die länger (km's) gehalten haben als es die Profilstärke vermuten läßt, die (mit Latexschläuchen) keine Pannen verursacht haben und durch sie Seitenstollen auch in matschigem Gelände so manchen Stollenreifenfahrer haben alt aussehen lassen (der richtigen Fahrtechnik sei dank) . Der einzige Nachteil, den ich finden kann, ist der, dass die dinger nicht sooo leicht waren, wie sie aussehen (ca. 500 Gramm). Aber würde ich sie heute nochmal irgendwo günstig bekommen, würde ich sie wieder nehmen.
> 
> Grüße kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc- kampfsau (10. November 2004)

ich hatte den sommer über auch den RR 2,4" aufgezogen, fand ich auch ganz gut top gewicht, niedriger rollwiderstand, passabler grip.

leider bin ich nach der ersten 150 km tour volle kanne in ne glasscherbe gefahren (1500 meter vor der haustür  ), was nen 2 cm riss quer zur lauffläche zur folge hatte. 
bin dann mit dem reifen dann noch 400 km gefahren (ohne platten).  
irgendwann ist der riss so weit aufgedrieselt das sich der schlauch durchwetzte  

fahre jetzt nen nbx lite 2.0" was sich bei den witterungsverhältnissen auch besser macht als der RR...


----------



## paddy99 (10. November 2004)

moin
Ich fahr seit 2 Wochen IRC Mythos XV 1.9 F u. IRC Mythos XV 1.9 R
bin damit gerade bei Matsch und tiefem Schlamm sehr zufrieden
kommt mir aber so vor als ob der Rollwiederstand extrem ist !? (4,5 bar)


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2004)

paddy99 schrieb:
			
		

> (4,5 bar)


Du fährst einen MTB Reifen mit 4.5 bar?


----------



## Eporider (20. November 2004)

Ist einer von euch dieses Jahr beim Icerider oder coolrider(heißen glaub ich so)
gefahren?

Was für Reifen könnt Ihr mir bei Schnee und Eis bzw. Wintermarathons empfehlen?  
Ich kenn beide Strecken nicht aber ich befürchte für Racing Ralph oder M. Comps S light is das nicht das richtige?  
Den Explorer 2.1 bin ich schon im Schnee gefahren ist aber nicht so der Bringer!
Auch mit dem M. Wildgripper Fronts S und XLS hab ich die erfahrung gemacht das die sich zu schnell zusetzen mit Schnee!

 need help!


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. November 2004)

paddy99 schrieb:
			
		

> bin damit gerade bei Matsch und tiefem Schlamm sehr zufrieden
> kommt mir aber so vor als ob der Rollwiederstand extrem ist !?



Kommt natürlich auf die Tiefe des Matschs an...


----------



## TresXF (22. Juni 2005)

jahrelang bin ich mit dem irc mythos 2.1er / 3.0 bar auf meinem hardtail zufrieden gewesen - letzten herbst habe ich dann auf ein etwas grösseres format umgesattelt: *schwalbe king jim 2.35er / 2.5 bar*.

ein unterschied wie tag und nacht:
bügelt alle kleinen unebenheiten glatt, top traktion und bei relativ niedrigem gewicht bis jetzt pannenfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (22. Juni 2005)

komisch, hier hat sich wohl wer verirrt.
Was macht nen Freeride Reifen in der CC-Abteilung?
Von leicht kann da wohl nichtmehr die rede sein


----------



## TresXF (23. Juni 2005)

hallo King Fly,
die IRC mythos, die ich vorher fuhr, wiegen ca 590g - die schwalbe king jim 630g.
gewichtsmässige welten liegen da imho nicht dazwischen.

von im forum verirrt kann auch keine rede sein, ich fahr die dinger schliesslich auf einem cc-hardtail


----------



## bikekrieger8500 (28. Juni 2005)

Tach auch,ich fahre seit letztem Jahr die Schwalbe Racing Ralf vorne 2.1 & hinten 2.25 super schnell wenig Rollwiederstand und das bei 470g auf dem CC-Bike macht das wenige gewicht Sinn  
 Nacchtteil brauche 2 Satz im Jahr


----------



## deevino (29. Juni 2005)

Morjen,

aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich die Contis nur unter trockenen Bedingungen empfehlen. Fahre daher im Sommer vorne den Explorer und hinten - dem Fott zuliebe - den Vertical. Gewicht, Verschleiß, Rollwiderstand, Pannenschutz (Conti Latex) und Optik sind bestens. In Schotterkurven geht allerdings nich viel, jedoch bleibt die Kombi sehr gutmütig da sich das Wegschmieren rechtzeitig bemerkbar macht und sich so noch gegensteuern lässt.
Im Winter habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Tioga Factory Extreme XC 2.1" gemacht. Diese sind allerdings ein gutes Stück schwerer und locker so breit wie ein 2.3er Conti, jedoch geht´s damit zur Sache wie auf Schienen und der Wechsel auf die Sommerpellen verleiht Flügel!!  

Wie stehen die Meinungen zu Mischbereifung?
Mein Favorit bei Neukauf wäre z. Zt. eine Kombi aus Little Albert SC vorne und Albert oder Big Jim für hinten.

Gruß

deevino


----------



## dre (29. Juni 2005)

bikekrieger8500 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,ich fahre seit letztem Jahr die Schwalbe Racing Ralf vorne 2.1 & hinten 2.25 super schnell wenig Rollwiederstand und das bei 470g auf dem CC-Bike macht das wenige gewicht Sinn
> Nacchtteil brauche 2 Satz im Jahr




...stimmt, der RR radiert sich weg wie nix. Leider finde ich seinen Halt auf schrägen Steinplatten auch sehr eingeschränkt. Vom Halt bei Nässe wollen wir erst gar nicht anfangen. Trotz der Nachteile fährt er sich super, und ist sehr pannensicher.


----------



## indiana (19. Juli 2005)

moin moin
kann mir jemand sagen seit welchem jahr der reifen:
schwalbe cruiser II
schon verkauft wird?


----------



## murd0c (19. Juli 2005)

Hi

fahre jetzt seit kurzem den Michelin xcr dry
er rollt super !

aber ich lese immer, dass der verschleiss sehr hoch ist
aber niemand hat genaue zahlen

also falls jemand sagen kann, wie lange der ungefähr durchhält, würde ich mich freuen

fahre erst seit 20 km


----------



## ht-rider1987 (20. Juli 2005)

Hi-entschuldigt mal den abweicher vom Thema- aber wieviel bar würdet ihr bei einem Scott Manx hinterreifen in 2.0 reinpumpen? hab den momentan wie empfohlen auf 2,2Bar aber entweder ich haluziniere oder da ist der Verschleiss nach 100Km bombastisch... und wieviel würdet ihr auf den 1,9 Mythos XC pumpen für die Front? da hab ich nämlich ziemlich genau 2 Bar verwendet..


----------



## mtbiker1978 (21. Juli 2005)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> fahre jetzt seit kurzem den Michelin xcr dry
> er rollt super !
> ...



...ich fahre die kombination XCR dry vorne, XCR mud hinten, beide in 2.0 (fallen aber recht breit aus, finde ich). gewicht, traktion, rollwiderstand, pannensicherheit halte ich für sehr gut; verschleiß - das ist ein leidiges thema... genaue zahlen kann ich hier keine liefern, nur soviel: eine knappe woche alpen mit rund 300 km haben dem neuen hinterreifen extrem zugesetzt, die stollen waren sichtbar eingerissen und abgeschürft. aber: subjektiv hat die traktion noch zugenommen... und seitdem hält sich der verschleiß in grenzen (weitere 500km).
fazit: bin sehr zufrieden. 

happy trails und pannenfreie runden


----------



## StarvinMarvin (27. Juli 2005)

Ich hab bei meinem neuen Bike auch nen Problem. Hab 2.25er Racing Ralphs in der Sport Version drauf. Leider sagt mir der Grip nicht so sehr im Gelände zu und gerade auch bergauf freht er recht schnell durch und dann geht nichts mehr. Ausserdem ist das leidige Thema Nässe auch noch ein Problem.

Was sagt ihr zum 2.1 Little Albet oder 2.25 Albert. Kann ich damit noch einigermassen auf der Straße fahren und hab im Gelände mehr Grip als beim RR, oder sollte ich mir da noch was anderes suchen und wenn ja was wäre so im Bereich RR mit mehr Grip und Traktion bei Nässe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (28. Juli 2005)

StarvinMarvin schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ja was wäre so im Bereich RR mit mehr Grip und Traktion bei Nässe?



Nokian NBX Lite 2,2"
Läuft ebenso leicht wie der RR & hat unter allen Bedingungen mehr Grip als der RR. Verschleiß auf Niveau des RR & somit deutlich haltbarer als z.B. der XCR Dry.


----------



## LaZe (3. August 2005)

schwalbe jimmy sport in 2.1"


----------



## ultraschwer (9. August 2005)

Sowas!!! Nachdem ich meine Fat Alberts jedem empfohlen hatte, erreichte ich bei unserer Alpentour locker die Spitze der Pannenstatistik.
3x hinten platt!!!

Mein Mitfahrer mit seinem Jimmmy Dingsbums hatte keinen einzigen!

OK, einer war ich selber schuld, Downhillabfahrt Rothorn, da bin ich
(Rucksack war schuld) zu kurz gesprungen und im Rough derb aufgesetzt.

Aber der Rest!!! Ich glaub ich hol mir einen Big Betty fürs näxte mal.

Gruß
ultraschwer


----------



## BeRadfAZ (9. August 2005)

schwalbe marathon plus atb. 
frank


----------



## murd0c (10. August 2005)

hmm die muss ich mal probieren

Soll ja auch n sehr zuverlässiger XC Reifen sein..


----------



## drivingghost (10. August 2005)

Meine Reifen die ich dieses Jahr in Rennen gefahren bin:
Black Jack vorne in 2.25, RR hinten 2.4. Am Gardasee. Totaler Fehlgriff.
Little Albert v+h. Gut für alles. Mag ich sehr
Albert v+h.  Besser für alles. Mag ich mehr
Big Jim v+h. War eine schlammige Strecke, da waren die Reifen nicht der Hit. In allen anderen Lebenslagen guter Reifen
Michelin XRC dry 2.0 v+h. Im Trockenen ziemlich gut, allerdings für meinen Geschmack zu dünn und daher auch recht unkomfortabel.

Nicht im Rennen gefahren dieses Jahr aber ausgiebig getestet:
Nobby Nic in 2.25. Der beste Reifen den ich jemals gefahren bin.

Reifendruck immer zwischen 1.90 und 2.10 bar bei 75kg Rennfertig. Beim Michelin waren es 2.2 bar.


----------



## chantre72 (11. August 2005)

Ich suche die guten alten Comp S light. Hat jemend ne Ahnung, wo ich noch welche bekommen kann (keine UST)?

Ich fahre übrigens im Sommer Comp S light und im Winter vorne Comp S light hinten XLS. Für mich der perfekte Kompromiss.


----------



## uphillking (11. August 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Reifen die ich dieses Jahr in Rennen gefahren bin:
> Black Jack vorne in 2.25, RR hinten 2.4. Am Gardasee. Totaler Fehlgriff.
> Little Albert v+h. Gut für alles. Mag ich sehr
> Albert v+h.  Besser für alles. Mag ich mehr
> ...



So wenig Luftdruck? Durchschläge? Schwammiges Fahrverhalten? Was für Schläuche fährst du ???


----------



## IGGY (11. August 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Nobby Nic in 2.25. Der beste Reifen den ich jemals gefahren bin.


Wo haste den denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (11. August 2005)

chantre72 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre übrigens im Sommer Comp S light und im Winter vorne Comp S light hinten XLS. Für mich der perfekte Kompromiss.



Mit dem Comp S light bin ich im Winter kaum vom Fleck gekommen, sowohl vorne als auch hinten rutscht der dauernd weg. Kann ich für diese Jahreszeit also nicht empfehlen. Bei Trockenheit aber gut (fast so gut wie der der Nachfolger  ).

Den Comp S gibt's ab und an noch bei Ebay, allerdings meist zum gleichen Preis wie den XCR Dry. Hm, ich sehe gerade dass es hier einen "XCR Dry 2" gibt  .


----------



## IGGY (11. August 2005)

Hi
Lass die Finger vom XCR Dry. Mein hinterer Reifen ist nach 250 km von lauter Einschnitten überseht. Vorne fahre ich den XCR MUD. Da ist mir auch schon einer beim aufpumpen bei 2 bar um die Ohren geflogen. Ist genau an der Verbindung von der schwarzen und grauen Mischung geplatzt   
Ich wechsel wieder zu Schwalbe! Ich teste demnächst mal die  Nobbi Nic und RR Kombi!


----------



## Beach90 (11. August 2005)

ich fahre auch den comp s ligth UST und der hat auch schon lauter risse , zudem ist der bei nässe nicht zu gebrauchen .
ich werde wieder zum conti explorer wechseln und im winter zum fat albert


----------



## Einheimischer (11. August 2005)

Ich fahre auch schon länger Michelin Comp S light, guter Reifen, aber mir gehen die Risse mittlerweile auch auf den Keks. Werde mal den NBX light testen, der Nobbi Nic würde mich auch interessieren - aber der ist offiziell noch nicht zu bekommen, oder?
Wenn alle Stricke reisen fahr ich auch wieder den Explorer, in meinen Augen immer noch der beste Allrounder.

Grüße.


----------



## Edith L. (11. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle Stricke reisen fahr ich auch wieder den Explorer, in meinen Augen immer noch der beste Allrounder.
> Grüße.



Top allrounder und als supersonic dazu auch schön leicht!


----------



## drivingghost (11. August 2005)

@IGGY: Hing im Baumarkt zwischen manch anderen Kuriositäten  (;

@uphillking: kein schwammiges Fahrverhalten, keine Durchschläge. Und das, obwohl ich so gut wie nie die Ideallinie treffe. Ach ja, auf dem HT. 

Wenn ich auf Asphalt unterwegs bin und schnell eine Kurve anfahre, dann merke ich schon, wie der Reifen etwas schwimmt, im Gelände merkt man davon aber nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (14. August 2005)

Mal ne Frage an all die Reifenexperten hier:

Momentan fahre ich den Racing Ralph in 2,25" und irgendwelche
Continental Schläuche.

Möchte nun gewichtstechnisch neue Reifen und Schläuche draufmachen.
Was kennt ihr an Leichtbaureifen und v.a. an Schläuchen?
Wenn möglich Butyl-Schläuche, keine Latex.

der 2,25er RR wiegt ja so 595g gramm/stk.

Danke für die Hilfe!   

mfg benni


----------



## faketreee (14. August 2005)

Der Michelin XCR Mud wiegt ca. 490g/Stück. Hat in einer der Letzen BIKEs auch das Testurteil super bekommen.


----------



## munchin Monster (14. August 2005)

Geht's auch noch leichter? also der reifen sollte 2,1" sein.


----------



## IGGY (14. August 2005)

Der MUD ist ein guter Reifen der auch gut rollt. Jedoch hält er nnicht gerade lange wenn er hart rangenommen wird.


----------



## mikeonbike (14. August 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an all die Reifenexperten hier:
> 
> Momentan fahre ich den Racing Ralph in 2,25" und irgendwelche
> Continental Schläuche.
> ...



das gewicht stimmt nicht... lt. hersteller hat der reifen 540 gr. - mir ist aber noch keiner untergekommen der mehr als 535 gr. hatte.. in diesem forum gibt es allerdings etliche die behaupten, ihr 2,25 läge bei unter 500 gr....  die mb will sogar einen mit 465 gr. getestet haben...

gruss mike


----------



## uphillking (14. August 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an all die Reifenexperten hier:
> 
> Momentan fahre ich den Racing Ralph in 2,25" und irgendwelche
> Continental Schläuche.
> ...



Lösung: Continental Explorer Supersonic 2,1.  !
Wiegt als Vollprofilreifen nur 440gr. !!!
Dazu dann noch leichte Butyl Conti o. Schwalbe-Schläuche (100-130gr). 

Den Reifen gibts hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7176263196&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## munchin Monster (15. August 2005)

@uphillking: Vielen Dank!


----------



## benjamin7091 (15. August 2005)

Black Jack ist der Reifen für jedes Wetter, geht immer gut. Wartet noch ein paar Wochen auf den Nobby Nic. Rollt etwas schwerer, hat aber Grip ohne ende. Und scheint sehr haltbar zusein.


----------



## M!ke (15. August 2005)

Auf den Nobbi Nic warte ich auch mal...

Info


----------



## murd0c (23. August 2005)

Kann man denn schon ein Fazit ziehen aus dem Thread ??

Möchte/muss demnächst neue Reifen kaufen.
War mit den XCR Dry recht zufrieden, nur ist der Verschleiß doch recht hoch..

Vielleiht sollte ich mal den Nokian NBX probieren ?
oder Conti Explorer ?
oder doch den RR..??




Mal was anderes 
was für Schläuche fahrt ihr so ??
Hab bisher immer den billigen vom Radladen für 5 eur genommen
aber hab jetzt schon 2 platten in 2 wochen gehabt

überlege mir einen latexschlauch zuzulegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. August 2005)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde den Nokian mit Latex nehmen. Der RR ist auch nicht gutmütig genug. Der Nokian soll ganz gut sein!


----------



## mikeonbike (24. August 2005)

hoi,

ich geb' mal so meine erfahrungen der letzte jahre wieder... (brauche aber keine reifenempfehlungen - danke  )

corratec diamant grip 1,9" - mein marathon- und cc-reifen '99: bei trockenheit super, sehr leicht laufend, geringer kurvenhalt, für den jahrgang '99 sehr leicht... war insgesamt ok

richtey z-max in 2,1" - mein lieblings allroundreifen von 96 - 99

conti twister (supersonic & normal) in 1,9" - mein marathon und cc-reifen von 00 - 02: superleicht, leicht laufend, geringer kurvenhalt, für trockene verhältnisse super, hoher verschleiss 

conti explorer in allen varianten - von 00 - 02: gutes gewicht, guter grip, guter kurvenhalt, verschleiss ok, mehrfacher alpenüberquerer

irc-mythos: hinterreifen ok, vorderreifen griptechnisch absolut mangelhaft - habe noch keine vorderreifen erlebt, der im grenzbereich so unvermittelt wegschmiert...

huchinson haumichtot ust - 03: konnte aufgrund von fertigungsfehler die luft nicht halten - satz ging wieder an shop zurück

michelin xls ust - 03: schwer, hoher rollwiderstand, guter grip

maxxis larsen tt 2,1" ust - marathon- und cc-reifen 03: der beste reifen, den ich je gefahren habe, alpenüberquerer

fast fred ust 2,1" - marathon- und cc-reifen 03: leicht, geringster rollwiderstand, hoher verschleiss, grip bei trockenheit ok, in ust pannenunanfällig

racing ralph 2,1" - marathon und cc-reifen 04: leicht, geringer rollwiderstand, fahrverhalten vergleichbar mit z-max, einsatz auch bei diversen regenrennen, grip in allen lebenslagen ausreichend, vergleichsweise geringer verschleiss, kompletter reifen...

racing ralph 2,25" - marathon und cc-reifen 05: leicht, geringer rollwiderstand,  fahrverhalten dito zu 2,1, etwas komfortabler, vergleichsweise geringer verschleiss, derzeit mein erste wahl reifen...

maxxis larsen tt 2,1" - marathon und cc-reifen 05: war bei den extremen bedingungen bei den gap classics am start, läuft nicht so leicht wie die ust-version, gewicht noch im grünen bereich, grip in allen situationen ausreichend, kompletter reifen...

little albert: für wirklich schlechte wetterbedingungen mein reifen am vorderrad...

fast fred 1,9": das genaue gegenteil zur ust-version, läuft deutlich schlechter,  pannenfreiheit = glücksspiel, verschleiss indiskutabel, insgesamt ein witz...

fat albert: grip ohne ende, komfort ohne ende, rollwiderstand und gewicht jenseits von gut und böse, zum rumbolzen und blödsinnmachen, kann jeder mit fahren...

cujo dh: noch mehr grip, gewicht pro reifen über 1 kilo, nur bergab zum rumbolzen, gibt dicke oberschenkel... 


mit ausnahme der ganz dicken reifen und ust werden grundsätzlich latex-schläuche verwendet. reifendruck liegt immer um die 3 bar (ausnahme ust und die dicken). bis 2003 conti latex, aber 2004 michelin. 2003 habe ich mal mit normalen butyl-schläuchen experimentiert, hatte aber innerhalb von 4 wochen 16 platten - das hat mich kurriert... 2004 und 2005 keine reifenpannen (zumindest nicht mit dem mtb)

wie man aus der aufstellung erkennen kann, stehe ich mehr auf die leichten, schnell laufenden reifen. kilometerleistung lag in den letzten 5 jahren bei runden 50 tkm...

gruss mike


----------



## murd0c (24. August 2005)

1. WOW   

2. Danke



sehr informativ
hilft mir auf jedenfall bei meiner reifenwahl
bei 50tkm kann man ja sicher gut experimentieren

ich frag mich nur
wie schaffst du daS ? du fährst das 10fache von meinem jahressold

gibts hier nich noch mehr fahrradirre, die mehr kilometetr auf dem rad als ich mit dem auto fahren und ihre erfahrungen weitergeben können ??


----------



## checky (25. August 2005)

Da gefragt wurde ...

ich kann Mikes Erfahrungen nicht ganz teilen:

Der Explorer z.B., egal ob Supersonic oder normal oder Protektion hat ganz sicher keinen guten Kurvenhalt. Gerade beim Kurvenhalt finde ich den Explorer höchstens mittelmäßig.

Der Racing Ralph (2,1 - 2,4) ist bei Nässe oder bei feuchtem Boden eine Gefahr, da dieser völlig unvermittelt und plötzlich wegschmiert & das wegschmieren nur sehr schwer (wenn überhaupt) wieder abzufangen ist (da ist der gute alte Z-Max schon deutlich besser).

Der Fat Albert hat auch nicht Grip ohne Ende (bzw. nur geradeaus oder beim Bremsen), gerade in Kurven hat dieser Reifen schwächen (für seine Größe).


----------



## FeierFox (25. August 2005)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> was für Schläuche fahrt ihr so ??
> Hab bisher immer den billigen vom Radladen für 5 eur genommen
> aber hab jetzt schon 2 platten in 2 wochen gehabt
> 
> überlege mir einen latexschlauch zuzulegen..



Latex ist dünner und eher anfälliger was Pannen angeht als "die dicken", so meine Erfahrung. Dafür aber auch doppelt so leicht.......

Ich fahre den Ritchey ExcaVader und muss sagen, dass der mich auf ganzer Linie überzeugt hat. Das Gewicht ist i.O, Pannen kriegt man erst wenn der runtergefahren ist, und entgegen allen Testurteilen und MTBZeitschrift-Aussagen finde ich, das der Kurvenhalt durchweg gut ist. Was das Gelände angeht, von Schlamm über Waldboden, Schotter und rauhen Felsen macht der alles gut mit. 
Rollwiderstand ist allerdings vorhanden, uphill geht aber gut, da das Schaufelrad-ähnliche Profil sich Metertief im Boden verbeisst.   

Trotzdem glaube ich, dass es bessere Reifen gibt.

Auf Asphalt übrigens der absolute Brüller das Teil, ihm wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.........


----------



## mikeonbike (25. August 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Da gefragt wurde ...
> 
> ich kann Mikes Erfahrungen nicht ganz teilen:
> 
> ...



du weisst selber, wie das so mit den reifen ist... da hat jeder seine speziellen vorlieben...

auf der anderen seite hängt doch sehr viel von der geometrie des rades, vom gewicht auf dem vorderrad und vom fahrer selbst ab. meinereiner hat mit unter 70 kg kampfgewicht incl. rad sicherlich grundsätzlich nicht so mit pannen zu kämpfen, wie ein 90 kg mann. darum sind meinungen zu reifen auch immer sehr subjektiv...

mein mädel kann den z-max und auch den racing ralph beispielsweise überhaupt nicht leiden und kommt damit auch nicht zurecht... daher ist sie die meiste zeit mit dem little albert und dem larsen tt unterwegs...

wie oft hat man mir schon gesagt "mit dem reifen brauchst du morgen aber nicht antreten..." - war dann aber nie ein problem... und wenn ich mir manchmal ansehe, mit was für reifen manche leute an stellen hängenbleibe, bei den ich mit meiner pelle dann noch durchziehe, dann haben viele nicht nur ein problem mit ihren reifen...  

der grip vom rr ist mir in 98% der fälle ausreichend... ist das wetter extrem und ich weiss, die strecke enthält extreme gefälle, ist schlammig und mit vielen wurzeln durchsetzt, dann ziehe ich vorne schon auch mal einen reifen mit mehr grip auf (little albert)... kommt aber selten vor...

gruss mike


----------



## matsch (25. August 2005)

hallo

hat mal jemand ein paar gute tipps für einen reifen für nasse leicht matschige wege? 
das wetter ist ja zur zeit nicht so toll und da wäre mir etwas mehr grip lieber. sollten möglichst leicht und nicht so teuer sein ;-) 

danke


----------



## mikeonbike (25. August 2005)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> 1. WOW
> 
> 2. Danke
> 
> ...



ich glaub', da hast du was falsch verstanden...   jahreskilometerleistung liegt im mittel bei ca. 10 tkm... möglich wird sowas durch fast tägliches fahren (u. a. zur arbeit)... ausserdem fahre ich schon seit fast 15 jahren mtb - vorher rennrad und bmx - da kommt so einiges an erfahrungen zusammen... und reifen habe ich tatsächlich schon etliches durchprobiert... ich weiss also, warum ich sage, dass jeder den optimalen reifen für sich selber suchen, ausprobieren und finden muss...   

gruss mike


----------



## murd0c (25. August 2005)

> ich weiss also, warum ich sage, dass jeder den optimalen reifen für sich selber suchen, ausprobieren und finden muss...



dafür fehlt mir leider das geld
ich fahre reifen bis zum ende und dann erst kommen neue drauf

da kommt erstmal nicht viel zusammen
naja meine xcr fahre ich so lange es geht

über winter kommt conti explorer / specialized enduro por mischung drauf
und im nächsten frühjahr will ich erst den nächsten kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Challenger (2. September 2005)

ich fahre zurzeit mit maxxis larsen tt 2.35" reifen und auch mit michelin xc 1.95"


----------



## temp (10. September 2005)

fahre immer racing ralph


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (10. September 2005)

Seit Jahren treuer Anhänger der IRC Mythos XC....

Aber ich denke auch, daß es den optimalen Reifen nicht gibt, da jeder andere Lieblingsstrecken und Anforderungen hat.


----------



## Silberrücken (10. September 2005)

temp schrieb:
			
		

> fahre immer racing ralph


.....na ja, dann wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch überdurchschnittlich viele Stürze oder mindestens Steher haben!


----------



## temp (11. September 2005)

corratechhasser schrieb:
			
		

> .....na ja, dann wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch überdurchschnittlich viele Stürze oder mindestens Steher haben!


bin noch anfänger in sachen mountainbike und hab mir das bike erst donnerstag gekauft. bis jetzt noch ohne sturz


----------



## IGGY (11. September 2005)

Keine Angst der kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. September 2005)

hallo! ist mein erstes mal hier in der cc-fraktion, also erstmal nen netten gruß an  die strammen waden! nachdem ich zur erkenntnis gekommen bin, das man mit nem 20kg-downhiller schlecht touren fahren kann, hab ich mir n bergamont allride pro hardtail gekauft. mit den serienmäßigen schwalbe big jim 2,25 bin ich allerdings nicht sehr zufrieden. vor allem in kurven kein besonders guter grip. welche reifen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? da ich vom freeriden komme, mag ich eher breite reifen, auch wenn sie dann halt was schwerer rollen. außerdem werd ich auch mit dem hardtail ein bischen die härtere gangart fahren, also auch kleinere sprünge, harte trails etc. tendiere so zu schwalbe fat albert, maxxis larsen tt 2,35 oder highroller xc 2,35. habt ihr erfahrungen mit diesen reifen? oder welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

danke, rainer


----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. September 2005)

hallo? schreibt hier keiner mehr was? bräuchte da echt mal nen rat. bitte, bitte!!


----------



## munchin Monster (13. September 2005)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:
			
		

> hallo? schreibt hier keiner mehr was? bräuchte da echt mal nen rat. bitte, bitte!!



Doch doch ich gugg z.b. ab und zu vorbei...


----------



## tommix000 (13. September 2005)

ich hab schon einiges an reifen gefahren und fahre momentan folgende kombinationen:

sommer:
vorne: michelin xcr dry 2.0
hinten: racing ralph 2.25

in der übergangszeit frühling/herbst:
vorne: nokian nbx lite 2.2
hinten: nokian nbx lite 2.2

winter: 
vorne: michelin xls (ab diesem jahr xcr mud) 2.0
hinten: michelin xls (ab diesem jahr xcr mud) 2.0

aufm tourenfully sind momentan vorne nokian nbx 2.1 und hinten nokian nbx 2.3 drauf und ich denke das ich dies über das ganze jahr an diesem bike so belassen werde.


----------



## DaBoom (14. September 2005)

Na denn will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
 

Fahre z.Z. ne Ritchey Kombi aus Excavader(v) und Z-Max Millennium(h), beide in 2.1 und WCS Series.

Sie sind schön leicht, wer hätte es bei WCS gedacht, und super Grip auf Asphalt  , Schotter und im Gelände.

Bin davor mal nen Tioga, Maxxis und Schwlbe gefahren. 

Der Tioga ist der be***** den ich je hatte. Die Schlappen fallen rießig aus und sind nur was fürs Grobe.
Maxxis ist ok, aber schwer in nem Shop zu bekommen(zumindest hier im Ländle)
Schwalbe....war glaub ich zu schnell runter gefahren.

Ach...nen Specialized Adrenalin bin ich auch mal gefahren(Gott sei dank ned an meinem Bike, sondern an einem Leihrad)
Kann der MB nur zustimmen, der Reifen klebt am Asphalt. So lang ist mir der Berg noch NIE vorgekommen. 

Wenn ich schon über die MB schwätz, kann FeierFox voll und ganz zustimmen. Der Excavader ist nen super Schlappen der in Kurven gut rollt.
btw macht er nen Klasse SOUND auf dem Asphalt(des gibt StylePts. auf dem Weg zum Trail)


----------



## munchin Monster (14. September 2005)

Wie sind die Continental Explorer? Kann mir jemand von
seinen Erfahrungen mit denen berichten, weiß nämlich nicht
ob ich mir die zulegen soll.

mfg benni


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. September 2005)

hey, danke schonmal.... ich such sowas in richtung 2,3 / 2,35 zoll. sollte relativ leicht sein und auch grobe sachen mal mitmachen. meine favoriten sind maxxis und schwalbe. habt ihr da noch nen heissen tip? bin nämlich früher immer den fat albert gefahren...und damit war ich zufrieden. is der mittlerweile "von gestern" und gibts wesentlich bessere, oder is der immernoch zu empfehlen?


----------



## Mathok (15. September 2005)

probiers doch mal mit dem conti gravity. fahre den in der pro tection version. rollt eigentlich unter allen bedingungen leicht und bietet dennoch sehr viel grip und guten durchschlagschutz.
kann den mit meinen 70kg +gepäck problemlos mit 2,0bar fahren. macht wurzeltrails, treppen und kleine drops (bis ~80cm) klaglos mit...

jedoch fallen die contis immer etwas kleiner aus (wie maxxis ungefähr) - im direkten vergleich zu schwalbe


----------



## _stalker_ (15. September 2005)

dann will ich hier mal meine bescheidene meinung kundtun   

ich bin vor ewigkeiten mal irc mythos xc kevlar gefahren - zu viele pannen, ansonsten ganz brauchbarer reifen

danach hatte ich conti explorer 2.1 - durschlagschutz fand ich gelinde ausgedrückt unter aller sau. abrieb war relativ gering und rollwiderstand annehmbar

explorer pro tection 2.3 kam danach - wirklich überzeugender reifen, der auch mit wenig druck noch spass mach

dann bis vor kurzem racing ralph 2.25 - insgesamt schöner reifen, keine pannen, rollwiderstand auch sehr ok. grip gut - lediglich auf schotterpisten bergauf finde ich den grip nicht so gut.

jetzt fahr ich fast fred light 2.0 - wie es mit der pannensicherheit und dem abrieb aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen (allerdings erwarte ich da bei 350g auch nicht sehr viel). eines kann ich allerdings sagen: !SPEED!   achdumeineschanderolltdasdinghammergut   
grip finde ich ok - bergauf auf schotter subjektiv sogar besser als der racing ralph   

.that's it.


----------



## _stalker_ (22. September 2005)

nachtrag:

eine woche und ein paar hundert kilometer später und der fast fred mit xxlight schläuchen begeistert mich immer noch mit performance und pannenlosigkeit.

mag übertrieben wirken, wenn ich das schon nach einer woche hinzufüge, aber man hatte mir von verschiedenen seiten pannen am laufenden band prophezeit, wenn ich diese kombination im gelände benutze.

wenn die fast freds runter sind werd ich es wohl mal den flyweight bzw. maxxlite antesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (23. September 2005)

liegt warscheinlich am Gelände 
Komm zum biken vorbei & es reicht ein WE & Du hast mit der Kombi garantiert nen Platten.


----------



## PeterAnus (6. Oktober 2005)

maxis minion 2.35 dh-karkasse MaxPro60a


----------



## Milass (10. Oktober 2005)

IRC Mythos XC 1.95, und ab morgen wahrscheinlich Little Albert


----------



## ChrisB (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ihr, 

ich fahre zur Zeit vorne Noby Nic und hinten nen RR 2.25 (werkseitig    ) jetzt im Herbst und kommenden Winter möchte ich mir gerne den RR austauschen, ich fahre Touren, meide keinen Schlamm und auch gerne mal kleinere Trails. Die Frage ist: Ein Bekannter sagte mir der Nobby Nic sei nur als Vorderrad-Reifen konzipiert, stimmt das? Ich liebäugle auch mit den Fat Albert, da ich den Komfort einfach mag (Hardtail)... Was meinen denn die Profis hier? 

Grüße


----------



## Catweazl (14. Oktober 2005)

ChrisB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ... Ein Bekannter sagte mir der Nobby Nic sei nur als Vorderrad-Reifen konzipiert, stimmt das? ...



Frag ihn doch mal, woher er das hat. Auf der Homepage von Schwalbe steht dazu nix, also kann man davon ausgehen, daß er auch hinten gefahren werden kann.


----------



## Kermit_t_f (15. Oktober 2005)

Hab jetzt auch schon ein paar Tests gelesen, wo der NN vorne und der RR hinten montiert war, in dem Test in der MB stand aber nix diesbezüglich drin...

Gestern sind meine "Winterreifen" auf's Rad gekommen, Michelin XCR Mud, nachher gibts ne kleine Tour, sehen auf jeden Fall schon mal lecker aus


----------



## aecp (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich fahre VR: Nobby Nic light, HR: Racing Ralph light Werksseitig.
Sind ganz neu, wie das Bike und fahre sie so lange sie gehen, danach werd ich mal sehen.


----------



## ChrisB (16. Oktober 2005)

Hm also der RR hinten muss runter bei mir, der bietet mir einfach zu wenig Grip im nassen Gelände...


----------



## Cubeteam (16. Oktober 2005)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Frag ihn doch mal, woher er das hat. Auf der Homepage von Schwalbe steht dazu nix, also kann man davon ausgehen, daß er auch hinten gefahren werden kann.



Ist auf jedenfall für vorne und hinten, sind 2 verschiedene Laufrichtungen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonSpecial (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Also ich hab schon 1600 km mit dem Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Faltreifen Evolution gemacht, und ich muss sagen, dass er mich am Anfang so ziemlich entäuscht hat, außer auf der Straße, da geht er wirklich voll geil ab...
Hatte vorher auch den Schwalbe Little Albert 2.1 Sport, und den kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen. Der rollt leicht, sieht gut aus und hat immer einen mega Gripp. 
Angeblich soll ja der Schwalbe Nobby Nic so gut sein ?!?! Hat jemand den schon??? Würde mir den gerne als nächstes holen !

Gruß, Martin


----------



## checky (17. Oktober 2005)

CarbonSpecial schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte vorher auch den Schwalbe Little Albert 2.1 Sport, und den kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen. Der rollt leicht, sieht gut aus und hat immer einen mega Gripp.



 setzen 6 !


----------



## RUDO (17. Oktober 2005)

CarbonSpecial schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> ....
> Angeblich soll ja der Schwalbe Nobby Nic so gut sein ?!?! Hat jemand den schon??? Würde mir den gerne als nächstes holen !
> Gruß, Martin



SUCHE benutzen!!!  
-> guckst Du hier


----------



## HeavyAir (17. Oktober 2005)

ist halt blöd dass der Reifen im anderen Fred von allen Admins unbemerkt nach Wochen noch immer unter 'Moby Nic' läuft ...


----------



## ABCFreak (18. Oktober 2005)

Für den kommenden Herbst und Winter habe ich mir nun Michelin XLS zugelegt, und ich bin vom Abrollwiderstand und den Laufeigenschaften bisher sehr zufrieden...


----------



## xcbiker88 (14. November 2005)

Maxxis Larsen TT    (Schlauchversion auf Crossmax mit Milch) für jedes Gelände ( 1,7-2,0 bar) ,bis jetzt (und ich hab so ziemilch alle durch) der Beste außer für extrem schlammige Bedingungen !!!!
Hab überlegt nen Maxxis Ranchero hinten zu montieren, fährt den jemand ???

@ *Allein das Modell anzugeben reicht nicht !* Druck und Art (Schlauch, Notubes-System oder UST) währe gut, denn bei manchen kippen bei wenig Druck die Stollen weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (18. November 2005)

Wer von euch fährt den Rubena? Den Charybdis z.B...


----------



## Biker64 (17. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
kommt mal wieder aus dem Winterschlaf.   
Wie sind die Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit euren neuen Reifen.
Mich würden verschiedene Typen und Breiten, Schwalbe, Maxxis, Conti, usw..... breite 2.0, 2.1, 2.25 usw..... interessieren.

Also, her mit euren neuen Erfahrungen. 

Immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## Tomek (17. April 2006)

hallo 
also im moment bin ich von den maxxis ignitor 2,1 faltreifen ganz angetan!guter grip bei schlamm und im trockenem sowieso!und nach ca. 700-800km auch noch keinen platten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2006)

Habe dieses Wochenende von IRC Mythos II auf die Nobby Nics gewechselt.
Erster Fahreindruck war schon recht positiv. Die Nobbys bieten etwas mehr Grip und sind nicht so nervös bei Lenkimpulsen wie die IRC's. >Vom Rollwiederstand her tut sich da nicht viel würd ich sagen, Hab die Nobbys in 2.10 drauf.

Was mir ein wenig komisch vorkommt ist das die Nobbys vorne und hinten jeweils seitenvertauscht aufgezogen werden. So ist das V-Profil vorne entgegengesetzt der laufrichtung. Ist aber auf dem Reifen so angegeben. Werd das auch mal anders herum ausprobieren ob da überhaupt ein unterschied zu merken ist.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen : Nobby Nic


----------



## chris-2k (20. April 2006)

hallo zusammen!

also ich hab vor ca 1 jahr auf den schwalbe racing ralph 2,1 gewechselt...
mit latexschläuchen hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch keinen platten.des weiteren ist der rollwiederstand mehr als erhaben,kleine straßenausritte sind foglich kein problem.gut der grip ist nicht perfekt ,gerade im geröll oder schlamm,für waldstreckem etc. aber vollkommen ausreichend!

keep on riding!


----------



## mirko76 (22. April 2006)

im winter michelin comp s light vorn (noch den "schwarzen")  und michelin xcr x'trem hinten (graue silicalauffläche)

im sommer michelin xcr dry vorn (graue silicalauffläche) und ebenso den xcr x'trem hinten

der comp s light hat meiner meinung nach mehr haftung im nassen gelände als der xcr dry (auf steinen wurzeln etc.) und funktioniert auf festgefahrener schneedecke 1a...lässt sich aufgrund des relativ grossen volumens auch mit weniger druck fahren

der neue xcr dry ist mehr was zum racen...fällt schmaler aus, hat wie gesagt bei nässe auch nich so viel grip wie der comp s light, rollt aber etwas leichter und man fühlt sich bei hohen geschwindigkeiten etwas sicherer, da er besser "beisst"

der x'trem für hinten find ich ist der hammer...ein wahnsinns grip in allen situationen, ausgezeichnete dämpfung, top selbstreinigung, geringer rollwiderstand (rollt besser als der alte xl s) und ist zudem noch relativ leicht, für mich der beste reifen den ich hinten bis jetzt drauf hatte

dann noch ne frage an alle: was sind so eure erfahrungen mit vorderreifen? steht ihr mehr auf grobprofiliert oder feines profil...und vor allem eher schmal (so 1,9'' bis 2'') oder eher die fette variante?

ich finde mit nem schmalen reifen vorn hat man mehr rückmeldung was vor einem wirklich passiert auf der piste...ausserdem bevorzuge ich die feinprofilierte variante, finde die haben mehr haftung als ein grober reifen und laufen natürlich viel leichter

ps: alle erfahrungen auf mittelgebirge (erzgebirge) und xc bezogen


----------



## schefell6 (22. April 2006)

Im Moment Albert Reifen 2.25 und ich hab jetzt vor mir nen paar NOBBY NIC zu holen. Ich schwanke aber da zwischen 2.1 und 2.25...man hört sie sollen in 2.1 schon sehr breit sein...


----------



## Einheimischer (22. April 2006)

Ich fahre im Moment Nobby Nic in 2,1 und finde sie sind bei weitem nicht "Die Wunderwaffe", wie es überall behauptet wird! Gegenüber dem Michelin Comp S Light rollen die Dinger wie ein Sack Nüsse und im schwierigen Gelände sind sie auch nicht besser als die ollen Explorer, nur dass diese in der Supersonic Version gute 50 Gramm leichter sind. Achja aber es steht in 2 Meter großen Buchstaben Schwalbe drauf, wers mag...

Grüße.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (22. April 2006)

Larsen TT Lust


----------



## Biker64 (22. April 2006)

Da muss ich Einheimischer recht geben. Habe mir auch den Nobby gekauft, bin aber auch nicht der Meinung das er die Wunderwaffe ist. Ich finde auch, das er beim Rollen nicht so Super ist. Bei mir kommt auch noch dazu, das bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 20 - 25 km/h eine leichte Vibration auftritt so das meine hintere Bremsscheibe Geräusche von sich gibt. Das Merkt man auch schon dann wen man das Rad auf einen festen Untergrund nur schiebt. Der Reifen läuft einfach wegen der Gestaltung des Profils sehr unruhig. Ich habe mir jetzt einmal den Maxxis CrossMark UST gekauft und muß sagen, der läuft wie die Sa.................u. Was noch dazu kommt ist, das meine Scheibe ruhig bleibt. Also bei mir liegt es am Reifen. 
Muss halt nicht immer Schwalbe sein.

Immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (22. April 2006)

Hi, mein absoluter Favorit ist der Maxxis Larsen TT in 2,35 Breite. Fahre in bei Marathon und CC. Auch die Mischung Schwalbe King Jim vorn und Schwalbe Racing Ralph hinten (beide 2,25 Breit) ist nicht schlecht, kommt aber an den Grip und den super niedriger Rollwiderstand des Maxxis nicht ran.


----------



## peacebrocken (22. April 2006)

also ich hab mir jetzt hinten nen Fat Albert rein gezogen und vorn einen Albert...bin sehr zufrieden. Fahre damit XC und ein bissl freeride. Bei Straße merke ich allerdings die reibung, aber alles in allem ist das eine gute wahl.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (22. April 2006)

fahre im rennen immer bei matsch michelin xcr mud (2,1 h:2,3 bar), und bei trockenheit den michelin xcr dry (v:2,1 h:2,3bar). die dinger sind der absolute hammer.
beim dry kann villeicht noch der racing ralph mithalten aber die mud . ist das beste was es gibt.
im training oder bei touren fahre ich eigentlich immer den reifen den es grad günstig im angebot gibt, also continetal vertical (v:2,1 h:2,4bar), explorer (v:2,3 h:2,5bar) oder schwalbe little albert (2,3 h:2,5bar), aber immer in den größen zwischen 2,1 und 2,35 alles andere ist entweder zu schmal oder zu breit, und ist dementsprechend schwer oder schlecht fahrbar (am hardtail).

hab nicht den ganzen fred gelesen aber villeicht kann amn ja immernoch dazuschreiben mit wie viel luft man den reifen am vorder und hinterrad fährt.

mfg
dominik


----------



## SuperSix-4 (22. April 2006)

Ich hatte einige Continental-Reifen, die hatten guten Vortrieb, aber ich war immer recht unzufrieden, vor allem wegen der Gummimischung. Hatten einfach keinen Seitenhalt und hohen Rollwiderstand. Jetzt hab ich mir den Schwalbe Racing Ralph auf Empfehlung von Freunden und Testzeitschrift gekauft, aber noch nicht ausgiebig getestet. Auf jeden Fall ist der Rollwiderstand wesentlich besser.


----------



## |<4|N (24. April 2006)

ich habe die Big Jim von Schwalbe, bin sehr zufrieden was grip angeht, auf der strasse haben sie aber nicht den gewünschten halt...könnte besser sein aber dennoch   für Big Jim^^


----------



## XtCRacer (24. April 2006)

Ich fahre bei Trockenheit vorne und hinten den Schwalbe Fast Fred (26x2,0) bei nässe fahre ich den Maxxis Medusa der ist da der Beste den ich bisher hatte. Schlecht Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Maxxis Fly Wigth gemacht. Bei dem ist die Seitenwand zu dünn geworden.

MfG


----------



## BikeRideKiel (24. April 2006)

Racing Ralph 2.25 Evolution oder Continental Explorer SuperSonic 2.1 ???

Welchen soll ich nehmen? *gg* Geld is egal :> Gewicht auch, mehr Gewicht Trainiert!


----------



## Peter88 (25. April 2006)

@ BikeRideKiel
    den Racing Ralph oder was ganz anderes z.b. den Noby Nic von
schwalbe.

    MFG
    Peter


----------



## BikeRideKiel (25. April 2006)

k =) muss ich nurnoch n händler hier finden, der die reifen verkäuft 

bei 2 läden war ich schon, die müssen den in 2.25 erst bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeRaver (7. Mai 2006)

Hi ich will mir den Racing Ralph kaufen ich weiß nur nicht welche breite 2,1er oder 2,25er ich fahre viel Straße und leichtes bis mittleres Gelände, meistens im Trockenen mit vielen Waldwegen und Schotterpisten. Was denkt ihr is besser von der breite her? 
Momentan fahre ich nen alten Black Shark front, rear 2,1er und binn eigentlich recht zufrieden.


----------



## FeierFox (7. Mai 2006)

Ich hab den RR 2,1 drauf. Hat erstaunlich viel Grip, aber kann mir jemand verraten warum auf der Karkasse drauf steht man solle den mit min. 2,5bar fahren


----------



## Red Devil (25. Mai 2006)

schefell6 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment Albert Reifen 2.25 und ich hab jetzt vor mir nen paar NOBBY NIC zu holen. Ich schwanke aber da zwischen 2.1 und 2.25...man hört sie sollen in 2.1 schon sehr breit sein...



um Gotteswillen bleib beim Albert  2,25 der Nobby 2,25 is sch...e  zu mindest bei matschigen Untergründen oder auf Wurzeln. Hab auf meinem Canyon noch den Albert als 2,25 UST  sind welten dazwischen. 
Außnahme: auf Straße, Forstwegen dann ist´s umgekehrt, aber wer will das fahren? 

Gruß aus dem 7 GB


----------



## sterniwaf (25. Mai 2006)

Genial finde ich beim Albert 2.25 das Verhalten im Grenzbereich. Er meldet sich frühzeitig mit Wegrutschen, aber so gemütlich, das man jede Situation toll beherrschen kann. Rollen auf der Straße ist für mich absolut nebensächlich, obwohl ich 25 km Asphalt auf dem Weg in mein Lieblingsrevier zurücklegen muß (darf!) Auch bei zwei bar Luftdruck kann ich locker meine 18-20 km/h treten.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (6. Juli 2006)

Tach!

Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen mein hinterer Michelin Comp S Light geplatzt und suche jetzt neue Reifen!
Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir den Comp S Light nochmal zuholen, aber im Moment finde ich den leider nirgendswo für bezahlbares Geld!
Deshalb denke ich jetzt übder den RR in 2,1" nach!
Ich fahre viel Asphalt, also RTF's um die Kondition zu trainieren, allerdings auch  leichtes bis mittleres Gelände! Steigungen und Gefälle von 15% + sind keine Seltenheit!
Wie nutzt sich der RR auf der Straße ab? Ist er langlebig oder direkt nach 500Km was für die Mülltonne  
Meistens fahre ich im trockenen Terrain, aber wenn's etwas matschig ist, stört's mich nicht so arg!...
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen!? 


MfG Micha


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie nutzt sich der RR auf der Straße ab? Ist er langlebig oder direkt nach 500Km was für die Mülltonne
> Meistens fahre ich im trockenen Terrain, aber wenn's etwas matschig ist, stört's mich nicht so arg!...
> Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen!?
> 
> ...



RR ist meiner persönlichen Meinung nach für Matsch nicht wirklich was.
Nicht so langlebig wie andere Reifen, aber definitiv mehr als 500km.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (6. Juli 2006)

der rr sieht aus wie ein reifen der schon 1500km runter hat von der profiltiefe. meine meinung


----------



## Focusbiker90 (6. Juli 2006)

Man, das ist ja ne richtig hilfreiche und sehr sinnvolle Antwort 
Ich habe nicht gefragt wie er aussieht, sondern wie er sich fährt!


MfG Micha


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht gefragt wie er aussieht, sondern wie er sich fährt!



Also:

Ich fahre den Racing Ralph selbst. Für nicht allzu grobes Terrain geht er. Seitenhalt ist ok. Sobald es aber nass ist habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Grip rapide absinkt, im Wald wird's dann schonmal kritisch wenn man etwas stärker in der Kurve liegt und der Boden weich ist.

Hab mal den Fehler gemacht den RR bei einem Matsch/Regen-Marathon zu fahren.
Dann doch lieber einen ordentlichen Profilreifen drauf und ein paar mehr Gramm den Berg hochgeschleppt als ein Abgang beim Downhill...

Mehr hab ich zum RR nicht zu sagen. Hoffe einigermaßen geholfen zu haben.


mfg


----------



## Leinetiger (6. Juli 2006)

Erzählt mal was über den Flyweight von Maxxis!
Erfahrungen würden mich interessieren, nicht im Schlamm, sondern auf Waldböden, Wiesen oder Schotterstrecken.

Fahre im moment den IRC Mythos in 2,1 aber mit ca. 570g ist er doch reichlich schwer, dafür aber kaum Pannen anfällig.

Hätte aber gerne einen reinen Race Reifen für trockene Verhältnisse, der leicht ist


----------



## HB76 (6. Juli 2006)

meinst die paar gramm merkst du??
in der zeit wo ihr euch den kopf zerbrecht welchen reifen ihr nehmen wollt geh ich trainieren (mit dem mythos) das bringt bestimmt mehr! wir sind doch hier keine profis wo es auf jede sekunde ankommt!


----------



## Leinetiger (6. Juli 2006)

wenn ich pro Reifen über 200 gramm sparen kann, und das ja bei einem rotierenden Teil, dann merke ich diesen Unterschied schon!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (6. Juli 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> Ich fahre den Racing Ralph selbst. Für nicht allzu grobes Terrain geht er. Seitenhalt ist ok. Sobald es aber nass ist habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Grip rapide absinkt, im Wald wird's dann schonmal kritisch wenn man etwas stärker in der Kurve liegt und der Boden weich ist.
> 
> ...



Jop, hat weiter geholfen! 
Also ich bin irgendwie, von den ganzen negativ Aussagen, nicht so überzeugt vom RR Ich weiss einfach nicht ob er wirklich reicht!
Bin bisher den Michelin Comp S Light gefahren und mit ihm war ich bis jetzt zufrieden!
Könnte man den RR und den Comp S... vergleichen? 

Von den einen hört man, der RR hat sie nie im Stich gelassen weder im Schneeeek: ) noch in den Alpen! Und von den andern hört man, der RR ist nix für's Gelände und sobald es ein wenig Matschig/ Feucht wird, ist er die letzte Wahl ... Man, man, man...


MfG Micha


----------



## racing-rogal (7. Juli 2006)

Hi

jetzt muss ich auch noch meinen senf dazu geben.

ich fahre die combi RR und NobbyNic und bin sehr zufrieden solang es trocken ist 

wird es feucht(nicht nass) ist der RR grenzwertig aber noch fahrbar.
man sollte halt nicht zu schnell in die kurve fahren

wenn es regnet fahre ich einen little albert hinten und immer noch vorne den NobbiNic

wenn es richtig schlamm hat fahre ich vorne immer noch NobbyNic und hinten black shark mud

ich bin mit den Combis bisher immer gut klar gekommen ausser wenn man sich verzockt 

im zweifel fahre ich immer hinten littel albert


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Juli 2006)

Du ziehst fast jede Fahrt nen andern Mantel drauf  Wow!

Naja gut... Das mit der Nässe... Ich weiss ebend nicht ob's dann plötzlich anfängt zuregnen auf ner Tour! Und jenachdem wie ich Lust und Laune hab, fahr ich nicht unbedingt wegen dem nassen Element nach Hause 


MfG Micha


----------



## Dumb (11. Juli 2006)

Also ich fahr den Maxxis Ignitor in 2.1 (war schon von anfang an auf meinem Bike) und bin damit bisher superzufrieden. Hat einen super Halt in den Kurven auch bei starker Nässe. Was ich auch sehr vorteilhaft finde ist, dass sich der Reifen unerwartet langsam abnutzt, obwohl ich ein ziemlicher Spätbremser bin und deshalb der Reifen oft hinten blockiert (oder wie man das nennt). Außerdem ist auf meiner Tagesstrecke ein alter Bahndamm auf dem oft auch ziemlich großer Schutt ist. Der einzige Nachteil den der Reifen haben könnte ist definitiv das doch relativ hohe Gewicht. Aber Gewicht macht mir eigentlich absolut nichts aus... mehr Gewicht --> mehr Trainingseffekt. Achja über die Rolleigenschaften kann ich auch nicht klagen. Man muss aber dazusagen das ich in Punkto Rolleigenschaften keinen direkten vergleich habe/hatte.

Fazit: Ich kann den Maxxis Ignitor nur allen Empfehlen. Allerdings wird es wahrscheinlich wieder einige Stimmen gegen den Ignitor geben, aber man sieht ja immer wieder das die Meinungen über bestimmte Reifen oft sehr weit auseinander gehen. 

mfg Dumb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Juli 2006)

hey leuts
such mal wieder nen neuen reifen soll für mein touren - all mountain fully sein.
ich weiß das das hier cc ist aber ich komme ja auch aus der ecke, deshalb suche ich auch was was noch leicht rollt und einigermaßen leicht ist (bis 650g wenn er richtig breit ist (siehe unten NN)). breit muss er sein das is das einzigste. und halt die norm ansprüche eines tourenbikers erfüllen. 
also bei jedem wetter einigemaßen fahrbar sein (=>nicht fast fred), pannenschutz in vernünftigen maße (=> kein maxlite), vernünftiger grip, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst.
hab schon an den nobby nic in 2,4 gedacht, weiß aber nicht ab das was ist.
hat den schon jemand gefahren? finde eigentlich das er einen ganz guten eindruck macht, breit ist er ja schon mal, somit hätte sich das schonmal geklärt.
macht bitte noch andere vorschläge.
mfg
dominik


----------



## Gorth (11. Juli 2006)

Schau Dir mal den Nokian NBX in 2,3" an ( nicht der NBX Lite! ). Den fahr ich im Winter am Hardtail als allwetter-sorglos-reifen und bin mehr als zufrieden. Der Grip und das Kurvenverhalten überzeugen auf jedem Untergrund und Pannen hatte ich mit den Reifen in Kombination mit Latexschläuchen keine. Meist fahr ich den Reifen mit 2,5 bar und wiege selbst 85 kg. Im Schnee konnt ich sogar auf 1,4 Bar runtergehen, ist aber natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache.

Meine beiden Reifen wiegen 659g und 671g.


----------



## trelgne (12. Juli 2006)

Ich kann bestätigen, daß der Nokian NBX 2.3 ein sehr guter Tourenreifen ist. Der NN 2.4 ist m.E. allerdings in allen Belangen überlegen: noch mehr Grip und Kurvenhalt, gerade auch bei Nässe, breiter, schneller, pannensicherer und nicht schwerer.


----------



## Tomek (12. Juli 2006)

Dumb schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahr den Maxxis Ignitor in 2.1 (war schon von anfang an auf meinem Bike) und bin damit bisher superzufrieden. Hat einen super Halt in den Kurven auch bei starker Nässe. Was ich auch sehr vorteilhaft finde ist, dass sich der Reifen unerwartet langsam abnutzt, obwohl ich ein ziemlicher Spätbremser bin und deshalb der Reifen oft hinten blockiert (oder wie man das nennt). Außerdem ist auf meiner Tagesstrecke ein alter Bahndamm auf dem oft auch ziemlich großer Schutt ist. Der einzige Nachteil den der Reifen haben könnte ist definitiv das doch relativ hohe Gewicht. Aber Gewicht macht mir eigentlich absolut nichts aus... mehr Gewicht --> mehr Trainingseffekt. Achja über die Rolleigenschaften kann ich auch nicht klagen. Man muss aber dazusagen das ich in Punkto Rolleigenschaften keinen direkten vergleich habe/hatte.
> 
> Fazit: Ich kann den Maxxis Ignitor nur allen Empfehlen. Allerdings wird es wahrscheinlich wieder einige Stimmen gegen den Ignitor geben, aber man sieht ja immer wieder das die Meinungen über bestimmte Reifen oft sehr weit auseinander gehen.
> 
> mfg Dumb


welche version des ignitor fährst du?ich fahre die exception version und die wiegt 480g(herstellerangabe)!das finde ich bei all diesen eigenschaften die er hat nicht schwer!
gruss tomek


----------



## Dumb (12. Juli 2006)

@Tomek
ja sorry war ein Fehler hab nicht richtig mit anderen Reifen verglichen. Aber ich weis eh noch nicht so recht was ihr Leichtbauer als leicht bezeichnet.  
Aber cool das noch jemand den Reifen fährt. Wie ist das denn bei dir mit der Pannensicherheit? Ich bin da echt zufrieden hatte bisher noch keinen Platten  

mfg Dumb


----------



## Tomek (13. Juli 2006)

Dumb schrieb:
			
		

> @Tomek
> ja sorry war ein Fehler hab nicht richtig mit anderen Reifen verglichen. Aber ich weis eh noch nicht so recht was ihr Leichtbauer als leicht bezeichnet.
> Aber cool das noch jemand den Reifen fährt. Wie ist das denn bei dir mit der Pannensicherheit? Ich bin da echt zufrieden hatte bisher noch keinen Platten
> 
> mfg Dumb


hallo
bisher hatte ich nur einen platten auf ca.3500km!aber das zum glück im training!ich versteh auch nicht warum so wenige cc und marathonfahrer den ignitor drauf haben?viel spass noch mit dem ignitor hab mir die woche bei h&s nähmlich noch ein neues paar bestellt für 55 euro im set!kennst du vielleicht ein günstigeres angebot?
gruss tomek


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2006)

Schwalbe RR 2,25"

auf 11.000km keinen einzigen Platten


----------



## Focusbiker90 (13. Juli 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Schwalbe RR 2,25"
> 
> auf 11.000km keinen einzigen Platten



Mit einem und dem selben Satz RR's   


Micha


----------



## Dumb (13. Juli 2006)

Tomek schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> bisher hatte ich nur einen platten auf ca.3500km!aber das zum glück im training!ich versteh auch nicht warum so wenige cc und marathonfahrer den ignitor drauf haben?viel spass noch mit dem ignitor hab mir die woche bei h&s nähmlich noch ein neues paar bestellt für 55 euro im set!kennst du vielleicht ein günstigeres angebot?
> gruss tomek



also ich habe nur diese paar Angebote gefunden cycleshop.at
bike-x-perts.com
habe mit den shops allerdings noch keinerlei erfahrung gemacht...
3500km ohne Platten ist schon ne Menge, soviel bin ich mit meinem Bike noch gar nicht gefahren  
Aber spricht auf jedenfall für den Reifen. Weis jemand ob es den Ignito auch in Tubeless gibt, weil ich überlege nämlich mal tubeless auszuprobieren. Oder sollte ich Schlauchlos lieber gleich lassen?

mfg Dumb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (14. Juli 2006)

Dumb schrieb:
			
		

> cycleshop.at
> 
> Weis jemand ob es den Ignito auch in Tubeless gibt...




LOL Geh mal auf deinen genannten Link und klick mal auf die Leiste für "Mischung/ Dimension", dann kennste die Antwort 


MfG Micha


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem und dem selben Satz RR's
> 
> 
> Micha



Natürlich *nicht*

 

mfg


----------



## Focusbiker90 (14. Juli 2006)

Aso 

Und wie läuft der RR so? Habe ihn auch bei Ebay geschossen, allerdings immernoch nicht angekommen 


MfG Micha


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Aso
> 
> Und wie läuft der RR so? Habe ihn auch bei Ebay geschossen, allerdings immernoch nicht angekommen



Läuft schon gut, aber wie gesagt nicht so langlebig wie andere Reifen.
Super Kompromiss also  

mfg


----------



## Redkap (14. Juli 2006)

kann rr auch nur emphelen... rollt supergut auf schotter etc...

nur lange anstiege mit richtig groben asphalt lassen den reifen wirklich sehr schnell merklich profil verlieren ( weiss das von meiner hausstrecke) 

greetz


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juli 2006)

Redkap schrieb:
			
		

> kann rr auch nur emphelen... rollt supergut auf schotter etc...



Mal ein Erlebnis von mir:

September 2005 Marathon in Kipfenberg.
Schotter, etwas feuchter Boden und 'n halber Abflug in der Kurve.

RR auf Schotter --> Seitenhalt = 0
Grip = 20% im Vergleich zu anderen Profilreifen.


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z-martin (14. Juli 2006)

Hi,
bei allen Bedingungen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1 . Im Gelände mit 2.5 Bar, auf der Straße 3.5 (in etwa). Vorne laut Schwalbe falsch rum montiert.
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass er nicht der Alleskönner ist, wie er überall angepriesen ist. Vor allem der Rollwiderstand hat mich enttäuscht, da es überall heißt, dass er so extrem gut rollen würde. Würde ihn eher als normal für dieses Profil einstufen.


Alles in allem ein normaler Reifen und keine Wunderwaffe. Aber im Gelände taugt er mir sehr.


Martin


----------



## -=riChi=- (14. Juli 2006)

z-martin schrieb:
			
		

> Vorne laut Schwalbe falsch rum montiert.
> Martin



der reifen ist laufrichtungsgebunden... warum sollte schwalbe eine solche aussage tätigen? erklär mir das bitte...


----------



## z-martin (14. Juli 2006)

Schwalbe gibt für vorne und hinten unterschiedliche Laufrichtungen an.

Allerdings passt der Reifen besser zu meinen Bedürfnissen, wenn ich ihn vorne andersrum montiere. Bin übrigens nicht der einzige, der das tut. Schau mal im Nobby Nic Thread nach.


----------



## Padolomeus (15. Juli 2006)

Hej,

ich fahre den Conti Vapor Pro 2.1 und bin sehr zufrieden. 1100 km ohne Panne. Sehr guter Rollwiderstand und Kurvengrip ist auch echt klasse.

Als Allround Semmel nutze ich den Schwalbe Albert. Das Profil steckt einfach alles weg, will aber auch ordentlich in Bewegung gehalten werden 

Pado


----------



## Peter88 (15. Juli 2006)

> ich fahre den Conti Vapor Pro 2.1 und bin sehr zufrieden



Jep,
Sehr zuverlässiger und langlebiger reifen, zum guten preis.
Nur der Girp bei Feuchtigkeit ist katastrophal


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Svenson (15. Juli 2006)

Eine ganz grundlegende Frage:

Warum kauft ihr euch Reifen, die teurer als 15 das Stück sind. Teilweise kosten die Dinger an die 40, so viel wie ein kleiner Autoreifen. Ist das nicht sehr überzogen!!!

Sven


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Juli 2006)

Wurschtegal, wer hat der hat.

Wieso kauft sich manch einer einen Mercedes und der nächste nen VW?

Gilt der Vergleich?


----------



## Gery2005 (1. August 2006)

Ich bin Cross Country Racer und muss zugeben, dass bei mir jedes Gramm zählt.
Bei Gatschschlachten bin ich bisher einen Michelin XL S 2.0 gefahren 
Aber leider bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass die bei Gatschschlachten nix sind denn der Matsch bleibt zwischen Stollen sozusagen kleben.(Erfahrung: nach 12 Gatschschlachten in diesem Jahr)
Ich würde euch empfehlen bei Gatschschlachten einen Nobby Nic 1.8 zu fahren(Erfahrung:erst 3Gatschschlachten damit gefahren)

Bei absolut trockenem Verhältnissen fahre ich einen Racing Ralph 2.1 und hat mich mit seinem geringem Rolwiderstand und seinem geringem Gewicht überzeugt.
Wichtig:FAHRT IHN NIE BEI EINER GATSCHSCHLACHT


----------



## _stalker_ (1. August 2006)

Du benutzt das Wort _GATSCHSCHLACHT_ sehr gerne...kann das sein?
WTF ist eine Gatschschlacht genau?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (1. August 2006)

Wird wohl ne Schlammschlacht sein...
Da wirste aber doch schon selbst drauf gekommen sein, oder nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (1. August 2006)

Vielleicht habe ich die Frage undeutlich formuliert:

Warum dieser Begriff? Ist das ein Insider etc. ...

EDIT: Frage scheint geklärt


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (2. August 2006)

Scheint dann wohl regional begründet zu sein, ich denke er kommt aus Österreich...da heisst das dann wohl so.


----------



## GlanDas (13. August 2006)

Servus,
wollt mal ein paar Tipps einholen was fÃ¼r Schlappen ich mir holen soll.
Terrain ist eher trocken und staubig, soll aber auch wenn's Nass ist fahrbar sein.
Gewicht so gering wie mÃ¶glich und 1.9"-2.1" reicht.
Preislich bin ich jedoch sehr eingeschrÃ¤nkt. Ã¼ber 60â¬ fÃ¼r einen Satz Reifen ist nicht drinnen und alle 1500km zu wechseln ist auch nicht drinnen.
Schon mal rausgesucht hab ich mir Michelin DryÂ², Maxxis Larsen TT, Schwalbe Skinny Jimmy oder Hutchinson Python (IRC Mythos?)
GruÃ GlanDas


----------



## kawa (13. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> wollt mal ein paar Tipps einholen was fÃ¼r Schlappen ich mir holen soll.
> Terrain ist eher trocken und staubig, soll aber auch wenn's Nass ist fahrbar sein.
> Gewicht so gering wie mÃ¶glich und 1.9"-2.1" reicht.
> ...




...sind alles die Ã¼blichen verdÃ¤chtigen....die fÃ¼r trockene Bedingungen
ganz gut sind. Ich wÃ¼rde dir die Michelin empfehlen-allerdings sind
die "Alten" CompS 2.0 light, also noch die ganz schwarzen fast noch einen Tick besser wenns trocken ist,die laufen extrem gut-die gehen sogar noch
wenns leicht feucht ist die wiegen zwischen 450-460gr. Sind aber bei
zu wenig Luft unter(2,5)doch recht empfindlich gegen Snakebits.
Aber der Rollwiderstand im VerhÃ¤ltnis zum Grip ist noch immer sensationell.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst dann greif zum NN 2.1 am 
Vorderrad und Hinterrad.
Einen guten Reifen der superleicht lÃ¤uft und im Schlamm genug Grip hat
gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## GlanDas (13. August 2006)

sagen wir's so. Ich fahre meistens bei trockenen verhältnissen und eher selten wirds mal Feucht-Nass. Bei Schlammschlachten zieh ich sowieso andere Reifen drauf.
Was ich mir auch gedacht hätte wäre eine Kombination von LarsenTT vorne und Python hinten?


----------



## Peter88 (13. August 2006)

Der Larsen TT ist leider recht schwer.
Sieht dafür aber sehr lecker aus.

Wenn du nicht vor jedem rennen den reifen wechseln willst dann
würde ich auch  NN oder/und RR  empfehlen die Michelins 
sind leider schnell Verschlissen.

Ach, ja  wenn doch Michelin dann denn Dry 1 ,
Dry 2 ist teurer und auch nicht wirklich besser .  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## GlanDas (13. August 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nicht vor jedem rennen den reifen wechseln willst dann
> würde ich auch  NN oder/und RR *Genau den beiden Reifen wollte ich ausweichen *
> 
> Ach, ja  wenn doch Michelin dann denn Dry 1 ,
> ...



Naja, wies aussieht werd ich mich wohl auf mein Gefühl verlassen müssen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. August 2006)

hallo
fahre den dry, allerdings passt er fast nicht zu deinen anforderungen, wenns feucht ist, ist er einfach nur *******, er verschleiÃt sehr schnell, kannst forh sein wenn du damit 500km fahren kannst. allerdings wenn du richtig schaust fÃ¼r 35â¬ (satz) zu bekommen(bike 24). finde das es der beste reifen fÃ¼r trokenes gelÃ¤nde ist. stollenausfall hatte ich noch nicht, allerdings durch das weiche obergummie sehr viele kleiche schnitte, bei einem durchschlag geht das teil auch ganz gerne mal in zwei. so das du einen kleinen flicken von innen in den reifen kleben musst.
wÃ¼rde dir auch zur allround variante raten vorne NN hinten RR.
mfg
dominik


----------



## race-jo (13. August 2006)

thema tubeless

weiß jemand wie sich der larsen TT in der tubeless LUST version fährt, die 1,9 er version ist sau leicht, aber ich frag mcih ob ich damit noch genug grip hab.

wie siehts allgemein mit dem larsen TT auf wurzeln und wenn es feucht ist aus?

edit:
@ glandas:  kann den NN nur empfehlen,hatte eine sasion den RR und jetzt diese den NN. ich bin mit dem NN wesentlcih zufriedener als mit dem RR, mehr grip, passt bei jedem wetter, außer bei extremen schlamm. allerdings hatte ich dieses jahr schon 2 platten in rennen, deshlab wollt ich mal fragen mit wie viel bar ihr den fahrt, da es jeweils durchschläge waren.
ich fahr 2,5 bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (13. August 2006)

Nobby Nic versuche ich zu meiden da ich der meinung bin das es bessere Reifen gibt. Werd demnächst mal bestellen und schauen was sich so ergibt


----------



## BTBIKE (14. August 2006)

rot raifen ;-O


----------



## Peter88 (14. August 2006)

HI,
Meine Michelin sind abgefahren, aus diesem grund bin ich am überlegen mit welchen reifen ich in Zukunft an den start gehe.

Bin auf folgende interessant Kombination gestoßen:

VR: Maxxis Larsen TT 1.9
HR: Maxxis MaxLite 330
Bei Trockenheit


Ist schon jemand einen dieser reifen gefahren?
Wie sind sie so ?
Nachgewogene Gewichte ?
Ist der MaxLite 330 zu Pannenanfällig ?

Bin über alle Infos dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## BikerX (25. August 2006)

Hier findet ihr aussagekräftige Tests zu den aktuellen CC&Marathon Reifen!


----------



## kimpel (25. August 2006)

BikerX schrieb:
			
		

> Hier findet ihr aussagekräftige Tests zu den aktuellen CC&Marathon Reifen!


erbärmlich...


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 
ist noch jemand so wahnsinnig wie ich und fährt mit einem Schwalbe Marathon Plus ATB durch den Dreck?  
Auf den Trichter bin ich gekommen, weil ich mir nur ein Rad leisten kann und auch relativ viel Stadt fahre. Aber die Reifen funktionieren auch wunderbar im Gelände, wenn auch etwas rutschig und mit wenig Vortrieb wenns schlammig und bergauf geht (aber auch nur im Wiegetritt, sitzend hatter meistens wieder Grip).
Mein Händler wundert sich nur warum mein hinterer Marathon nach 3000 km schon so *relativ* stark abgefahren ist  wenn der wüsste  
Das tolle daran: Keinerlei Platten seit ich die Reifen drauf hab, das ist genial  egal in welchem Gelände und egal wie scharf die Steine!

Da ich jetzt auch längere Touren machen möchte werde ich mir wohl auch mal andere Schlappen zulegen. Hab jetzt hier fast alles gelesen, aber wirklich schlau bin ich nich draus geworden  Werde wohl einfach meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gery2005 (20. Februar 2007)

Habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wüsste doch gerne was ihr von dieser Kombination haltet:

Trocken: v+h Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1

Nass: v+h Nobby Nic 2.1 oder 1.8

Was ürdet ihr mir bei Nässe empfehle 2.1 oder 1.8 und mit welchem Luftdruck


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Februar 2007)

mein schlechtwetterreifen ist der larsen tt... dafür muss es schon heftig regnen und die strecke entsprechend sein. ansonsten fährt bei mir der ralle in 2,25"...

sehr schick in ust ist die kombi larsen tt vorne und fast fred 2.0 hinten... das läuft...

gruss mike


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Februar 2007)

wenn man hinten einen fast fred 2.0 mit ordentlichem druck drauf hat ist es kein wunder, dass es läuft. 
auf dem hinterreifen lastet ja ungleich mehr gewicht als vorne - deswegen merkt man hier den (niedrigen) rollwiderstand besonders deutlich.

ich habe mir jetzt conti speed king supersonic 2.1 bestellt. soll angeblich besser laufen als ein twister supersonic. ich werde berichten.

für ganz übles wetter kann ich übrigens fat albert lights empfehlen. läuft besser als man denkt und hat imho wunderbaren grip.


----------



## kh-cap (21. Februar 2007)

ich fahre seit letztem jahr den conti explorer supersonic 2.1. mit 460 g ein leichter reifen mit ausreichend grip und gutem durchschlagschutz (kein platten bisher) bei klasse rolleigenschaften. davor hatte ich die racing ralph 2.1, welcher auch nicht schlechter waren.
bin aber auf die aussage von stalker zum speed king gespannt. möchte mir den auch für die sommerzeit zulegen.
luftdruck fahre ich nach alter schule (3-3,5)  . bin damit seit 88 gut unterwegs, mit dem niedrigen luftdruck komme ich nicht zurecht. habe immer das gefühl, dass das rad "schwimmt".

kh-cap


----------



## Peter88 (21. Februar 2007)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wüsste doch gerne was ihr von dieser Kombination haltet:
> 
> ...


Für Trockenheit ist der RR voll in ordung. eine alternative zum RR wäre der michelin xcr dry verschleist schneller hat aber auch noch gutem grip bei leichter feuchtigkeit.

Der NN in 1.8 ( 402g, 406g )
ist leicht, rollt bei hohem Luftdruck gut, Grip im Schlam ist auch OK.
Nur er ist echt unkomfortabel, hat hohem verschleiß, und rutscht schnell unkontrollierbar auf nassen wurzeln weg.

Bin ihm aber 2006 gerne bei CC rennen am Hr gefahren.
Dieses Jahr werde ich den Michelin Mud Testen soll leicht laufen und baut breiter, ist leider auch schwerer ( 537g )

MFG
Peter


----------



## matsch (21. Februar 2007)

Hatte letztes Jahr die guten alten Comp S . War bei Trockeheit sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern. Bin aber jetzt auf die Conti Explorer SS umgestiegen. Finde er hat deutlich mehr Grip und ist trotzdem leicht und rollt gut. Und bezahlbar obendrein. Danke!


----------



## Gery2005 (2. März 2007)

Also Peter88, danke für deine Anzwort, aber zu deinem Vorschlag den XCR MUD zu verwenden würde ich dir abraten.
Bin diesen Reifen schon ein paar Mal bei Rennen und im Training bei Nässe gefahren, er frisst sich leider viel zu sehr mit Schlamm voll!


----------



## tvaellen (5. März 2007)

Was ist denn eure Empfehlung für Schlammschlachten? 

Die Strecken hier sind im Moment total matschig. Da bei uns dann auch noch stark lehmhaltiger Boden vorherrscht, setzen sich die Profile schneller zu als man schauen kann  
Ich will in absehbarer Zeit 1-2 kleine Trainingsläufe mitfahren und suche daher einen Matschreifen mit guter Selbstreinigung.

Edit schreibt: Conti empfiehlt auf seiner Homepage für diese Zwecke den Edge 1.9 bzw. den Crosscountry 1.5. Ist schon mal jemand einen der beiden gefahren?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## racejo (5. März 2007)

also die contis sind nicht so gut. hab ich auch schon mal ausprobiert.

ich fahre bei matsch rennen den schwalbe black shark mud 1,5. wesentlich besser als der conti 

im matschigen training fahre ich den continental survival  2,25, den hab ich mal billig bekommen. ist zwar sau schwer, aber der grip stimmt, was ja bei matsch wichtig ist.


----------



## _stalker_ (5. März 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> bin aber auf die aussage von stalker zum speed king gespannt. möchte mir den auch für die sommerzeit zulegen.



bin zwar erst ein mal richtig gefahren - aber dafür direkt überwiegend im nassen inkl. schlamm, schotter usw.
für mich ein absolut genialer reifen.
schnell, gut kontrollierbar, setzt sich kein bisschen zu, insgesamt sicheres fahrgefühl 

übrigens ist das bike ein (momentan) starrer singlespeeder und ich hatte  ~2.5bar auf den reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (5. März 2007)

Maxxis Medusa


----------



## jones (5. März 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> Maxxis Medusa



DER reifen, wenn es nass und schmierig wird


----------



## Ueberflieger (5. März 2007)

Hallo,

Hat im CC-Bereich einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Scott OXYD Reifen gemacht?
Die sind an meinem Scale 50 verbaut was demnächst hier eintreffen sollte.
Wollte mal ein paar Meinungen hören.

Grüße,
Antonio


----------



## ritzelrocker (8. März 2007)

ich denke wenn mann wirklich besten grip haben will muss mann wohl oder übel für jede wetter lage gerüstet sein vorallem im renn bereich ich fahre auch immer nach wetter den passenden reifen.

regen-schwalbe nobby nic in 1.8

tagelanger dauerregen und tiefer matsch (regen im rennen)-schwalbe black shark mud 1,5

feucht oder trocken-schwalbe racing ralph

da ich noch u15 fahre hab ich vor manchen renn trial und slalom(downhill)um die start position zu ermittel da verwende ich big betty is aber für xc un interresant 

grüssle alex


----------



## fx:flow (25. April 2007)

Hi,

erwecke gerade ein altes Hardtail zu Leben und bin auf der Suche nach einem Satz neuer Reifen. Gesucht sind Allround-Reifen, d.h. viel Asphalt, aber auch mal Schotter oder gaaaaanz leichtes Terrain. Sollten, da das Rad selbst nicht wirklich viel gekostet hat, auch nicht all zu teuer sein. Welche wären da empfehlenswert?

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Grüße
Ricardo


----------



## murd0c (25. April 2007)

Maxxis Larssen TT


----------



## Peter88 (29. April 2007)

Wenn du eh nicht ins gelände fährst kannst du auch einen schwalbe kojak in 2.0 nehmen.


----------



## x-rossi (29. April 2007)

für schotter und gaaanz leichtes terrain reichen auch mir in der tat slicks. im herbst und frühjahr kanns sogar mal vorkommen, dass ich mit denen 100-200 meter feldweg befahre. schult den gleichgewichtssinn ungemein.

aber vielleicht fühlst du dich mit einem semislick doch wohler: >>>


----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2007)

murd0c schrieb:


> Maxxis Larssen TT



YES ! Im Sommer Larsen TT mit 120 TPI im Winter Michelin XLS ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wieselchen (30. April 2007)

jepp, 

hier is ein vapor-fahrer. bin voll zufrieden mit dem reifen, auch was die haltbarkeit angeht. vor allem kommt man auch auf asphalt super vorwärts. 
pannensicherheit ist auch ok - hab die vapor protection.

wenns winter wird, kommen dann conti edge drauf - allerdings als drahtreifen. im winter is mir das gewicht egal. hängt eh meistens ein kilo schnee im rad. ;-)

gruss


----------



## general-easy (1. Mai 2007)

hab jetzt die maxxlite 330 getestet! vorne geht der viieell zu schnell weg! also bin vom nobby nic auf den maxxlite umgestiegen! das echt nicht mehr schön! aba hinten wird der drauf bleuben! rollt einfach wie sau der reifen und grip ist ja auch garnicht mal soo schlecht wie man erwartet!
aba ist halt auch nen schön wetter reifen!


----------



## skyphab (1. Mai 2007)

Gibt es eine Alternative zum Racing Ralph für hinten in 2.25, oder gibt es nichts schnelleres mit vergleichbarem Grip?


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Mai 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Alternative zum Racing Ralph für hinten in 2.25, oder gibt es nichts schnelleres mit vergleichbarem Grip?




naja, der xcr dry ist fast gleich breit vom volumen der karkasse her. erscheint schmaler, da die stollen kleiner und nicht so weit seitlich angebracht. für hinten auf jeden fall eine top alterntive. fahre den michelin auch vorne, aber da muß man abstriche im grip/kontrolle machen. am zweitrad fahre ich nn und rr jeweils in 2,25, rollt spürbar weniger gut, aber einen tacken mehr komfort und vor allen vorne deutlich mehr grip. 
entgegen vieler stimmen hier finde ich den nn in 2,25 für vorne nach wie vor den besten reifen, leider sind ca. 570 gr. auch nicht zu wenig. allerdings ist der 2,1er dann auch schon keine echte alternative mehr, da sehr viel schmaler.


----------



## oldschwinn (2. Mai 2007)

Meine erste Wahl ist der *Tioga Factory XC Extreme 2.1*. Super Grip bei allen Bedingungen, vor allem bei losem Untergrund. Verzeiht auch mal grössere "Hüpfer" oder übersehene Wurzeln...bislang kein einziger Platter. Auf Asphalt recht laut und langsam, buddelt sich im Wald aber überall durch. 
Bin vorher immer den *IRC Mythos XC 2.1* gefahren und war mit dem auch sehr zufrieden!


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Mai 2007)

ich werde beim nächsten reifenkauf mal den michelin xcr at vorne und den neuen xcr dry² hinten probieren. beide mit viel volumen und der at sollte vorne die notwendige sicherheit bieten und der dry hinten gut laufen. sollte volumen- und gewichtsmäßig (at ca. 560 gr./dry ca. 480 gr.) auf augenhöhe mit nn/rr in 2,25 liegen. scheint mir ein ehrlicher vergleich zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (2. Mai 2007)

@general easy
Wie viele Km bist du den mit dem Reifen schon gefahren? Hasst du schon einen platten gehabt? Fährst du mit schlauch oder mit Milch?
So viele fragen auf einmal  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Kendooo (2. Mai 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erwecke gerade ein altes Hardtail zu Leben und bin auf der Suche nach einem Satz neuer Reifen. Gesucht sind Allround-Reifen, d.h. viel Asphalt, aber auch mal Schotter oder gaaaaanz leichtes Terrain. Sollten, da das Rad selbst nicht wirklich viel gekostet hat, auch nicht all zu teuer sein. Welche wären da empfehlenswert?
> 
> ...



Bei Bikemailorder.de gibts im Moment den Ritchey Excavader und Innovader für 5 bzw 6,5. Ich denke, das ist ein guter Deal. Bin sie zwar noch nicht gefahren, könnte aber passen. Vielleicht hat ja sonst jemand Erfahrung mit den Teilen.


----------



## XtCRacer (4. Mai 2007)

Fahre den Fast Fred light der ist bei trockenen und "leichten"  bedingungen ziemlich gut kostet in der günstigsten Variante glaube ich 22-23 UVP.
Ansonsten wenn es naß wird Maxxis Medusa 1.8 

XtCRacer


----------



## general-easy (4. Mai 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> @general easy
> Wie viele Km bist du den mit dem Reifen schon gefahren? Hasst du schon einen platten gehabt? Fährst du mit schlauch oder mit Milch?
> So viele fragen auf einmal
> 
> ...



joa! mh.. müssten so um die 350 km sein! hatte ganz am anfang auf ner straßenrunde nen platten!  war aba nen metallspan drin! könnte mir vorstellen das son Span durch andere reifen vllt. nicht soo leicht durchgeht wie dur den flyweight! fahre ganz normal schlauch! schwalbe xxlight! 


joa..das war glaub ich alles..


----------



## zeY (15. Mai 2007)

Aloha,
Habe heute den Maxxis Medusa in 2.1 draufgemacht. Gegen meinen Fast trak, den ich bei trockenen Bedingungen fahre, ist der trotzdem sau schmal. Der Rollwiederstand geht finde ich auch bei dem. Und hat halt sau geilen Grip und setzt sich nicht zu. Also ich finde ihn mal richtig gut. 3> ^^


----------



## keroson (15. Mai 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> bin zwar erst ein mal richtig gefahren - aber dafür direkt überwiegend im nassen inkl. schlamm, schotter usw.
> für mich ein absolut genialer reifen.
> schnell, gut kontrollierbar, setzt sich kein bisschen zu, insgesamt sicheres fahrgefühl
> 
> übrigens ist das bike ein (momentan) starrer singlespeeder und ich hatte  ~2.5bar auf den reifen.



 
nur bestätigen, hab den speeking mit Latexmilch auf nen ust LRS drauf (ohne Schlauch...) bin damit am Wochenede n Rennen gefahren, der Reifen ist einfach genial.
Von den Fahreigenschaften (im Gelände) so gut wie der nobby, wenn nich besser, ausserdem auch bei Nässe kein Problem (war im Rennen 50 meter richtig dicker Schlamm...)
Die Beschleunig ist (subjektive) genial, bei 2mal 418 gr auch nicht verwunderlich, im vgl. zu 2mal über 700gr nn ust...
Ach ja und der Reifen ist mit Milch montiert dicht, (immer noch, kein schleichender Luftverlust..)
Einziges Manko, Strasse, vile zu laut, läuft irgendwie schlecht, für n marathon zieh ich mir da wohl eher n rr hinten drauf..


----------



## GlanDas (15. Mai 2007)

So, brauche mal eure Meinung.
Fahre im Moment ein Serac XC 2.1 Draht der nicht nur schwer ist, sondern bei feuchten bedingungen auch ziemlich schwer läuft und kaum Grip hat.
Jetzt Frag ich mich ob ich nicht bei zwei Larsen TT Kevlar in 1.9" zuschalgen soll oder hat der zu wenig "komfort" für meine 85kg nackt?
Gefahren wird hauptsächlich feucht bis trockene steinige Trails mit Waldboden etc d.h. fast kein Schlamm oder Asphalt.


----------



## Thomthom (16. Mai 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erwecke gerade ein altes Hardtail zu Leben und bin auf der Suche nach einem Satz neuer Reifen. Gesucht sind Allround-Reifen, d.h. viel Asphalt, aber auch mal Schotter oder gaaaaanz leichtes Terrain. Sollten, da das Rad selbst nicht wirklich viel gekostet hat, auch nicht all zu teuer sein. Welche wären da empfehlenswert?
> 
> ...


Ein Fall für Schwa lbe Smart Sam


----------



## Peter88 (16. Mai 2007)

@ GlanDas 
Ich find den reifen für richtigen Geländeeinsatz zu schmal.
Im rennen ist er ja noch erträglich. Aber fürs Training ....neeee.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## dominik-deluxe (18. Mai 2007)

habs auch schon im bester reifen thread gepostet, auf die anfrage zecks laufrichtung beim NN:

Hallo Herr *******,

vielen Dank für Ihre mail.

Obwohl die Laufrichtung des Nobby Nic ungewöhnlich erscheint, hat genau dies den speziellen Grund, daß der Reifen, vor allem am Vorderrad, hiedurch einen hervorragende Kurvengrip besitzt. Hinzu kommt, daß auch die Bremshaftung in leichter Schräglage durch die spezielle Stollenanordung verbessert wird. Dies haben wir z.B. zusammen mit Spitzenfahrer, wie Marcus Klausmann entwickelt und ausgibig getestet. 
CC- und Marathonfahrer der Spitzenklasse sowie div. Fachmagazine bestätigen uns dies immer wieder.

Dies schließt aber grundsätzlich nicht aus, daß sich der Nobby Nic, je nach individueller Vorliebe, "falsch" montiert besser anfühlt. 

Freundliche Grüße

Markus Hachmeyer
Productmanagement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

